# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Милость Рохинисута Прабху

## Radha-namini dd

*Биография* 

Шрила Рохинисута Прабху присоединился к Международному обществу сознания Кришны в Амстердаме (Голландия) летом 1974 году и уже весной следующего года получил первое посвящение.   

Его основными видами служения были проповедь и распространение книг. Он начал распространять книги в странах Бенилюкса, а в 1975 году продолжил распространение в немецкоязычной части Швейцарии. В том же году его попросили отправиться в Германию, где он путешествовал вместе с другими преданными около полутора лет.   

В 1976 году, распространив более 500 книг за неделю, Шрила Рохинисута Прабху установил новый рекорд в своей зоне распространения. В том же году, он стал чемпионом мира по распространению книг, и Шрила Прабхупада, в знак благодарности, передал для него серебряные караталы. Это произошло вскоре после того, как Рохинисута Прабху получил второе посвящение в Нью-Майапуре (Франция). Перед тем как покинуть этот мир в 1977, Шрила Прабхупада посетил Лондон. Это был очень важный визит, поскольку он хотел в последний раз встретиться с преданными из Европы. Для Рохинисуты Прабху это была последняя встреча с Прабхупадой. После этого, Шрила Рохинисута Прабху вернулся в Швейцарию, где распространял книги и обучал преданных вплоть до 1987 года.  

В тоже время, с 1985 года он стал регулярно посещать страны Восточной Европы (особенно экс-Югославию), Скандинавию и Германию. Своим личным примером, он вдохновлял преданных посвятить свои жизни миссии Шрилы Прабхупады и Господа Чайтаньи.   

По просьбе ДжиБиСи, в 1987 году, он начал принимать учеников, став одним из гуру ИСККОН. С того времени он стал шире проповедовать сознание Кришны, не прекращая распространение книг. С 1989 года он несколько раз посетил США, Японию, Индию и Гонконг. После того, как он стал министром распространения книг, осенью 1991 года, он впервые приехал в Россию.   

В 2000 году он перешел в грихастха-ашрам. Сейчас он распространяет книги в Швейцарии и проповедует в России, Азербайджане и бывших республиках Югославии, регулярно посещая эти страны два-три раза в год вместе со своей супругой Шримати Гауранга-прией. В последнее время, он так же посвятил себя писательской деятельности. Вышли в свет журналы «Тава-катха-амритам» , книга, посвященная играм Господа Дамодары, а также лексикон вайшнавской философии в цифрах. В настоящее время, Шрила Рохинисута Прабху работает еще над несколькими литературными проектами.

----------


## Radha-namini dd



----------


## Radha-namini dd

Предварительное *расписание Е.М. Рохинисуты Прабху* по странам СНГ в 2011 год выглядит следующим образом:



Тур в апреле

15.04                Цюрих - Москва

16–17.04          Москва

18.04                Москва – Пермь

19-21.04           Пермь

22.04                Пермь – Санкт-Петербург

23-26.04           Санкт-Петербург

27.04                Санкт-Петербург – Алма-Ата

27.04–02.05      Алма-Ата

03.05                Алма-Ата – Москва

04-06.05           Москва

07.05                Москва - Цюрих



Тур в июле и Вьяса-пуджа 2011

22.07                Цюрих – Москва

23-24.07           Москва

25.07                Москва – Нижний Новгород

25-27.07           Нижний Новгород

28.07                Нижний Новгород – Москва

29.07                Москва – Екатеринбург

29.07                Открытие фестиваля Вьяса-пуджи

30.07                Вьяса-пуджа Е.М. Рохинисуты Прабху

31.07                3 день фестиваля и закрытие

01.08                Екатеринбург – Тюмень

02-03.08           Тюмень

04.08                Тюмень – Москва

05-06.08           Москва

07.08                Москва – Цюрих



Тур в конце сентября начале октября

Москва

Самара

Казань

Баку

----------


## Radha-namini dd

*Гуру Махарадж будет в Святой Дхаме с 10 февраля по 10 марта 2011:
*


09.02.2011           Цюрих – Мюнхен, рейс LH 2371

09.02.2011           Мюнхен – Дели, рейс LH 762 в 19:45. Прилет 10 февраля в 07:45.



10.02 – 24.02.2011    Вриндаван (проживание в отеле «Ананда Кришна Ван»)



24.02.2011           Вриндаван – Джаяпур

25.02.2011           Джайпур

26.02.2011           Джайпур – Калькутта, рейс IndiGo 6E 207 в 8:10



26.02 – 09.03.2011    Маяпур (проживание в Санкиртана ашраме)



09.03.2011           Калькутта – Дели, рейс IndiGo 6E 206 в 16:40

10.03.2011           Дели – Мюнхен, рейс LH 763 в 09:45



Во Вриндаване и Маяпуре Гуру Махарадж будет давать лекции, а также проводить парикрамы.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

_Вирактир_ – отрешённость

«Люди склонны к материальным наслаждениям (_бхукти_) и стремятся к обретению мистических совершенств (_сиддхи_). Но преданный совсем не заинтересован во всём этом. Приводится следующий пример: «Царь Бхарата жаждал достичь общества Верховного Господа Кришны. Он оставил то, от чего очень трудно отказаться – дорогую сердцу семью и царство – без оглядки и сожаления» («Бхаг.», 5.14.43).

Конечно, если семья благоприятна для сознания Кришны, от неё не надо отказываться. Один из принципов, которым следуют преданные – принимать всё благоприятное и отвергать то, что неблагоприятно. Каждый должен заглянуть внутрь себя; если мы увидим там препятствия, мы должны оставить их с решимостью и под надлежащим руководством, в противном случае можно потерпеть неудачу. Настоящая отрешённость начинается в  сердце  и постепенно развивается в направлении полного предания. Мы можем говорить о полном предании каждый день; это хорошо звучит, но отнюдь не так просто. Это самое трудное. Необходима милость. Без милости Господа и Его преданных наша попытка обернётся провалом. Святое имя и милость Господа очень могущественны. Таково наше направление и стремление.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

*Лекция Рохинисуты Прабху по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 6.3.20-21*
5 июля 2009 года в пандале на Динамо 
в переводе Мадхурендиры деви даси
*
ТЕКСТЫ 20 - 21*
_свайамбхур нарадах шамбхух
кумарах капило манух
прахладо джанако бхишмо
балир ваийасакир вайам
двадашаите виджанимо
дхармам бхагаватам бхатах
гухйам вишуддхам дурбодхам
йам джнатвамритам ашнуте_

Истинный закон религии знают Господь Брахма, Бхагаван Нарада, Господь Шива, четверо Кумаров, Господь Капила [сын Девахути], Сваямбхува Ману, Махараджа Прахлада, Махараджа Джанака, патриарх Бхишма, Махараджа Бали, Шукадева Госвами и я. О слуги мои, этот священный закон, Бхагавата-дхарма, побуждает предаться Всевышнему и любить Его. Этот закон неподвластен скверне гун природы. Он сокровен, и его нелегко понять обычным людям, но тот, кому посчастливится проникнуть в его смысл, тотчас обретает освобождение и затем возвращается домой, к Богу.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» Господь Кришна провозглашает бхагавата-дхарму самой сокровенной религией (_сарва-гухйатамам, гухйад гухйатарам_) . Он говорит Арджуне: «Я открываю тебе самую сокровенную религию, ибо ты — Мой дорогой друг». _Сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа_: «Оставь все прочие обязанности и предайся Мне». Может возникнуть вопрос: какая польза в законе, который понятен лишь избранным? Однако из слов Ямараджи явствует, что понять этот закон не трудно, если следовать _парампаре_, восходящей к Господу Брахме, Господу Шиве, четырем Кумарам и другим признанным наставникам. Есть четыре цепи духовных учителей: одна берет начало от Господа Брахмы и называется Брахма-сампрадаей, другая (Рудра-Сампрадая ) — от Господа Шивы (Шамбху), третья (Шри-сампрадая ) — от богини процветания, Лакшми, и четвертая (Кумара-сампрадая) — от Кумаров.
Тот, кто хочет познать самую сокровенную религию, должен найти прибежище в одной из этих _сампрадай_ . В «Падма-пуране» сказано: _сампрадайа-вихина йе мантрас те нишпхала матах_ — Мантра и духовное посвящение бесполезны, если не получены от представителя одной их этих четырех сампрадай . В наше время появилось много _апа-сампрадай_, то есть ложных сампрадай, которые не подкреплены авторитетом Господа Брахмы, Господа Шивы, Кумаров или Лакшми. Эти так называемые _сампрадаи_ лишь обманывают людей. В шастрах сказано, что тот, кто получит посвящение в такой _сампрадае_, никогда не узнает истинных законов религии и только напрасно потеряет время.
_________________________

Сегодня будет лекция по стиху, который произносит Ямарадж. 
Яма - правление, управление, радж - царь. Ямарадж - это царь, который управляет чертами характера всех людей. Ещё одно имя Ямараджа – Дхармарадж (дхарма – религия).

Человеческая жизнь регулируется принципами, которые называются дхарма. В шастрах говорится, что без дхармы человек не отличается от животного.
У человека и животного есть одинаковые склонности: есть, спать, и охранять своё имущество, производить потомство (заниматься сексом).

Если человек делает то же самое и больше ничего, - то чем он отличается от животного? Кто-то может сказать – разум есть у человека. Да, больше разума, который направлен на то, чтобы есть более изысканные блюда. Человек может приготовить разные блюда по рецептам, у каждого народа есть своя национальная кухня. 

В Индии тоже есть своя национальная кухня, хотя каждый народ там говорит, что именно его кухня – истинно ведическая. Каждая нация считает, что именно его кухня - самая лучшая. В Европе французы считают свою кухню самой изысканной.

Расскажу вам о европейском аду и рае: в этом европейском раю французы – повара, там готовят французы, а немцы там – механики, англичане – отвечают за охрану – полицию, итальянцы – любовники, швейцарцы – руководители. А есть ещё европейский ад, то есть адская сторона Европы: механикой там занимаются французы (вы же знаете французские машины). Англичане – готовят (англичане не умеют готовить, они смешивают фрукты и овощи в одном салате). Так что эта кухня даже в самой Англии находится в не лучшем состоянии. А немцы там - полицейские. А итальянцы кто же в аду? Руководители (:

В Швейцарии очень много банков. Есть одна история о том, как одному пациенту собирались делать пересадку сердца. К операции подготовили 3 сердца. Одно было сердце мясника, другое – предпринимателя, третье – банкира. Пациенту предложили выбрать. Как вы думаете, чьё он выбрал? Банкира. 
- Почему? – спросили у него.
- Потому что он его совсем не использовал в течение жизни, - ответил пациент.

Большинство из вас знает, как тяжело получить кредит в банке. Гораздо легче занять денег у кого-то, кто заработал их своим трудом, чем в банке, в котором на счету миллионы долларов. В Кали-югу это правило действует ещё сильнее: чем больше денег скапливается в одном месте, тем труднее там получить их.

Деньги слаще мёда, потому что за них можно купить всё.
А если денег нет, есть только мёд, хоть и очень сладкий, всё равно за него ничего не купишь.

На юге Швейцарии была ферма, которую сдавали в течение 10 лет в аренду. Владелец был очень богатым, но очень скупым человеком, _крипана_. Он брал очень большие суммы денег за аренду небольшого клочка земли. Преданные, которые арендовали эту землю, часто с ним ругались, потому что он был убеждённым материалистом. Он часто спорил с преданными о земной жизни и небесной: об аде и жизни после смерти. Когда-то он сказал: «Даже если существует рай после смерти, я бы хотел отправиться в ад, потому что я знаю, что все красивые женщины этого мира будут в аду, и мы там хорошо проведём время».
Так рассуждают материалисты. Они говорят, что если красивые женщины есть в аду, то в аду нет ничего плохого. Если в аду есть то, чем мы привыкли наслаждаться в этом мире, то нет ничего плохого в аду.

Один молодой человек встретил Сатану и сказал ему: «Не подходи, я знаю, кто ты. Не приближайся!»
Сатана: а кто тебе такое сказал?
Юноша: все люди так говорят!
Сатана: всё зависит от того, кто тебе такое сказал. Для безбожного человека Бог – плохой. А для религиозного человека – Сатана плохой.

Мы в материальном мире живём. Те, кто живут над землёй, называются девы, а под землёй – асуры. Материальный мир подвержен двойственности - здесь есть плохое и хорошее. 

Итак, Сатана ему сказал: «Это всего лишь пропаганда. У всего плохого есть и хорошая сторона».

Разумеется, для вайшнава нет таких понятий: плохое и хорошее. Это надуманно, поэтому вайшнав не стремится ни стать полубогом, ни отправиться в ад. Вайшнавы хотят жить с Кришной, независимо от того, где они живут.

Сатана сказал: «Не верь им, всё это пропаганда. Если ты мне не веришь, можешь проверить: побыть какое-то время в аду, присмотреться. Если не понравится – сможешь уйти».

Юноша согласился, ему показалось, что это справедливые условия. Он пришёл туда, и  ад произвёл на него впечатление. Ему показалось, что ад напоминает какой-то ночной клуб в Москве. Все красивые девушки  стали танцевать вокруг него, предлагали ему напитки, сигареты, приглашали его удовлетворять чувства. Ему понравилось.
Его спросили: «Ты хочешь остаться?»
Он сказал: «Да, я останусь».

Тогда Сатана попросил его поставить подпись, и юноша, не задумываясь, пьяный, поставил подпись: «КРУТО!»
Внезапно вся атмосфера переменилась. Прекрасные девочки в мгновение ока превратились в ведьм и стали колоть его, толкать в огонь. Он стал кричать: «Помогите! До этого здесь было хорошо. Что случилось?»

Ему говорят: «Извини, пожалуйста, до этого ты был в комнате ожидания перед адом».
На примере этих забавных историй я хочу объяснить вам, что в материальном мире наслаждения не основаны на дхарме. 
Потому что чем больше человек предаётся наслаждениям, таким как пища и секс, - которые доступны и животным, - даже если он делает это более изысканным способом, - это всё ему не помогает достичь цели жизни

_Джив джаго_,  – говорит Бхактивинода Тхакур, - проснись, спящая душа, разве ты не видишь, что спишь на коленях у ведьмы-майи? Кажется, что она – твоя мать, но, поистине – она мачеха. Кто твои настоящие мать и отец, кто доброжелатель и друг?
Верховный Господь – Он твой отец, всё от Него исходит. А материальная природа, пракрити, майя – отделённая энергия Кришны. А живое существо – пограничная энергия между божественным и материальным. Она мечтает о продуктах материальной энергии и принимает своё тело истинным, находясь под влиянием ложного эго.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Продолжение следует. . .

----------


## Radha-namini dd

*Лекция Рохинисуты Прабху по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 6.3.20-21*
5 июля 2009 года в пандале на Динамо(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ)

Причина, по которой мы оказались здесь – это _аханкра_ – ложное эго - наиболее тонкое отождествление с материальной энергией. Материальная  энергия развивается от тонкого к более грубому. Майя начинается с очень тонкого: поэтому её иллюзию увидеть очень сложно. Человек думает: я на правильном пути.
  Пока человек думает: «я, моё», он находится в иллюзии. Нам ничего не принадлежит, всё принадлежит Богу. Он – господин пракрити. Кришна – прямо или косвенно и отец, и мать. Ведь без отца, без семени не получится потомства. Кришна - изначальный отец для всех живых существ. Он даёт семя, чтобы оплодотворить материальную природу, которая тоже является его творением. Она уполномочена заниматься этой неблагодарной работой – держать живые существа в иллюзии. Не надо считать её виноватой в том, что она держит в иллюзии живых существ, это её работа. Как преступник, например, не может обвинять правительство, которое его наказывает, в том, что оно несправедливо к нему. Обязанность правительства – наказывать преступника. Однако это не главная обязанность правительства – наказывать преступника. Главной его обязанностью является занимать людей таким образом, чтобы они не становились преступниками. 
  Точно так же Кришна даёт нам законы материальной природы – дхарму. Каждому надо взять ответственность за свою карму. Поэтому это является правом Верховного Творца. 
  Если мы добровольно не предадимся этим законам Бога, то они придут к нам насильно – в виде смерти. Это не так, что у них сильное желание наказывать обусловленное живое существо. Майя – полицейский, она выполняет свои обязанности так же, как у каждого из нас есть обязанности, которые мы должны выполнять. 
  Посмотрите, как прилежно выполняет свои обязанности майя. Насколько прилежен Ямарадж и другие махаджаны. Они стали такими великими не просто так, они заслужили эту славу благодаря выполнению своих обязанностей.
  В ведической литературе перечислены 12 махаджан, начиная с Брахмы.
  Благодаря чему Брахма стал известен, как махаджан? Только потому что он создал материальный мир? Нет. Например, человек построил Москву, возвёл много небоскрёбов? Нет, нельзя стать махаджаном, построив чудесные улицы. 
  Благодаря чему Брахма стал махаджаном? 
_- Благодаря тому, что он появился из пупка Кришны – предположил преданный._
  Каждое живое  существо происходит из Кришны – ответил Рохинисута Прабху. - Каждый из нас когда-то был брахмой. Почему вы сейчас не брахма? В чём дхарма такой личности, как Брахма?
  Он собирает огромный механизм, в котором каждое живое существо из бесчисленных живых существ может занять себя.
  Из-за чего же он стал махаджаном? Из-за того, что он создал такой механизм, где все запутываются в болезнях и страданиях?

  - Из-за того, что с него парампара началась? – предположил другой преданный.

  - Это всё лозунги какие-то: преданное служение – единственный путь. Если бы я сегодня впервые пришёл сюда, я бы не понял, о чём тут речь, - ответил Рохинисута Прабху, - у материалистов, коммунистов и капиталистов много лозунгов.

  Предположения высказывают (неразборчиво).

  Мы тоже много обязанностей выполняем, но мы до сих пор не махаджаны.
  Он понял волю Кришны. А в чём его воля? Это опять лозунг.

  Кругом так много людей, которые живут этими лозунгами: «Я сейас вас всех взорву, потому что это воля Аллаха!» А в чём воля Кришны? Создать вселенную, для того чтобы тут все страдали и в ад пошли?

_- помочь вернуться._

_- Потому что он мог создать вселенную._

  Очень эрудированная, интересная аудитория! – сказал Рохинисута Прабху. 
  Надо нам сократить этот вопрос, потому что мы до полночи будем это обсуждать.
  А я хотел про всех 12 махаджан у вас спросить.

  Он стал махаджаном, потому что, сотворив вселенную, он почувствовал себя очень плохо.
  Он увидел: сейчас я создал механизм, в котором будут страдать живые существа, пойдут в ад. У него было СО-СТРАДАНИЕ. Вот ответ. Конечно, кругом много людей сострадательных, и они из сострадания кормят людей, усыновляют детей, помогают другим. Однако это не настоящее сострадание. Истинное сострадание - это найти такие способы, чтобы помочь людям больше не страдать. Мирская благотворительная деятельность не помогает людям избавиться от страданий в целом.
  Страдания можно прекратить как? 

  Сам Брахма говорит: «Только посредством бхакти можно разрушить всю карму. Не посредством кармической деятельности, а также гьяны. И не посредством йоги, а бхакти йоги». 
  Раджа-йога – царь йоги, а бхакти-йога – император йоги.

  Посредством раджа-йоги можно достичь совершенства, только если вместе с бхакти идёт процесс.  Без бхакти можно достичь освобождения. 
  Все махаджаны, которые перечислены в этом стихе, занимались тем, что показывали людям путь, при помощи которого они могут избавиться от страданий и вернуться к Богу. Они объясняли это не животным, а именно людям. 
  Ришабхадев дал наставления своим 100 сыновьям: «Тот, кто не в силах освободить других, кто не способен обучать людей науке преданного служения, не имеет права становиться духовным учителем, отцом, матерью, полубогом или мужем».

  Как е можно вызволить их из круга рождений и смертей? Только своим примером. Потому каждый из вас несёт ответственность, чтоб освободить своих близких. И показывать своим правильным примером, как служить Кришне, парампаре, - не становиться псевдопреданными, которые относятся к апасампрадае.
  Шри Рупа Госвами дал определение чистого преданного служения (_уттама бхакти) следующим образом:_ 
  анйабхиласита-шуньям гьяна-кармади-анавритам
_анукульена кришнану-шиланам бхактир уттама_
  «Чистым преданным служением (уттама бхакти) называется деятельность, когда все усилия тела, ума, речи и настроений постоянно и непрерывно направляются исключительно на благо Кришны. Не должно быть никаких иных желаний, кроме желания доставить Кришне удовольствие. В такой деятельности также не должно быть примесей кармы (деятельности, направленной на достижение личной выгоды), гьяны (знания, нацеленного на освобождение), йоги, сухой тапасьи, ложного отречения и других практик, не связанных с чистым бхакти» (_Бхакти-расамрита-синдху 1.1.11)._

  В этом стихе Рупа Госвами говорит, что такое служение свободно от гляны и кармы, является _бхакти-йогой._
  Мы не хотим вовлекаться в процесс кармы. Кто-то может думать, что он праджапати, что он сам строит свою карму. «Я – мужчина, вы все мне должны подчиняться». 
  Но если ты – Бог на земле, то ты должен подчиняться Верховному Богу, гуру и ачарье.
  Потому что много людей считают себя Богом на земле. Если так много богов, то кто кому подчиняется? Есть только один Бог – Кришна – все остальные Его слуги.

  Брахма в «Брахма-самхите» говорит:
_ишварах парамах кришнах_
_сач-чит-ананда-виграхах_
_анадир адир говиндах_
_сарва-карана-каранам_
  Кришна, известный как Говинда, является Верховным Господом всех живых существ. Его духовное тело исполнено вечности, знания и блаженства. Являясь началом всего Сам Он не имеет начала. Он есть изначальная причина всех причин.

  Ишвара – верховный Господь, все остальные подчинены ему.

  В Бхагаватам (6.3.19) сказано: "_дхармам ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам_ - путь религии указывает людям Сам Господь". Ямарадж говорит, что дхарма создана не человеком, а Самим Верховным Богом.

  Поэтому нельзя придумать свои собственные законы - Кришна уже дал их с самого начала творения. Из головы Брахмы изошла вся ведическая литература и появились праджапати для сотворения этого мира.
  В его сердце проснулось огромное сострадание и проявилась великая личность – Нарада Муни. Шрила Нарада Муни появился из сострадания господа Брахмы, которое на самом деле является состраданием Самого Бога. Таким образом Нарада появился на земле.

  Сваямбхува, Нарада и Шамбху – они являются _махаджанами_, потому что постоянно думают, как помочь обусловленным живым существам.

  Кумары, Капила и Ману– эти трое _махаджан_ отвечают за создание законов.

  Прахлада, Джанака и Бхишма…….

  Прабхупада сказал, что наше движение основано на наставлениях Прахлады Махараджа.
  О чём молился Прахлад, когда получил _даршан_ господа Нрисимхи?

  Прахлад молился за неразумных обусловленных существ этого мира, которые строят далеко идущие планы, о том, как стать счастливыми в том месте, где счастья нет.

  В своих молитвах Прахлада Махарадж говорит о том, как сильно он страдает, когда думает о них: «Я не волнуюсь за себя. Я счастлив, потому что занимаюсь преданным служением у Твоих лотосных стоп, Господь. У меня нет никаких проблем, я не беспокоюсь о себе».

  Кто-то может из здесь сидящих так сказать о себе?
  Мы так молимся каждый день?
  О Господь, я так благодарен Тебе У меня нет трудностей, я счастлив, преданно служа Тебе. Я хочу обнять тебя и поцеловать, я хочу стать_ гопи_ и_ манджари_,  меня нет проблем, я люблю тебя. Такова молитва _вайшнава_? Раве так молились Шестеро Госвами?

  Шестерых Госвами любили и _дхиры_, и _адхиры_, потому что они были ратиками.
  Поэтому ли их любили? Разве они говорили, что они являются великими _ратиками_? Нет, они считали себя очень падшими и недостойными, они всегда пытались служить другим.

  Потому что если всегда находиться в состоянии счастья, невозможно увидеть страдания других. Мы довольны, находясь у себя дома и проводя время со своей семьёй. Прахлада Махарадж считал себя счастливым, хотя условия его жизни отнюдь нельзя такими назвать: его отец был самым первым демоном – он  изо всех сил заставлял своего сына страдать, узнав, что его сын - преданный. 
  Пандавы испытали очень много бед от Куру. Однако они ничуть не страдали от этого. Потому что они не отождествляли себя с ложным эго. Они знали, что являются слугами Кришны. Преданный понимает, что он связан с Кришной. Однако он также понимает, что кругом много людей, которые разъединены с Кришной. Как можно быть счастливым в таком состоянии?
  Преданный - _пара дукха-духки_ – страдает, видя страдания других.

  В материальном мире - кругом одни несчастья. Мы постоянно слышим, что взрывают бомбы, люди умирают от голода, мы постоянно об этом слышим и даже забываем об этом, потому что кругом только плохие новости. Мы уже и не обращаем на это внимание, потому что привыкли. Порой уже возникает положительная реакция: как хорошо, что я не оказался в этом самолёте или что не мой сын там был.

  Потому что человек, если он слышит про войну, и его родственники не были на той войне, он радуется и реагирует иначе, чем тот, чьи родственники погибли там.
  Конечно, когда мы слышим ужасные новости о несчастьях, мы испытываем шок, но не оттого, что другие люди страдают, а оттого, что мы туда не попали.
  Например, люди в Боснии никогда бы не подумали, что война придёт в их страну. Потому что с какой бы стати? Там  нет больших фабрик, ничего такого.
  Вы знаете, как Босния выглядит? Как Башкирия. Как на Урале. Много степей, холмов, деревьев, там нет больших городов и развитой промышленности. Откуда в этом месте появиться войне? Никто и не предполагал, что там будет война.
  Или например, война в Афганистане. Там только камни. Откуда ей там взяться?

  Но в этом мире война может разгореться в любой момент и в любом месте из-за _раджа-гуны_ и _тама-гуны_, поэтому проблемы есть везде: маленькие и большие.
  Но Прабхупада и Господь Чайтанья дали нам процесс, который вечен.

_Кевала-ананда-канда_ – простой процесс. Пожалуйста, примите этот процесс в собственную жизнь, но также делитесь им с другими. _Вайшнав_ – тот, кто думает не о себе, а о других.

  Великим вайшнавом считают того, кто всё делает для блага других. Высшее благо - это давать людям знание о Кришне. Поэтому мы распространяем книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Я прошу вас, читайте эти книги!

  У нас очень много книг, помимо книг Шрилы Прахупады, однако книги Шрилы Прабхупады надо изучать каждый день. Не стоит думать: я уже читал, я знаю, о чём они.

  Знать эти книги невозможно до конца. Даже когда ещё и ещё раз их перечитываете, вы удивитесь, как много нового в них.
  Прабхупада приехал на запад, чтобы дать их нам. Он проделал огромную работу, чтобы дать нам эти книги, он принёс нам великое сокровище.

  Пожалуйста, примите это всерьёз. По полчаса, по часу изучайте каждый день – это абсолютный минимум. Читайте «Шримад-Бхагаватам»и «Бхагавад-гиту». Увидите, сколько там сладости. Шрила Прабхупада дал столько сострадания, эти книги – подарок нам. У этих книг есть ещё одна замечательная сторона: чем больше вы их читаете – тем больше вы их хотите дать всем.

  Мы постоянно вдумываемся: прогрессируя в этой жизни или нет? Совершенствуюсь?
  Но нас не должно это заботить. Не нужно об этом думать. Нужно думать просто о том, как распространять книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Но чтобы их распространять, их надо читать. Тогда для вас станет важно, насколько важно читать джапу. 

  Тогда вы начнёте молиться: «Мой дорогой Господь, моя дорогая Радхарани, пожалуйста, займите меня в распространении этих книг!»
  Вы не станете молиться: «Дорогой Кришна, дорогая Радхарани, позвольте мне стать гопи!»
  Это не настроение Прахлады Махараджа. У него такого не было. И у Прабхупады такого не было. Их настроение было – давать всем Кришну. Не нужно ждать, пока люди сами придут к вам в дом и спросят у вас о Кришне. Для этого и существует наше движение, потому оно и продолжает существовать.

  Если этого не будет, то у ИСККОН нет цели существования. Если книги перестанут распространять, то и ИСККОН не будет существовать. Цель его – распространять книги, -это миссия наших_ ачарьев_. Мы не должны изобретать что-то новое. У нас есть процесс. И не надо ничего выдумывать.
  Если что-то новое изобретать, то только для того, чтобы больше книг распространять – если в этом направлении действовать, то тогда вы увидите, что не будет трений в отношениях. 

  Проблемы начинаются, когда на первое место становится что-то другое, каждый из нас придумывает свою собственную миссию. Своя миссия – свои проблемы и трудности. В этом материальном мире всегда будут трудности, если вы чего-то хотите достичь.
  Если же проблемой своей жизни вы ставите распространение книг, тогда эти трудности станут нектаром, вы станете наслаждаться их вкусом.
  Поэтому каждый из вас должен выходить хотя бы раз в неделю, хотя бы на час – распространять книги. Если вы сами не можете, надо обучать, вдохновлять других. Потому что это наш семейный бизнес. Эта задача всегда должна стоять на первом месте. Тогда вы станете счастливыми. 

  Но если их читать, распространять, но не жить в соответствии с ними, - счастливыми нам не стать.
  Шрила Прабхупада говорит что если вы всех окружающих отправляете к Богу, но сами при этом остаётесь в_ майе_, - это не лучшая философия. Конечно, есть выдающиеся преданные, как Васудева-датта или Прахлада Махарадлж, которые хотят страдать за грехи других, но мы не можем это имитировать. Такой преданный готов остаться здесь, чтобы помогать другим. Но это освобождённые души, для них это несложно.

  Обусловленной душе надо стараться следовать примеру великих_ ачарье_ и вернуться к Богу. Не нужно считать себя освобождённой душой, если вы стали распространителем книг. 
  Не нужно думать, что сначала я стану чистым преданным, а потом буду проповедовать. Шрила Прабхупада говорил: распространяйте книги, проповедуйте,  как я вам показал. Будете следовать совершенному примеру - сами станете совершенными.
  Можно подумать, что это - подражание. Но это следование примеру. Мы все следуем какому-то примеру. У нас есть выбор: какому примеру следовать: тому, что приведёт к неудаче, или тому, который ведёт к совершенству. Каждый является последователем. Только богу не нужно ни за кем следовать. Хотя он тоже следует. В этом также величие Бога – он независим, однако становится зависимым от своих любимых преданных. Поэтому мы всегда должны следовать чьему-то примеру, поскольку и Бог следует за своими преданными.

  Кришна говорит: я освобождаю этого человека, если мой преданный хочет, чтобы я его освободил. Кришна и его преданные – это работа в команде.

  Преданный никогда не считает, что он делает что-то сам. Он говорит, что всё делает Кришна.
  А Кришна говорит: это сделали мои преданные. Такова жизнь на Вайкунтхе. Каждый отдаёт результаты чего-то хорошего другому. Никто о себе не думает: я это сделал!

  В духовном мире все естественным образом преданные –_ шаранагати_ - они преданны Господу, все занимаются _санкиртаной_. Каждый день там проходит множество игр с Кришной среди пастушков и других преданных. Они говорят о качествах Кришны и его поступках, а Кришна рассказывает о прекрасных поступках своих преданных. В духовном мире постоянно происходит санкиртана – прославление преданных. В духовном мире, к вашему сведению, тоже есть санкиртана. Конечно, там не нужно распространять книги, потому что все существа уже имеют это знание. 

  Но в_ Кали-югу_, книги олицетворяют Кришну, особенно «Шримад-Бхагаватам». 
  «Шримад-Бхагаватам» помогает избавиться от всех недостатков, поэтому проблем нет никаких. Надо распространять книги и делать счастливыми других. Потому что Кришна всегда в этих книгах. Кришна – не на Вайкунтхе, Он – среди преданных, которые собираются вместе и говорят о Нём.

  Если вы хотите, чтобы Кришна был всегда с вами, нужно перенять дух Прабхупады. Вы никогда не будете чувствовать себя одинокими и грустными. Тогда жизнь будет казаться прекрасной. Сострадание начинается собственного дома – сначала преданные дают Кришну своим близким. 

  Наверное, кто-то из вас думает, что такие лекции я так много раз слушал и от других лекторов, особенно о философии_ дхармы_, о том, что надо предаться, распространять книги, следовать _махаджанам,_ их великим примерам. 
  Конечно, мы не должны, мы можем, – это добровольно. Но необходимо повторять эти наставления, чтобы мы ещё раз прониклись этим духом и осознали важность того, что дал нам Шрила Прабхупада, и чтобы мы увидели, что золото всегда остаётся золотом. 
  Не всё то золото, что блестит. Не всё, что похоже на золото, является золотом. Полно фальшивого золота. Чтобы распознать настоящее золото, надо знать качества золота.

  Если вы знаете принципы _дхармы_ вы можете их применить в любой области жизни, в любом месте: например между российским, американским, индийским золотом – нет разницы, если оно хорошего качества.

  Не нужно считать свою религию – религией, относящейся к какой-то стране. Потому что _дхарма_ является этим пробирным камнем, который проверяет золото. Проверить_ дхарму_ можно в зависимости оттого, насколько принципы этой религии приближают нас к Богу.
  Поэтому нет разницы между религией и йогой. Этот процесс, который помогает нам удовлетворить Бога и любить его - это принцип _санатана-дхармы_.

_Санатана-дхарма_ не ограничена рамками страны или семьи. Она также не ограничена рамками церкви, страны, движения.
_Санатана-дхарма_ – это то, что есть в сердце каждого живого существа. Связь _санатана-дхармы_ с какой-то определённой организацией начинается тогда, когда в ней собираются люди, живущие этой _дхармой_, но настоящий храм начинается в сердце.

  Если в сердце поместить стопы Кришны, Баларамы или Гопала-Кришны – то это – храм.
  Если такими интересами объединяются люди, тогда это – храм.
  Такой храм невозможно построить внешне, посредством организационных мер.
  Храм можно построить только совместными внутренними усилиями, индивидуальными и совместными.

  Цель строительства такого храма – не в том, чтобы им управлять, а  том, чтобы повторять святые имена, заниматься санкиртаной, то есть заниматься тем, чем мы уже занимаемся в сердце. Храм в сердце можно построить и у себя дома, и под деревом.
  Если в сердце нет Кали-юги, весь мир можно превратить в этот огромный храм. Всё то же самое, что вы практикуете в сердце, распространится на весь мир.

  Это чистое сознание Кришны - путь, по которому мы должны стараться идти.
  Санкиртана-ягья ки – джай!
  Прошу прощения, что задержался. Хочу повторить слова Локанатхи Госвами, моего духовного брата: настоящий _прасад_ – это _кришна-катха_ и красивый киртан.
  Великий ачарья, Джаганнах дас Бабаджи или Гауракишора дас Бабаджи, пригласил как-то раз много _бабаджи_ к себе, и начал _киртан_, который продолжался очень долго.
  Бабаджи стали нервничать: когда же пир?
  Вот это и был пир – ответил им бабаджи.
  Потому что поесть можно в любом месте: нет ничего сложного, даже птицы могут найти, что поесть.
  Есть преданные, которые приходят в храм только к пиру, а на лекции и на _киртане_ их немного. Это тоже хорошо. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что мы прасадерианцы, потому что тут никого бы не было, если бы не было_ прасада_.

  Харе Кришна!

----------


## John Lock



----------


## Radha-namini dd

Сайт Е.М. Рохинисуты Прабху на английском -
http://web.me.com/gaurangapriya/Website/Home.html

Сайт Е.М. Рохинисуты Прабху на русском -
http://www.tavakathamritam.ru/

Группа со всеми видео Е.М. Рохинисуты Прабху Вконтакте -
http://vkontakte.ru/club16887098

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Лекция по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», прочитанная Е. М. Рохинисутой Прабху в Баку 3 июня 2010 года*

…Инструменты для _киртана_ достойны поклонения, и поэтому всегда должны быть хорошо начищены и быть в хорошем состоянии – до черноты их доводить нельзя. Кто займётся? Очистишь сердце – большое благо получишь. Это величайшее служение – начищать инструменты для _киртана_. И также стать хорошим _киртанией_, служа инструментам – _мриданге_. Поэтому _мридангу_ никогда нельзя ставить на пол – у неё должна быть подушечка или какой-то стульчик. 

Обычно если к вам приезжает лектор, особенно издалека, из-за границы, нужно у него спросить, какую тему он предпочитает осветить на утренней лекции, а также накануне утром ему сообщают, какой текст читать, чтобы он за вечер мог подготовиться к утренней лекции. Сейчас я никакой гарантии вам дать не могу, что получится. Итак, про Рамачандру, как Он правит миром, да? 

Итак, читаем «Бхагаватам», (9.11.22): 

_са йаих спришто 'бхидришто ва
самвишто 'нугато 'пи ва
косалас те йайух стханам
йатра гаччханти йогинах_

_сах_ — Он (Господь Рамачандра); _йаих_ — с кем; _сприштах_ — соприкасающийся; _абхидриштах_ — видимый; _ва_ — или; _самвиштах_ — вместе принимавший пищу, лежавший рядом; _анугатах_ — сопровождаемый; _апи ва_ — даже; _косалах_ — жители Кошалы; _те_ — они; _йайух_ — отправились; _стханам_ — в место; _йатра_ — куда; _гаччханти_ — отправляются; _йогинах_ — бхакти-йоги.

*Господь Рамачандра вернулся в Свою обитель, куда возносятся бхакти-йоги. Этой обители достигли все, кто, живя в Айодхье, служил Господу в Его проявленных играх — выражал Ему почтение, касался Его лотосных стоп, был свидетелем Его деяний заботливого царя, сидел или лежал рядом с Ним, как равный, или даже просто сопровождал Его.*

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ:* Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.9):
_джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со 'рджуна_

«Тот, кто постиг божественную природу Моего явления и деяний, больше никогда не родится в материальном мире. Покинув тело, он вернется в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна». Это подтверждается в данном стихе. Все обитатели Айодхьи, подданные Господа Рамачандры: те, кто служил Ему в качестве слуги, сидел рядом с Ним и по-дружески беседовал или имел с Ним какие-то иные отношения, когда Он правил царством, — все вернулись домой, к Богу. Преданный, достигший совершенства в преданном служении, в следующей жизни рождается в той вселенной, где Господь Рамачандра или Господь Кришна являют Свои игры. Научившись всячески служить Господу в этой _праката-лиле_, преданный в конце концов попадает в _санатана-дхаму_, высшую обитель духовного мира. 

_Санатана-дхама_ упоминается и в «Бхагавад-гите» (_парас тасмат ту бхаво 'нйо 'вйакто 'вйактат санатанах_). Того, кто становится участником божественных игр Господа, называют _нитья-лила-правиштой_. Чтобы было понятно, куда вернулся Господь Рамачандра, как здесь сказано, вернулся в обитель, которой достигают _бхакти-йоги_. Имперсоналисты, неверно понимая утверждения «Шримад-Бхагаватам», думают, что Господь погрузился в собственное сияние и стал безличным. Но Господь — личность, и Его преданные — тоже личности. Все живые существа, как и Господь, обладали индивидуальностью в прошлом, обладают ею сейчас и сохранят её в будущем, даже после смерти этого тела. Это подтверждает и «Бхагавад-гита».

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Игры Господа вечны. Он - всегда личность. Так было в прошлом, есть в настоящем и будет всегда. Его тело всегда _сат-чит-ананда-виграха_ – полно знания, вечности и блаженства. То есть Он всегда всё знает, Он - всеведущий, но Его воистину никто не знает. Особенно мало известно о Его обители, Его природе. В наши дни, пусть даже в Индии, столько разговоров о Боге, Его играх, о духовном мире, но по большому счёту многие люди считают Господа лишь проявления Брахмана, когда Он приходит в этот мир. Учение Вед переврано неверной трактовкой _майявади_, которые никак не могут понять, что Бог – это личность, также как и Его спутники, и что каждое живое существо является личностью. 

Кришна сказал в «Бхагавад-гите»: «Никогда не было так, чтобы не существовал ты, Я или все эти цари. И также в будущем никто из нас не прекратит своего существования». И несмотря на то, что Кришна Сам говорит в «Гите», что Он – личность, Он приходит как личность, воплощаясь как Рамачандра, или прочие воплощения, - находятся люди, которые считают Его безличным. Но как что-то безличное могло проявить что-то личностное? За всем стоит личность, разум. И Всевышний Господь – Бхагаван, Он вместилище всех объектов, Он – самый прекрасный, и поэтому Его зовут Кришна – всепривлекающий. Он - самый знаменитый, самый богатый и самый влиятельный. Он обладает всем знанием, а также Он – самый отрешённый. _Вайрагья_ – очень отрешённый. То есть, несмотря на то, что Он создал этот мир, вселенную, Он не привязан к своему творению. 

Когда я создаю что-то, или механик, изобретатель, - привязывается к своему творению, старается защитить авторские права и написать на изобретении своё имя, чтобы все, кто в будущем захочет выпускать то, что он изобрёл, платили ему проценты. Поскольку это я придумал, то это должно быть названо моим именем. Поэтому учёные всегда любят называть свои открытия собственным именем. Например, электрическая лампочка Эдисона. Он очень долго работал над её изобретением, очень старался, долго не получалось, но он не оставлял своих исследований. В то же время были люди, которые соревновались в том, кто изобретёт лампу лучше и защитит права на неё, чтобы назвать её своим именем. В материальном мире всегда так – каждый хочет выделиться и создать что-нибудь такое, чтобы про него в веках помнили. Но Кришна и Его воплощения – не такие. 

Материальная энергия – ниже по отношению к духовной, хотя она и прекрасна. По сравнению с внутренней энергией Господа – это ничто, это настолько всё незначительно. 

Материальный мир - временен, а духовный – вечен. И хотя Господь – это Верховная Личность Бога – представитель духовного мира, Он периодически приходит в материальный мир для того, чтобы напомнить забывчивым живым существам о том, что Он был, есть и будет существовать. И когда Он приходит, то воплощается в этом мире в Своём изначальном духовном теле – Ему нет необходимости принимать тело, сотканное из материи.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Продолжение лекции можно посмотреть в архиве: Рохинисута Пра&#10.rar

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Харе Кришна, с радостью сообщаем, что сайт http://www.tavakathamritam.ru/ снова начал свою работу. Еще ведутся отделочные работы, но сайт уже наполняется.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

*Продолжение леции* по ШБ, прочитанной в Баку 3 июня 2010 года можно прочитать  на сайте *Тава Катха-амритам*

----------


## Danil

*Радхика-прасад даси:*

«Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные                                                                                        
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.                                                                                  
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Прилагаю данным и несколькими последующими сообщениями фотографии с поездки Гуру Махараджа в Святую Дхаму в этом году. Все фотографии паломничества, сделанные Мадхава Говардханом прабху во Вриндаване, Джаяпуре и Маяпуре, Вы можете скачать и посмотреть на сервере-архиве в папке Photos/2011.02.10-03.10 India.

В.с. Радхика-прасад даси»
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Архив расположен на сайте https://93.157.173.167:8080
После загрузки, страница высветится как выполненная с ошибкой. Далее нужно нажать внизу ссылку «Продолжить» (красный значок с крестиком), что позволит Вам успешно перейти на ftp сервер.

*Доступ для входа на сайт:*
Домен: ftp
Имя пользователя: rspdisciple
Пароль: rspdisciple
Интерфейс: HTML

----------


## Danil



----------


## Danil

*фото из Бхандиравана и Рам-гхата во Вриндаване*

----------


## Danil

*Фото с Вишрама-стханы, дома Мурари Гупты, Говардхана, Адвайта бхавана в Маяпуре*

----------


## Danil

*Радхика-прасад даси:*

"Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Расписание Гуру Махараджа в апреле претерпело значительные изменения. актуальное расписание выглядит следующим образом:

*14.04*	Цюрих – Москва, рейс LX-1326, прилет в 17:50 в Домодедово
*15.04*                         Москва – Екатеринбург, рейс СУ-735, прилет в 17:05 в Кольцово
*16 - 17.04*                  Программы в Екатеринбурге
*18.04*                          Екатеринбург – Пермь
*19 – 21.04*                 Программы в Перми
*22.04*                          Пермь – Москва, рейс СУ-792, прилет в 13:05 в Шереметьево Д
*23 – 24.04*                 Программы в Москве
*25.04*                          Москва – Самара, рейс СУ-831, прилет в 15:50 в Курумоч
*26 – 28.04*                 Программы в Самаре
*28.04*                          Самара – Санкт-Петербург, рейс ПЛ-752, прилет в 18:40 в Пулково
*29.04 – 01.05*           Программы в Санкт-Петербурге
*02.05*                          Санкт-Петербург – Москва, рейс СУ-842, прилет в 15:05 в Шереметьево Д  
*03.05*                          Москва – Цюрих, рейс LX-1327, вылет в 14:40 из Домодедово

Также празднование Вьяса-пуджи в июле переносится на неделю раньше и состоится 22 – 24 июля в Екатеринбурге. Предварительные города посещения летом: Екатеринбург, Тюмень, Баку, возможно Уфа и Мурманск.

В.с. Радхика-прасад даси"

----------


## Danil

Харе Кришна, дорогие ученики и доброжелатели Шрилы Рохинисуты Прабху!
Примите, пожалуйста, наши смиренные поклоны!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Высылаем Вам расписание фестиваля Вьяса-пуджи, которая состоится с 22 по 24 июля 2011 года в г. Екатеринбурге. Обратите внимание на изменение даты проведения!!!

Также очень просим Вас срочно откликнуться на призыв об участии в фестивале в качестве:
1) артистов, ведущих, музыкантов;
2) СПОНСОРОВ!!!
3) организаторов, сценаристов;
4) фотографов, видео операторов, звукооператоров;
5) сборщиков пожертвований;
6) менеджеров по встрече и расселению гостей;
7) участников фестиваля в любой другой роли.

Ваши заявки об участии с указанием имени, действующего электронного адреса и телефона, пожалуйста, присылайте на электронный адрес Шьямамайи деви даси: shyamamayidd1@rambler.ru или по телефонам, указанным ниже.

Благодарим за соучастие и своевременную помощь!
Харе Кришна!

С уважением,
Комитет по организации фестиваля Вьяса пуджи Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Рохини Суты Прабху.

Джанаки Сундари д.д. 89028742090
Шьямамайи д.д. 89630325770
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*ПРОГРАММА
Вьяса-Пуджи Е.М. Рохинисуты Прабху 22.07 – 24.07.2011
в Екатеринбурге*
*22.07.11 	Прибытие Гуру Махараджа и преданных, регистрация & расселение* 
17:00		Торжественная встреча Гуру Махараджа. Открытие фестиваля
18:00		Приветственная речь Гуру Махараджа
19:00		Вечерняя культурная программа

*23.07.11 	Вьяса-пуджа Е.М. Рохинисуты Прабху*
08:30		Лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам (старший ученик)
11:00		Абхишека
12:00		Подношения учеников 
13:30		Речь Гуру Махараджа
14:30		Арати (предложение маха-торта, подарков и пушпанджали)
15:00		Праздничный пир
18:00		Гаура арати, Маха киртан
19:00	Культурная программа (Comedy-club «Истории санкиртаны», слайд-шоу о Маяпуре)

*24.07.11 	Тематический день «Тайны Вриндавана»*
08:00		Завтрак
09:30	Лекция Гуру Махараджа по Шримад Бхагаватам и слайд-шоу о Вриндаване
11:00		Гуру-катха
14:00		Обед
16:30		Вечерняя лекция Гуру Махараджа
18:00		Гаура-арати
19:00		Культурная программа «Тайны Вридавана» (спектакли, миниатюры)

----------


## Георгий

> 


Харе Кришна! Дорогой Рохини Сута Махарадж со своими учениками и моими друзьями: Анагха прабху и Канай Гопал прабху. 

Дорогой Данил прабху, а нет ещё фотографий этих преданных с Махараджем? Я хотел бы в фото студии сделать эти фотографии и подарить этим замечательным преданным :smilies:  Они были бы очень рады!

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Харе Кришна! Дорогой Рохини Сута Махарадж со своими учениками и моими друзьями: Анагха прабху и Канай Гопал прабху. 
> 
> Дорогой Данил прабху, а нет ещё фотографий этих преданных с Махараджем? Я хотел бы в фото студии сделать эти фотографии и подарить этим замечательным преданным Они были бы очень рады!


Харе Кришна, Георгий прабху!



> *Радхика-прасад даси:*
>  Все фотографии паломничества, сделанные Мадхава Говардханом прабху во  Вриндаване, Джаяпуре и Маяпуре, Вы можете скачать и посмотреть на  сервере-архиве в папке Photos/2011.02.10-03.10 India.
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Архив расположен на сайте https://93.157.173.167:8080
> После загрузки, страница высветится как выполненная с ошибкой. Далее  нужно нажать внизу ссылку «Продолжить» (красный значок с крестиком), что  позволит Вам успешно перейти на ftp сервер.
> 
> *Доступ для входа на сайт:*
> Домен: ftp
> ...

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

_кришна бхули’ сеи джива анади-бахирмукха_
_ атаэва майа таре дейа самсара-духкха_
 
Живых существ, забывших Кришну, с незапамятных времён привлекает внешняя, материальная энергия, поэтому _майя_ причиняет им всевозможные страдания (Мадхья, 20.117). 
 
*По материалам рассылки Гуру Махараджа*

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

_бхайам двитийабхинивешатах сйад_
_ ишад апетасйа випарйайо ‘смритих_
_ тан-майайато будха абхаджет там_
_ бхактйаикайешам гуру-девататма_

Когда живое существо привлекается материальной энергией, отделённой от Кришны, его одолевает страх. Так как материальная природа отделяет его от Верховной Личности Бога, его представления о жизни полностью меняются. Другими словами, вместо того чтобы быть вечным слугой Кришны, оно становится Его соперником. Это называется _випарйайо_ _‘смритих._ 

Для того чтобы исправить эту ошибку, тот, кто действительно обладает знанием и находится на высоком духовном уровне, поклоняется Верховной Личности Бога как своему духовному учителю, почитаемому Божеству и источнику жизни. Так он поклоняется Господу посредством беспримесного преданного служения. (ШБ 11.2.37 > Мадхья 20.119)*

*_По материалам рассылки Гуру Махараджа

_

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

"Постоянное, не прерывающееся ни при каких обстоятельствах памятование о прекрасном образе совершенного и полного в Себе Верховного Господа Вишну, подобного океану трансцендентного блаженства, называется _смаранам"_. 
*
Шестое соцветие "Хари-бхакти-калпалатики"**

*_По материалам рассылки Гуру Махараджа_

----------


## Danil

*Расписание Вьяса-пуджи 
Шрилы Рохинисуты Прабху
Екатеринбург, 23-24 июля 2011*
*День 1*
Приезд Гуру Махараджа из Тюмени
Прогулка в парке с учениками и доброжелателями


*День 2*
Вьяса-пуджа
8:30		Регистрация
9:30		Лекция старшего ученика о значении Вьяса-пуджи
10:15		Встреча Гуру Махараджа киртаном
10:30		Пада-шекха
11:30		Подношения учеников
12:30		Арати
Подношение подарков
Пушпанджали
13:30		Речь Гуру-махараджа
14:30		Подношение маха-торта / начало пира
17:00		Бхаджаны на тему «Гуру»
18:00		Культурная программа: спектакль «Один лишь миг» от Наты даса
18:30		Танец / Песня
18:40		Спектакль–клоунада от Чайтаньи даса
19:00		Гаура-арати и маха-киртан (до 21:00)


*День 3*
8:30		Легкий завтрак
9:00		Встреча Гуру Махараджа киртаном
10:00		ШБ лекция Гуру Махараджа
12:00		Бхаджаны
13:00		Обед
14.30		Аукцион
16:00		Лекция Гуру Махараджа
17:30 		Гаура-арати / Киртан
18:30		Награждение спонсоров
19:00		Cпектакль от Нила-Мадхавы
19.30		Спектакль
20:00		Маха-киртан
21:00		Завершение программы. Проводы Гуру Махараджа

----------


## ladgavati d.d.

_Молодцы, любите своего Духовного Учителя!!!
ВОСХИЩЕНА!!!
ХАРЕ КРИШНА!!!_

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Лекция Его Милости Рохинисуты Прабху, прочитанная в ЦБК «на Ботаническом» 16 июля 2011 года*

    Если в жаркую погоду провести жаркий _киртан_, то станет прохладнее. 
  Я здесь только один раз был, в прошлом году. Тогда была долгая лекция – четыре часа. Сегодня сделаем покороче. 

  В тот раз мы на какую тему беседовали? Про швейцарский сыр. В дырках ничего нет, они продают сыр с дырами, и люди покупают. Теперь понятно, почему швейцарцы такие богатые. Может быть, многие из вас не знают про этот швейцарский сыр с большими дырками. А если серьёзно: это всё, о чём мы говорили в прошлый раз? 

  Про Нараду Муни. Это наша бесконечная тема. Сейчас пойдём дальше. Будем сегодня говорить о выводах, которые делает Нарада Муни в разговоре с Вьясадевой. Кто не знает, кто такой Нарада Муни? 

  Нарада Муни очень известен – известнее, чем президент вашей страны. Нарада – выдающийся духовный учитель, он особенно уполномочен на распространение святых имен по всей вселенной. Благодаря тому, что Нарада Муни пришёл в этот мир, здесь знают о святом имени. 

  Мы состоим в ученической преемственности Брахмы_,_  Нарады и Вьясы. Поэтому наша _сампрадая_ называется Брахма-сампрадая. _Сампрадая_ – школа. В мире много школ: мирские школы и университеты, где человек изучает определённые науки, также существуют различные направления йоги и философии, где изучают также направления в истории. А мы изучаем трансцендентный процесс преданного служения в ученической цепи _бхакти_, _бхакти-марг_ – путь _бхакти_. То, чему учит Нарада Муни, – _бхакти-марг_. Есть _йога-марг_, _карма-марг_, _гьяна-марг_, то есть много разных путей. 

  Имперсоналисты говорят, что неважно, по какому пути идти, – все приведут в одну точку. Но Нарада Муни с этим не соглашается, он говорит, что путь только один – _бхакти-марг_. С целью показать этот путь людям он пришёл в этот мир и встретился с великим мудрецом Вьясадевой. Вчера мы как раз праздновали великое явление Вьясы, Вьяса-пурниму. Вьясадева – автор ведических писаний. Веды на санскрите называют _шрути_, потому что они передаются посредством слушания. Слушание трансцендентного источника, который пришёл к нам из высшего источника, наука, которую передаёт нам духовный учитель, приходит от самого Бога, называется _шрути_ - когда есть слушающий и говорящий. Если мы слушаем надлежащим образом, тогда мы можем и рассказывать надлежащим образом. Так что есть _шрути_ – четыре Веды. 

  Шрила Вьясадева поделил изначальную Веду на четыре части, затем составил _упанишады_ – дополнения к Ведам, они являются отдельными ветвями Вед. Например, «Шри Ишопанишад», которую перевёл Шрила Прабхупада, - это единственная оставшаяся изначальной часть _упанишад_ с комментариями _ачарьев_. Шрила Вьясадева составил 18 _пуран_. Наиболее известные среди них – Бхагавата-Пурана - «Шримад Бхагаватам», есть также Вишну-Пураны, Атма-Пурана, Брахма-Вайварта-Пурана, Брахма-Пурана, Сканда-Пураны и другие _пураны. Пураны_ – истории не просто об одной стране, это истории обо всей вселенной, о высших мирах и об источнике, от которого мы все происходим. Так что в Кали-югу _пураны_ важнее, чем Веды. Потому что Веды сложнее понять. Даже сам автор был недоволен тем, что составил только Веды, поэтому он составил итоговое произведение – Веданта-сутры, где он вывел заключение всех Вед. Затем он написал историю планеты Земля в «Махабхарате», в которой главную роль играли Пандавы, а суть всей Махабхараты – «Бхагавад-гита». Все перечисленные книги составил Кришна Двайпаяна Вьяса, но всё равно в конце у него не было полного удовлетворения, он стал размышлять о том, что можно улучшить в этих произведениях, и тогда перед ним явился Нарада Муни – сын Брахмы, создателя вселенной. Его послал сюда сам Брахма, чтобы помочь страждущим в материальном мире. 

  Нарада явился из его сердца. Из разных частей тела Брахмы кто-то родился, ведь он – исходный творец материальной вселенной. Он был первым творцом этого мира, поэтому ему не нужна была жена для рождения детей – они все появлялись благодаря его мыслям. Так что после того как родились все эти существа – Праджапати, от которых родились разные живые существа, - после этого всего у Брахмы родилось самое лучшее живое существо – Нарада появился из сострадания Брахмы. Нарада известен как сын Брахмы. На самом деле - он _аватара_. Нарада Муни – является одной из 22-х _лила-аватар_, описанных в «Шримад Бхагаватам», хотя он не сам Бог, не _вишну-таттва_, он _лила-аватара_. Но всё равно он _джива_, которая является одной из _аватар_, достояний Гопода. У Нарады есть особые полномочия давать _бхакти_, распространять любовное преданное служение Кришне. Так что Нарада явился как сын Брахмы. 

  От самого Господа у него появилась _вина_ – тамбур. Он поёт: _радхика-рамана, радхика-рамана…_ С того момента он больше никогда не расставался со своей _виной_. С помощью своей _вины_ он постоянно прославляет Господа, подыгрывая себе и повторяя святые имена. Этот его музыкальный инструмент состоит из тех же качеств, что и сама божественная природа. Потому что всё, что используется для прославления и служения Господу, - становится духовным. Поэтому музыкальные инструменты всегда должны быть чистыми – их  нужно начищать: и латунь, и веревочки должны быть чистыми, незасаленными. Музыкальные инструменты нельзя класть на пол, _мридангу_ тоже нельзя ставить на пол – подстилать что-нибудь надо. Им нужно поклоняться. Потому что инструменты, с помощью которых мы прославляем Господа – это живые существа, которые помогают нам Его прославлять. 

  Например, мы поклоняемся Господу на алтаре с помощью _параферналий_, и этим атрибутам мы тоже можем поклоняться. Точно так же, как поклоняться им в _киртане_. И всё это является так называемыми _ангами_ преданности, _ангами бхакти_. И _анги бхакти_ подразделяются на различные процессы _бхакти_: слушание, воспевание, чтение «Шримад Бхагаватам», общение с преданными, поклонение Божествам, посещение храма, использование разных атрибутов для поклонения Божествам, предложение Божествам фруктов по сезону, украшение Божеств с большим вкусом и великолепием, предложение им приятных благовоний и запахов, поклонение Туласи-деви. А также дружить с Господом, предаваться Ему, помнить о Господе, приносить Ему поклоны, возносить молитвы – всё это называется разными _ангами бхакти_, всего их 64. Из этих 64-х процессов есть один самый важный. Царём всех процессов _бхакти_ является _киртан_. То есть воспевание славы и деяний Господа, пение святого имени.

В «Бхаг.» (12.3.51) говорится: _калер доша-нидхе раджанн асти хй эко махан гунах / киртанад эва кришнасйа мукта-сангах парам враджет_. В этом стихе говорится, что Кали-юга – это океан всяких недостатков, но при этом в ней есть одно преимущество, одна замечательная возможность: _киртанад эва кришнасйа_ – _киртан_ во славу Кришны, прославление Кришны всем своим сердцем и всеми своими способностями. В Кали-югу сложнее всего управлять чувствами, уже с самого младенчества сложнее всего контролировать язык, можно сказать что это язык управляет нами с самого рождения до самой смерти. И йог занимается тем, что пытается подчинить себе язык. Но как это сделать? Например, сейчас, летом нам всем хочется мороженого, холодной воды или газировки, всегда хочется чего-нибудь вкусненького, нравится много разговаривать. Невозможно в молчании пребывать даже одно мгновение. Никто не способен на это; даже если вам удастся помолчать какое-то время, ум ваш не замолчит.

Практика йоги заключается в том, чтобы научиться управлять языком, умом и другими чувствами. Для этого существует определённый процесс: _аштанга-йога_ – восемь _анг_ йоги. _Яма_, _нияма_, _асана_, _пранаяма_ и так далее. Особенно практика _пранаямы_ предназначена для того, чтобы успокоить ум и чувства. Также этому служит практика _асаны_, когда надо сидеть правильно, а не ссутулившись. Нужно сидеть прямо и правильно дышать, чтобы все клетки получали _прану_. Это помогает не засыпать на лекции. Практика _пранаямы_ для йоги очень важна. В конце концов йог начинает практиковать _пратьяхару_, когда отключает чувства от их объектов - как черепаха, которая высовывает свои конечности из-под панциря, но как только чувствует опасность, сразу прячет их обратно в панцирь. Так же и йог втягивает в себя все чувства, чувствуя опасность, что на его чувства могут кто-то напасть. Это механический процесс. Йог боится, он втягивает чувства, чтобы защитить себя. Его сознание при этом находится внутри него – он больше не выходит во внешний мир, он внутри себя находится. Тогда это помогает ему войти в состояние _дхараны_ – может созерцать себя изнутри. С этого момента начинается медитация _дхьяны_. _Дхьяна_ – это когда йог способен сосредоточиться на одном объекте. Когда же он сосредоточится на этом объекте, не отвлекаясь ни на что другое, - это состояние называется _самадхи_. Все эти процессы составляют практику аштанга-йоги, или раджа-йоги.

  Этот процесс Кришна объясняет в «Бхагавад-гите», а также в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Уддхаве. Но подводя итог всему этому, Кришна говорит: всё это очень сложные процессы, потому что если ты будешь заниматься йогой без бхакти, тогда в конце концов почувствуешь скуку, ты не станешь счастливым, тебе будет скучно, это не наполнит твоё сердце счастьем. Обо всём этом Нарада Муни рассказал Шриле Вьясадеве в конце их разговора. Он отметил, что процесс йоги, безусловно, поможет управлять чувствами, успокоит бешеный ум и неуправляемые чувства, которые постоянно хотят действовать и наслаждаться в грубой или тонкой форме – извне или изнутри - и слушать _грамья-катху_, деревенские сплетни. 

  Сейчас весь мир превратился в такую деревню, где обсуждают сплетни. То, что раньше происходило в одной деревне, теперь всё обсуждают в Интернете или по телевидению. Мир уменьшился до размеров одной деревни. И все хотят обсуждать последние события. Люди думают, что они в курсе всего, если услышали по телевидению или прочитали в прессе. Сейчас телевидение и газеты – гуру. Современные люди уверены в том, что если у них есть компьютер, Интернет, телевизор и газеты, - они обо всём уже знают, но на самом деле по сравнению с тем, что люди знали 5 000 лет назад, люди не знают ничего. Потому что они не понимают, что информация, которой они обладают, – мусор. Что произойдёт с компьютером, если его хард-диск заполнен сплошным мусором? Если он сильно засорён, то станет работать всё медленнее и медленнее. Приходится чистить диск. Выбросить весь мусор. То же самое нужно произвести в своём доме. Всё ненужное необходимо выбросить. Ненужные вещи забирают нужную энергию из атмосферы, в которой вы живёте. 

То же касается внутреннего сознания: нужно увидеть, что внутри – много ненужного. Очень много ненужной информации постоянно оседает в уме. Но это лишняя информация, выдуманная – это чьи-то размышления, изобретения ума. Как же прочистить хард-диск ума? Как учёные изобрели компьютер? Они лишь сделали модель живого компьютера – человека. Они скопировали эту идею. Так что и компьютер можно использовать либо для ненужных вещей, либо для прославления Бога: в компьютер, например, можно загрузить всё Фолио со всеми книгами Прабхупады и пользоваться поиском: что пишет Шрила Прабхупада о Кришне, о распространении книг, о _карме_, _бхакти_ и других темах. Это просто Фолио, несмотря на то, что в нём содержится много знаний, он не может соображать, потому что в нём нет сознания. У компьютера тоже нет сознания, потому что это машина. Но в нашем компьютере (в голове) сознание есть, потому что есть душа. У компьютера нет души, потому что это бездушное создание. Его создала душа, но у самого него нет души. Мы, душа, которая внутри тела, это просто наш облик, но это не мы сами. Это тело предоставлено нам материальной природой, так чтобы мы могли им пользоваться для своих целей.

  Если ваша цель в жизни – наслаждаться как животное, предоставляется такая возможность. Но в следующей жизни тело уже будет более подходящим для удовлетворения чувств, то есть тело животного. Можно пользоваться телом разными способами: выполнять сложные _асаны_ йоги, чтобы всех удивить, однако это тоже механические занятия, они не дадут душе удовлетворения внутри. Как и материалистичная деятельность не приносит душе счастья, так и йога не принесёт душе удовлетворения. Так же как не принесёт ей удовольствия чтение множества книг, как это делают _гьяни_, когда загружают в свой ум много ненужной информации. Это высушивает человека изнутри. Потому что вся наша энергия направлена на постижение этого знания, но само по себе знание – безжизненно. То, что привносить жизнь в знание, – это когда применяют его на практике. 

  Если дать знание дураку, он всё только испортит. Он не сможет с ним правильно обращаться. А как узнать, дурак человек или нет? Когда он начнёт говорить. Чел может быть выдающимся политиком или учёным, философом, но он может лишь начать говорить, и сразу станет ясно, что он собой представляет. Что вообще считается глупостью? Глупость – это когда человек принимает за себя то, чем он не является. Учёный обладает очень большим запасом знаний, у него большой объём информации, он уже поучаствовал в столь многих исследованиях, однако всё это происходило на уровне тела. В этих знаниях не присутствовала душа, ведь учёные не верят в существование души. Даже если он признают, что душа есть, они считают, что она умирает. Они не советуются с _шастрами_, не признают авторитет _шастр_, считая, что всё это мифология, сказки, которые кто-то написал, какая-то вера, религия. У них же есть наука, которую можно доказать своими методами, - говорят они. Но они неспособны ничего доказать. Даже существование души они не могут подтвердить. Что толку, если человек изучит весь мир? Если этот мир рано или поздно всё равно разрушится, и он постоянно  разрушается. Так что все эти науки – философия и науки – имеют дело лишь с временным явлением. Для них религия – вопрос веры. Им неинтересна религия, для них это просто вопрос веры,  поэтому они её не принимают. Они принимают философию и различные науки, однако всё это - временные знания, они конечны. Но душа– _сат_, она вечна, никогда не умирает. Поэтому настоящая наука - та, которая имеет дело с душой.

   «Шримад-Бхагаватам» рассказывает о душе,  все Веды рассказывают о душе. Но «Шримад-Бхагаватам» - это единственное произведение, которое рассказывает нам о душе. Все же остальные Веды лишь косвенно говорят о Кришне и наших отношениях с ним. Они говорят это, но лишь косвенно, очень отдалённым способом, практически имперсональным. Так что большинство людей, у которых нет понимания, не могут понять, о чём говорят Веды. 

  Так что Вьясадева, поразмыслив над всем этим, решил, что он должен что-то создать для всех людей, не только _шрути,_ Веды и Веданту. Нужно дать обычным людям интересные истории, потому что люди любят истории – о великих победителях, царях. Поэтому он написал «Махабхарату». Но надо было дать людям философию. Поэтому в самый разгар войны, когда всё самое интересное начиналось, Вьясадева вставил «Бхагавад-гиту». Махабхарата начинается словами: «_дхариташтра увача_… - Дхритараштра спросил: «Чем занимались мои сыновья и сыновья Панду на поле битвы Курукшетра?» Таким образом Вьясадева непосредственно объединил людей со словами Кришны на поле битвы Курукшетры. Так что суть всей «Махабхараты» – «Бхагавад-гита», а суть всех вед - «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

  «Шримад-Бхагаватам»непосредственно даёт нам Кришну, рассказывает о преданных Кришны, о Его инкарнациях и наших взаимоотношениях с Ним, о преданном служении, о том, что нужно делать, чтобы порадовать Кришну. О том, как прийти к Кришне. О том, как достичь высшей цели, о том, как проявилась эта вселеная, и о том, кто играет во вселенной главные роли, и том, что вселенную поддерживает Господь Вишну,  и о том, как и когда вселенная будет разрушена. Всю эту инфу можно узнать из «Бхагавата-Пураны».

  Правда, людям всё это неинтересно, их интересует мирская литература, в которой нет описаний души. Если не давать душе, которая духовна по своей природе, духовной пищи, она начнёт засыхать. Точно так же как птицу поместить в золотую клетку – очень красивый попугай в клетке, но если просто чистить клетку, а его не кормить, что случится с птицей? Погибнет. Даже в золотой клетке. Для него неважно – золотая, ржавая или бриллиантовая клетка, самое главное - пища. Точно так же мы должны давать пищу своей душе. В этом цель человеческой жизни. Необходимо связать душу внутри своего тела с Высшей Душой – в этом задача йоги. Йога переводится как «соединение», так же как религия  обозначает соединение с Богом. Сейчас религией является футбол – сейчас религию изобретают из спорта и спортсменов. Это не религия, а то, что изобрёл человек для своих целей. Чтобы делать из этого деньги, славу и престиж, но цель религии не в этом. 

  Как только религия превращается в способ удовлетворения чувств людей, для выполнения их корыстных задач, она становится _адхармой_, ненужной религией. Потому что настоящая религия означает воссоединение с Верховным господом, когда внутри человека пробуждается дремлющая любовь к Богу.  С целью вернуть нам такую религию и явился Нарада Муни. Он стал упрекать Вьясадеву: что толку в том, что ты написать столько книг, они только беспокоят умы людей. Всякая книга – это всего лишь литература для ворон, если в ней не прославляют Верховного Бога или прославляют недостаточно. Поэтому _парамахамсы_, выдающиеся духовные личности, не испытывают никакого удовольствия, читая подобные книги. А «Шримад-Бхагаватам» является учителем, самой важной книгой для _парамахамс_. Вот эту книгу надо читать. «То есть вот эту книгу ты должен написать», – говорил Нарада Вьясадеву. У того уже были подготовлены _шлоки_, которые он хотел включить в эту книгу. И когда его духовный учитель Шри Нарада сказал, что надо обратить внимание именно на эти стихи и расширить их смысл, тогда Вьясадева написал и полностью раскрыл смысл «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

  Когда Нарада покинул Вьясадеву, тот стал рассуждать о словах своего гуру. Вьясадева погрузился в медитацию и получил _даршан_ Верховного Господа, затем он увидел материальную энергию и живые существа, которые были полностью под контролем материальной энергии, - они были словно тень материальной энергии. Поэтому он проникся состраданием и стал составлять стихи «Шримад-Бхагаватам», увеличив объём «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

  Вьясадева хотел передать это знание своему сыну Шукадеве Госвами. Однако Шукадев, когда родился, был _брахмавади_, ему была неинтересна домашняя жизнь, и он покинул дом. Его интересовало только освобождение, он не хотел ни с чем соприкасаться в материальном мире, поэтому  он отправился странствовать в Гималаи. Он ходил по лесу и был похож на сумасшедшего, _авадуту_, которому не было интересно ничего материального, он был погружён в Брахман.

  Вьясу огорчило то, что его сын ушёл, потому что он хотел оставить ему великое наследие. А перед тем как оставить ему свои труды, он хотел оставить дать ему _самскары_. Потому что каждый цивилизованный человек должен пройти церемонии: церемонию рождения, церемонию наречения именем, острижения полос, получение _гаятри-мантры_ и брахманского шнура. В детстве человеку предстоит пройти очень много церемоний. Любой человек, который считается цивилизованным, должен пройти через эти _самскары_. Однако Шукадеве эти _самскары_ были неинтересны. Он видел в них только внешнее, не имеющее отношения к душе и вечной жизни, считал их материальными формальностями. Поэтому он не принял это и ушёл из дома, как сумасшедший.

  Вьяса же хотел вернуть его. Он разослал в лес учеников, чтобы они нашли его сына, Шукадеву. Но как его найти? Тогда Вьяса всем ученикам раздал по _шлоке_ из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», чтобы они их пели. Ученики стали ходить по лесу и петь разные _шлоки_. И когда Шукадева услышат эти стихи: _нашта-прайешв абхадрешу нитйам бхагавата-севайа_ _бхагаватй уттама-шлоке бхактир бхавати наиштхики_, - его слух устремился к этим звукам, им овладело нестерпимое желание – услышать, откуда исходит этот звук _мантры_. Тогда он обезумел от этих звуков и кинулся обнимать этих _брахмачари_, которые пели стихи, а _брахмачари_ испугались и побежали в _ашрам_ Вьясы, потому что он напоминал им призрака, который погнался за ними. Так он и вернулся в _ашрам_ Вьясадевы. Там Вьясадева передал ему все стихи «Шримад-Бхагаватам».  Эта история упоминается в «Брахма-вайварта-пуране». Шрила Прабхупада также рассказывает её в «Бхагаватам». Это не выдуманная история. Так и было: сначала Шукадев ушёл, а потом вернулся, иначе бы он и не услышал «Шримад-Бхагаватам». 

  В начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Шукадев рассказывает об этом. Сначала Шукадева ушёл из дома, потом вернулся. В начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам», во Второй Песни, Шрила Шукадева Госвами говорит мудрецам Наимишараньи, что он сам от своего отца узнал «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Если бы Шукадев ушёл из дома навсегда, то как бы он, будучи с самого рождения _брахмавади_, имперсоналистом, узнал бы «Шримад-Бхагаватам»? Ему было неинтересно изучать что-то в материальном мире: его не привлекали ни _гуны_, ни качества. Но затем он понял, что Кришна – Верховная Личность Бога, Нараяна, и несмотря на то, что у Него тоже есть качества, они являются трансцендентными, но Он – тоже личность. 

  Поэтому стих: _атмарамах, ча, мунайах, ниргрантхах, апи, урукраме, курванти, ахаитуким, бхактим, иттхам-бхута-гунах и харих_, который называется _атмарама-шлока_, Господь Чайтанья объяснял по-разному. Это известная шлока из Первой Песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам», седьмой главы. Он говорит, что _атмарама_ – личность, которая удовлетворена всегда, но даже его привлекают качества Господа. И хотя Шукадева Госвами был уже освобождённой душой, ему не были интересны были никакие качества и деятельность, он был _атмарамой_, удовлетворённым в себе. Как только он услышал «Шримад-Бхагаватам», всё же он его привлёк. Ведь «Шримад-Бхагаватам» – неотличен от самого Кришны, и если мы регулярно читаем, повторяем и воспеваем «Шримад-Бхагаватам», то сам Кришна проявился.

  Нельзя осознать Кришну через эмпирический процесс, также невозможно его понять с помощью йоги. Его можно понять только с помощью процесса _бхакти_. 

_Бхакти_ – единственный способ, путь, которым преданный может привлечь кришну. Кришна сразу же обратится к тому преданному, который занимается практикой _бхакти_, особенно если преданный поёт _киртан_, Кришна немедленно обращает на него внимание. Такой преданный нравится ему. Иногда мы говорим, что Кришне нравится тот, кто рассказывает о Его славе. Да, Кришне нравится тот, кто воспевает Его славу, а не славу какого-то смертного человека. Кришне нравится тот, кто воспевает славу Верховной Личности Бога, которого называют Уттама-шлока. Это единственная радость, которая доставляет Ему удовольствие. Ему очень нравится, когда Он видит, что кто-то бескорыстно его прославляет, не ожидая взамен результата, не желая получить от него материальных благ или сверхъестественных сил, полномочий, материальных или мистических, или иметь те же богатства, какие имеет Он. Нет, Кришне нравится, когда человека интересует только бескорыстное прославление Его качеств, когда у человека нет никаких корыстных мотивов для себя. 

  Безусловно, у преданного должны быть какие-то интересы, но не личные, а ради Господа - воспевать Его имя. Каковы интересы преданного? Чтобы Господь занял его в служении Ему. Причём он желает этого жизнь за жизнью. Ему не важно, где он будет заниматься преданным служением: в материальном мире или в духовном, потому что преданный доволен, где бы он ни был, потому что он повторяет святое имя. Таким преданным Кришна очень доволен, настолько, что Сам себя ему открывает. 

  Почему Он раскрывает себя такому преданному? Потому что хочет слушать о Своей славе? Не поэтому, ведьв духовном мире постоянно происходит _санкиртана_ и все воспевают славу Кришне. Почему же Господь обращает внимание на такого преданного? Чтобы дать ему Свою милость. Это означает, что человек достиг совершенства. Если мы повторяем святое имя , если мы обращаемся к Богу и Божествам и видим, что Божества нас привлекают, воспевание святых имён - это источник всех остальных успехов во всех остальных сферах жизни: в общении с преданными и чтении «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Повторение святого имени позволяет нам ощущать связь с духовным учителем. Повторение святого имени является источником всех этих благ.

  Нарада Муни – трансцендентный посланник, почтальон, который приносит нам вечное послание, переданное ему по _гуру-парампаре_ от Вьясадевы, Суты Госвами, Мадхваачарьи, от последователей Господа Чайтаньи, Его спутников – шести Госвами, Нароттама даса Тхакуры, Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура, Джаганнатха даса Бабаджи, Нароттама даса Тхакура, Баладевы Видьябхушаны, затем это послание было передано Гауракишору дасу Бабаджи,   Бхактивиноду Тхакура, Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати, а Бхактиведанта  Свами Прабхупада связал нас с этой _парампарой_, с ученической преемственностью. Он написал комментарии к «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в своих книгах, для того чтобы мы могли ими пользоваться, погрузить свой ум в эти книги, воспевая святые имена, участвуя в _киртане_, мы очищаем свой ум. 

  Таким образом мы  «очищаем жёсткий диск», но не оставляйте его пустым, потому что это скучно. Можно заполнить его _бхагавата-катхой_, регулярно читать «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Чайтанья-чаритамриту». Тогда вы сможете заполнить «жёсткий диск» информацией о сознании Кришны, обратите внимание на то, что если вы заполните свой «жёсткий диск» информацией о _бхакти_, информацией из _шастр_, но не преобразуете её в свою жизнь¸ тогда эта информация застоится,   станет гнить и издавать зловоние. И тогда вы всё это забудете. Если она не воплотится в жизнь, тогда прежние привычки возьмут своё. Потому что даже если вы очистили диск, всё равно в вашем сердце в виде вируса будет пребывать какой-нить мусор, он может остаться при очистке диска, его невозможно выбросить практиками йоги или _гьяны_. Тем более практиками йоги или _гьяны_, потому что без _бхакти_ эти практики совершенно не имеют смысла.

  Если мы говорим о практике _бхакти_, она может быть либо смешанной с какими-то другими практиками – _прадана-бхакти_, либо чистой, беспримесной _бхакти_, чистым преданным служением. Об этом говорит Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур. Учение Нарады Муни – это учение не о йоге, карме или _гьяне_, в _бхакти_ могут быть какие-то примеси, и тогда она станет _мишра_. К _бхакти_ может примешиваться практика йоги, когда эти практики вмешиваются смешиваются, это называется, _мишра_-_бхакти_. Но если в процессе бóльшую часть занимается _бхакти_, тогда такая практика называется _прадхана_. Когда _бхакти_ набирает силу, а карма и йога её теряют, такой процесс называется _прадхана-бхакти_ - когда в _бхакти_ есть примеси, но их немного и _бхакти_ преобладает. Когда же в практике начинает преобладать _бхакти_ так сильно, что все примеси других практик уходят, тогда она становится как в этом стихе: _аньябхилашита-шуньям гьяна-кармадй-анавритам анукульена кришнану- шиланам бхактир уттама._ Она становится чистой бхакти. Чем больше внимания мы уделяем _бхакти_, тем меньше силы остаётся на другие практики. Однако нельзя оставлять эту практику на уровне _гьяны_, на уровне теории. Необходимо применять _бхакти_ к нашей повседневной жизни. Тогда _бхакти_ становится _вигьяной_, реализованной. 

  Если _бхакти_ находится лишь на уровне _гьяны_, она так и останется _гьяной_, мы не сможем её применить. Мы не сможем оставаться учёными и показывать людям, как много мы знаем. Потому что это лишь возвышает эго, гордость, не придаёт никакого смирения. Если человеку дать много знания на ранней стадии, то вместо смирения у него разовьётся гордость. Потому что правильный процесс происходит тогда, когда эти знания, переданные нам от из _шастр_ и от гуру, делают нас не гордыми, а смиренными, потому что смирение – это качество, которое позволяет нам принять милость Кришны, бхакти не сможет в вас перетечь. Если вы гордитесь, вы не сможете принять _бхакти_, потому что в форме гордости в сердце будет огромное препятствие размером с Гималаи, которые перекроет поток милости. Поэтому надо стать смиренным, как Брахма. 

  Брахма является олицетворением Вед – у него четыре головы, он ими постоянно повторяет мантры, в них концентрируются Веды. Брахма – самое интеллектуально развитое существо в этой вселенной. Однако и он допустил ошибку, когда решил проверить Кришну, украв его телят. Когда же он увидел тех же самых пастушков и телят, созданных из внутренней энергии Кришны, он оцепенел от удивления и не мог поверить в то, что увидел. Он многое видел и знал, но такого не видел. В конце концов он предался Кришне, вознеся молитвы. «Многие могут сказать, что знают Кришне, - говорил Брахма в своей молитве, - но я, четырёхгловый Брахма, я Его не знаю. Раньше я тоже считал, что знаю Бога, но сейчас я должен признать, что ничего не знаю, я великий глупец». Таково наше состояние, наше настоящее положение, мы не должны считать себя великими, думать, что у нас много знаний или что мы достигли какого-то успеха. Мы всегда должны отдавать заслуги нашего успеха гуру и Кришне, потому что без милости невозможно ничего достичь. Поэтому преданный, когда развивает знание, должен преобразовать это знание в смиренное преданное служение и молить о милости, тогда наступает стадия, когда наступает настоящий _киртан_. Тогда воспевание становится истинным.
  Харе Кришна! Грантхарадж «Шримад-Бхагаватам» ки джай! Шрила Прабхупада ки джай!

*Вопрос:* Нарада Муни был уполномочен давать _бхакти_ людям на Земле. Имел ли он достаточно могущества давать _бхакти_ каждому, как это сделал Господь Чайтанья, наводнив всю планету _бхакти_? 

*Ответ:* Здесь нужно учесть, что Нарада – это смиренный слуга Господа Чайтаньи. Господь Чайтанья – это Радха и Кришна. Он пришёл, потому что Сам хотел испытать вкус _бхакти_ Его вечных преданных на Голоке. Поэтому это была главная причина прихода Господа Чайтаньи. Его миссия  в первую очередь заключалась в этом, вторая часть Его миссии - дать людям святое имя. Господь Чайтанья  приходит только раз в день Брахмы, чтобы одновременно дать людям _бхакти_ и вместе с тем испытать эти чувства. Все энергии Господа приходят вместе с Ним: Адвайта Ачарья – это Махавишну, Нитьянанда Прабху – Баларама, Санкаршана, Ананта-Шеша, у которого тысячи ртов для прославления Господа – все они помогают Господу Чайтанье. И Гададхара Пандит – внутренняя энергия наслаждении Кришны. Нарада Муни – это энергия Радхарани. Поэтому в этот раз Нарада Муни  пришёл вместе с Господом как Шривас Тхакур. 

  Все эти различные _таттвы_ пришли вместе с Господом, чтобы помогать Ему распространять святое имя, наслаждаться святым именем, и чтобы  и погрузиться в этот океан _бхакти_ самим. Так что это вечная трансцендентная деятельность Нарады Муни. 

  И вообще, раздавать _бхакти_ – это задача не для одного человека. Всегда в этой миссии всем найдётся  чем заняться. Если бы кто-то один всё это сделал, тогда нам нечего было бы делать. Если бы Нарада Муни или предыдущие _ачарьи_ всё сделали бы. Тогда нам не нужно было бы жить в этом адском городе Москве, мы бы уехали во Вриндаван и сидели бы там под деревом. Тогда здесь было бы нечего делать. 

  Почему преданные продолжают жить в мегаполисах, которые напоминают ад? Об этом говорит Прахлада Махарадж: вместо того, чтобы уйти в Гималаи и там наедине медитировать на звук «ом», я лучше останусь в большом городе, чтобы рассказывать людям о Кришне. В этом состояла милость _ачарьев_ - чтобы оставить что-то для нас. Потому что если вы читаете книги только для себя и не делитесь с другими, то вы скоро забудете об этом знании. Таков процесс школы «Бхагаватам»: слушать, изучат, а потом делиться этим с другими. Потому что в этом мире всегда есть кто-то, кто будет готов нас слушать. 

  В нашем сумасшедшем мире люди не интересуются этим знанием. У них другие интересы. Вот сегодня жарко, лучше было пойти искупаться, чем прийти на лекцию по «Бхагаватам» в этот храм, который напоминает сауну. Но люди не понимают, что после плавания у них в сердце всё равно останется пустота, к тому же можно получить солнечный ожог. И тогда этот жар будет преследовать и днём, и ночью. Даже искупавшись, человек возвращается к реальности, в которой не прекращаются неприятности. Если же купаться в _кришна-катхе_ и _бхагавата-катхе_, - то это лучшая свежесть.

*Вопрос*: Как очистить хард-диск ума, несмотря на то, что в нём много нежелательных вещей, которые тормозят _бхакти_? 

*Ответ*: Я уже эти вещи упомянул: _киртан_ и воспевание, регулярное слушание  «Шримад-Бхагаватам», нужно занять себя преданным служением. Об этом говорится в Шестой Песни: _тапаса брахмачарйена шамена ча дамена ча тйагена сатйа-шаучабхйам йамена нийамена ва._ Все эти процессы, о которых говорится в Шестой Песни: _яма_, _нияма_, _брахмачарья_, _тапасья_, управление умом и чувствами, _шамена_, _дамена_, _брахмачарья_, _тьягена_ - отречение, _сатья_ - правдивость, или стоять только за правду, _яма_, _нияма_ - следовать правилам и предписаниям. Эти вспомогательные практики могут помочь нам очистить сердце от сорняков, нежелательных вещей, ненужных растений. Растения бывают полезные: зерновые культуры или цветы, например, и на этих грядках, где растут полезные растения, всегда растут сорняки, которые надо вырывать. Шукадева Госвами говорит, что эти дополнительные процессы помогают нам избавиться от этих сорняков, но не от корня этих сорняков и не от семени. Даже если мы их вырвем, семена останутся в земле. Ни один из этих вспомогательных процессов сам по себе не может уничтожить изначальную причину материального существования. То есть в тонком виде все эти препятствия всё равно остаются. Это называется _апрарабдха-карма_, непроявленная карма. Есть ещё проявленная карма, которую можно уменьшить, _прарабдха_, но полностью она не разрушается. Что же делать? Об этом говорится в следующем стихе «Бхаг.» (6.1.15): _кечит кевалайа бхактйа васудева-парайанах агхам дхунванти картснйена нихарам ива бхаскарах_ - чтобы искоренить все эти _анартхи_, нужно заниматься чистым беспримесным служением, потому что если к _бхакти_ примешивается йога, то такая практика _бхакти_ может возвысить до уровня _бхавы_, состояния эмоционального счастья, но с этого уровня тоже можно упасть, как Бхарата Махарадж. Он медитировал на реке Гандаки, достиг уровня _бхавы_, но с этого уровня он пал, потому что привязался к оленёнку, поэтому в след жизни стал оленем сам. Однако у него сохранялся высокий уровень сознания, поэтому в след жизни, оставив тело оленя, он стал самореализованной дущой, освобожденным преданным  Джадой Бхаратой. 

_Ачарьи_ говорят, что преданное служение не останавливается на _бхава-бхакти_, _анартха-ниврити_ или _ништхе_, или на предварительных стадиях преданного служения: _бхаджана-крия, садху-санга_ или регулируемое преданное служение, инициация и так далее. Все эти процессы помогают. В этом наш процесс. Внешняя практика. Однако внутренняя практика, которая по-настоящему сжигает эти семена, это должна быть сильная практика, напоминающая огонь, которым фермер поджигает траву на поле после сбора урожая, чтобы сжечь семена сорняков. Так что чтобы и нам избавиться от сорняков, необходим огонь солнечного света. _Бхакти_ напоминает огонь солнца, который разрушает все препятствия и  _анартхи_. _Кришна-бхакти_ подобна солнцу и святое имя тоже напоминает солнечный свет. В Кали-югу наши дурные привычки – это тьма, но тьма рассеивается, как только появляется солнечный свет. Преданному необходимо быть уверенным в своей цели, он точно должен знать, чего он хочет достичь. Это не так, что у него не должно быть желаний. Потому что если вы стоите перед Кришной безо всяких желаний, то Кришна будет вам  отвечать. Кришна спрашивает: «Зачем ты ко мне пришёл? Чего ты хочешь: царство, денег, жену, хорошую работу, мистических совершенств _сиддхи_, _мукти_, освобождение, жить на Вайкунтхе, получить освобождение?» Кришна может дать вам все эти вещи. 
_йе йатха мам прападйанте. тамс татхайва бхаджамй ахам мама вартманувартанте_. Потому что Кришна отдаёт себя нам в соответствии с тем, как мы отдаём себя Ему. Если мы приходим к нему с материальными желаниями, он исполнит их. Поэтому будьте осторожны с желаниями в сердце, когда повторяете Харе Кришна, потому что они немедленно исполняются. Кришна очень быстро исполняет желания: может дать хорошую жену, профессию, даже освобождение, _айшварью_ на Вайкунтхе – Он может дать это всё очень легко, но не так легко получить самого Кришну, Его любовь. Он не так легко это даёт, потому что Он знает, что если кто-то отдаёт ему своё сердце, Он понимает, что в ответ Он должен отдать самого Себя, потому что Кришна знает, что такому преданному больше ничего не нужно.

  На эту тему есть известная история про Джаганнатха-Пури. Вы знаете, что после Снана-ятры Господь Джаганнатха переодевается в одежды слона? Кто видел, как  Господа Джаганнатху переодевают в одежду слона? После церемонии омовения Джаганнатхи перед Ратха-ятры проводят Снана-ятру. У вас храм Джаганнатхи, здесь проводят Снана-ятру? Примерно три недели назад она была.

  Омовение Господа Джаганнатхи в этот самый жаркий день в июле (примерно 4 июля в этом году). Это был день Снана-ятры, когда Господа Джаганнатху омывали холодной водой. В Джаганнатха Пури тоже это делают – такова традиция. Во время этой церемонии 1 800 золотых горшков наполняют водой из ближайшего колодца и омывают Джаганнатху, Баладеву и Субхадру, чтобы освежить Их тела. Это происходит только один раз в году. И после этого дня Господь Джаганнатха  выходит в одеждах слона.

   В истории рассказывается о брахмане из Южной Индии, который поклонялся Ганешу. Брахман узнал из «Брахманда-пураны», что в Джаганнатха Пури присутствует Господь, Его там можно увидеть. Преданный Ганеша отправился в Джаганнатха Пури, и когда он попал туда, стал переходить мост, которые поддерживают 18 колонн. Он увидел, что из храма Джаганнатхи выходит множество счастливых паломников Он спросил их: «Откуда вы идёте?» Они ответили: «Мы  только что получили _даршан_ Господа. Нам дали _махапрасад_, мы счастливы и возвращаемся домой». Брахман хотел увидеть Дару-Брахмана, проявлением Бога в этом мире У него было _эка_-желание – освобождение. Он подумал: «Все получили _даршан_ Парабхармана, они просто счастливы от _прасада_, от еды, и идут домой, они же не освободились». Он расстроился: «Я пришёл за 2 000 км пешком, пришёл в Пури, и что я вижу: зря пришёл. Все эти люди получили _даршан_ Бога и пошли домой с мешочками еды». 

  Он настолько расстроился, что уже собрался идти обратно, даже не захотел увидеть Господа Джаганнатху. Но тогда Господь Джаганнатха, который управляет всей вселенной, появился перед ним в образе старика и спросил: 
  -Дорогой брахман, почему ты так расстроен, куда ты идёшь, ты уже получил _даршан_ Господа Джаганнатхи?
  - Нет, я не хочу Его видеть, я расстроен. Я уже видел, что все эти люди получили _даршан_ твоего Джаганнатхи, но не обрели освобождения. Я не вижу смысла идти к Нему. Поэтому я возвращаюсь домой.
  - Ну знаешь, Мой дорогой Випра, никто из них и не просил _мукти_, они пришли к Господу, потому что хотели Его _махапрасада_, они довольны тем, что увидели Его. Господь исполняет  все желания. Я уверен, если ты придёшь к Нему за _мукти_, Он даст тебе освобождение.

  Брахман задумался над мудрым советом и решил прислушаться к нему. Он продолжил свой путь в Нилачала-мандир. В тот день проходила знаменитая церемония _снаны_ - омовения Божеств – Господа Джаганнатхи, Баладевы и Субхадры, - когда Их омывают во дворике храма холодной водой. Рано утром уже множество людей побывали там. И уже возвращались  домой. Брахман посмотрел на Божества и увидел чёрного Нараяну, белого Санкаршану, или Шиву, а в середине в шафране была женщина – Йога-майя, или Дурга. А со стороны чёрного Божества – колонна с _чакрой_, которая представляет Сурью. «А где ж мой Бог?! Где Ганеш?!» И опять брахман рассердился, даже не поклонившись, собрался уйти, потому что Ганеша там не было. Этот Бог какой-то незаконченный – расстроился брахман. 

  И снова Джаганатх угадал его мысли и натолкнул _пуджари_ на мысль. В тот момент _пуджари_, который много дней и ночей готовился к фестивалю, спал. Господь пришёл к нему во сне и сказал: «Один _ганапати-бхакта_ пришел сюда с юга, пойди догони его, скажи ему, чтобы он вгляделся в лицо чёрного Божества, только скажи чтобы он внимательно пригляделся». Священник проснулся и нашёл того брахмана. Брахман опять вернулся и стал присматриваться к Джаганнатхе, сосредоточенно разглядывал Джаганнатху, долго смотрел и внезапно увидел, что Ганеш проявился из Господа Джаганнатхи. Потому что Господь может явить любую форму, потому что все _деваты_ являются частями Бога. Разные формы Вишну находятся в Нём и исходят из него, вся вселенная находится в Нём и снаружи. Брахман был потрясён – он упал в _дандавате_ на землю и больше уже не поднялся, потому что достиг своей цели – тут же получил освобождение, потому что его желание исполнилось. Он пришел к Господу Джаганнатхе, и Ганеш исполнил его желание.

  Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите»: «Те, кто поклоняется полубогам отдельно от Кришны, поступают глупо». Потому что все благословения, которые можно выпросить у полубогов, даёт сам Кришна. Поэтому такие _деваты_, как Шива, Ганеш, не являются независимыми, они действуют от имени Кришны, так что по-настоящему желания исполняет и даёт благословение сам Господь, а не полубоги. Поэтому когда мы обращаемся к Богу, нужно желать, просить у Него. Однако будьте готовы к тому, что желание может исполниться. Если желание смешано с какими-то другими желаниями, Господь может и не исполнить его.

  Как раньше жил один благочестивый брахман, _вайшнав_. Он молился, чтобы Господь защитил его богатство. А разбойники, которые хотели украсть его богатства, тоже молились Господу, и Господь должен был исполнить взаимоисключающие желания. Бог исполняет желания всех, так чьё же желание надо было исполнить? Более сильное желание.  Тем не менее, несмотря на то, что все желания исполняются, они являются причиной того, что мы находимся в материальном мире. И до тех пор, пока у нас не появится желание обрести любовь к Богу и повторять святое имя в обществе преданных, до конца счастливыми мы не будем.

  Харе Кришна!

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> *Лекция Его Милости Рохинисуты Прабху, прочитанная в ЦБК «на Ботаническом» 16 июля 2011 год*


Видеозапись лекции можно посмотреть здесь: http://www.vedamedia.ru/cvk-live/.

----------


## Георгий

> Харе Кришна, Георгий прабху!


Только увидел это сообщение! Очень рад! Огромное Спасибо Матаджи!

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Только увидел это сообщение! Очень рад! Огромное Спасибо, матаджи!


Харе Кришна, Георгий прабху!  :smilies:

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Видео с Вьяса-пуджи Шрилы Рохинисуты Прабху 24 июля 2011 в Екатеринбурге

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

_йад йад ачарати шрештхас, тат тад эветаро джанах
 са йат праманам куруте, локас тад анувартате
_
Что  бы ни делал великий человек, обыкновенные люди идут за ним. И  какие бы  нормы он ни устанавливал на примере своих действий, весь мир  следует  им. (Б.-г., 3.21)  

 
*Следовать хорошему примеру*

 Кришна напоминает  Арджуне, что тот должен исполнять свои обязанности, а не бежать от них.  Как великий герой, в чьих жилах течёт кровь царей, он должен действовать  таким образом, чтобы все остальные могли следовать его примеру. У него  всё ещё оставалось множество невыполненных обязанностей, поэтому для  него было бы неправильно преждевременно отрекаться от своего долга.

   Легко  следовать плохому примеру, который подают лидеры, но следовать хорошему  примеру - сложно, потому что тогда человек должен изменить свои дурные  привычки.

У людей есть склонность к следованию чьему-то  примеру - плохому или хорошему. Если человек следует примеру, который  подаёт преданный, это приведёт его к совершенству:

_прасангам аджарам пашам
атманах кавайо видух
са эва садхушу крито
мокша-дварам апавритам
_
Каждому,  кто обладает знанием, хорошо известно, что привязанность к  материальному - самые тяжёлые кандалы для духовной души. Однако, если у  живого существа развивается такая же привязанность к общению с  осознавшими себя преданными, перед ним распахиваются врата освобождения.  (Бхаг., 3.25.20)
 
Шри Чайтанья подчёркивает:

_`садху-санга', `садху-санга' - сарва-шастре кайа
лава-матра садху-санге сарва-сиддхи хайа
_
 «Вывод  всех явленных писаний состоит в том, что даже одно мгновение общения с  чистым преданным способно привести человека к высшему совершенству».  (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 22.54)

Шри Чайтанья учил своим примером:

 _апани кариму бхакта-бхава ангикаре
апани ачари' бхакти шикхаиму сабаре
_
«Я приду в облике преданного, чтобы Своим примером учить всех преданному служению». (Ч.-ч., Ади, 3.20)    Пока  человек сам не практикует преданное служение, он не может учить ему  других. Этот вывод ясно подтверждается «Гитой» и «Бхагаватам»:

 _
й__ада йада хи дхармасйа
гланир бхавати бхарата
абхйуттханам адхармасйа
тадатманам сриджамй ахам_


Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, о потомок Бхараты._

__ 
паритранайа садхунам
винашайа ча душкритам
дхарма-самстхапанартхайа
самбхавами йуге йуге

_Чтобы освободить праведников и уничтожить злодеев, а также восстановить устои религии, Я прихожу сюда из века в век.
_
утсидейур име лока
на курйам карма чед ахам
санкарасйа ча карта сйам
упаханйам имах праджах_

Если  бы Я не выполнял Своих обязанностей, все эти миры были бы обречены на  гибель. Я стал бы причиной появления на свет нежеланного потомства и тем  самым нарушил бы покой всех живых существ.


 Санатана Госвами сказал Харидасу Тхакуру:


 _апане ачаре кеха, на каре прачара
прачара карена кеха, на карена ачара
_

 «Некоторые хорошо ведут себя, но не проповедуют культ сознания Кришны, а другие проповедуют, но не ведут себя соответствующе.

_‘ачара', ‘прачара', - намера караха ‘дуи' карйа
туми - сарва-гуру, туми джагатера арйа_

Ты  же выполняешь и те, и другие обязанности по отношению к святому имени  одновременно - своим личным поведением и своей проповедью. Поэтому ты -  духовный учитель всего мира, и самый возвышенный преданный во всём  мире». (Ч.-ч., Антья, 4.103)

_По материалам рассылки Шрилы Рохинисуты Прабху_

----------


## Danil

*Радхика-прасад даси:*

«Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу! 

Сервер-архив Е.М. Рохинисуты Прабху был пополнен лекциями только что прошедшего тура, а также фотографиями с Вьяса-пуджи в Екатеринбурге:

*Аудио:*
2011.07.12–24 Лекции (Баку, Москва, Тюмень, Екатеринбург)

*Фото:*
2011.07.23-24 Вьяса-пуджа в Екатеринбурге

Видео Вьяса-пуджи в Екатеринбурге, а также программ в Москве и Тюмени будут выложены после 10 августа.

В.с. Радхика-прасад даси»
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Архив расположен на сайте https://93.157.173.167:8080
После загрузки, страница высветится как выполненная с ошибкой. Далее нужно нажать внизу ссылку «Продолжить» (красный значок с крестиком), что позволит Вам успешно перейти на ftp сервер.

*Доступ для входа на сайт:*
Домен: ftp
Имя пользователя: rspdisciple
Пароль: rspdisciple
Интерфейс: HTML

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Планы Гуру Махараджа на осень 2011 - весну 2012

В 2011 году Гуру Махарадж поедет на Картику с 4 октября по  2 ноября (билеты уже куплены), однако в связи с некоторыми предстоящими личными  делами во Вриндаване, парикрамы и лекции не будут носить такого регулярного  характера (ежедневного), как в обычно. Тем не  менее Гуру Махарадж вдохновляет всех, у кого есть возможность поехать на  Картику, воспользоваться этой возможностью.  

Тур по России предварительно состоится в ноябре. Города  посещения: Москва, Пермь, Самара, Санкт-Петербург.

Весной 2012 года Гуру Махарадж планирует поехать в Святую  Дхаму (Вриндаван и Маяпур) с начала февраля по конец марта.

----------


## Danil

Запись из блога Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами от 30 августа 2011 года  -- http://nrs.iskconboston.org/ru/node/4140:

"*Моя встреча с Рохини Сутой Прабху*

Когда в этом году в Маяпуре я встретился с Рохини Сутой Прабху, он показал мне фотографии прекрасных Божеств, которым он поклоняется дома. Увидев Их, я понял, что обязан получить Их даршан. Перед тем, как мы закончили почтение прасада, я предложил Рохини Суте Прабху, что как-нибудь приеду к нему в Цюрих. Когда он с радостью принял моё предложение, я ещё больше укрепился в решении запланировать визит на этот год.

К сожалению, до этой встречи в Маяпуре мы не виделись почти десять лет. Наши пути часто пересекались в России и Индии, но так как в последние десять лет он стал меньше путешествовать, и я также прекратил активно путешествовать почти на пять лет, наши пути не пересекались. Однако, как и прежде, я стремился к общению с ним.

Пробегаясь в июне по своему расписанию, я решил, что пятница, 26 августа, - лучший день, чтобы остановиться в Цюрихе по пути в Германию на Киртана-мелу. Мой самолёт до Дюссельдорфа вылетел из Киева в 15:40, там я должен был сделать пересадку до Цюриха. К сожалению, сильные грозы в Германии задержали мой отлёт из Дюссельдорфа. Когда в 20:00 я приземлился в Цюрихе, Рохини Сута Прабху был там и ждал меня. Мы радостно заключили друг друга в объятия, и направились к нему домой, где нас ждал простой ужин из супа, салата и чапати, которым я полностью насытился. Хотя наш совместный вечер стал короче из-за моего позднего прибытия, на следующий день мне не нужно было делать почти ничего помимо общения с Рохинисутой Прабху и Гауранга Прией деви даси.

По милости Кришны в субботу у нас была возможность наверстать упущенное за последние десять лет. Хотя вечером у меня была назначена телефонная конференция, оставшийся день мы провели в разговорах, прогулках, воспевании, почтении прасада и обсуждении философии. По рекомендации Гауранга Прии мы с Рохини Сутой Прабху сходили на термальные воды, расположенные неподалёку, чтобы я мог воспользоваться преимуществами минеральных источников для уменьшения болей в спине, которые, к несчастью, значительно усилились в последние пару недель.

После термальных вод мы посетили находящийся неподалёку Виттенген и небольшую деревню, где вырос Рохини Сута Прабху. Мы прогуливались по окрестностям, и Рохини Сута Прабху показал мне дом, в котором он вырос, небольшую школу, в которую он ходил, и даже дом, в который он бегал играть с другом. Это был сокровенный личный день с хорошим другом. Было настолько здорово вновь общаться с ним, что я стал умолять его подумать о том, чтобы приехать на украинский фестиваль в этом году. Он извинился и сказал, что за такой короткий срок сделать это будет затруднительно, но сказал, что определённо постарается приехать в следующем году.

В ночь перед отъездом я решил снять видео даршан Шри Шри Кришна Баларамы, Судамы, Шридамы, Шри Шри Радха Гопинатхи, Гаура Нитай, Вриндадеви, Шадбхуджи и Шрилы Прабхупады. Качество видео оставляет желать лучшего, но я всё же решил поделиться им с вами.

Харе Кршна"

----------


## Danil

*Радхика-прасад даси:*

«Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Весной 2012 года Гуру Махарадж планирует поехать в Святую Дхаму (Вриндаван и Маяпур) с 25 января по 23 марта.

Непосредственно после Индии состоится тур по России с 24 марта по 14 апреля (Москва, Тюмень, Екатеринбург, Пермь, Санкт-Петербург, Мурманск).

В.с. Радхика-прасад даси»

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Расписание тура Е. М. Рохинисуты Прабху в ноябре-декабре 2011 года*


*25 ноября:* Цюрих – Москва, рейс SU 266, прилет в 19:30 в Шереметьево, терминал F
*26-27 ноября:* Программы в Москве
*28 ноября:* Москва – Пермь, рейс С7-303, прилет в 19:15
*29-30 ноября:* Программы в Перми
*1 декабря:* Пермь – Екатеринбург
*1-2 декабря:* Программы в Екатеринбурге
*3 декабря:* Екатеринбург – Санкт-Петербург, рейс ПЛ-402, прилет в 8:00
*3-4 декабря:* Программы в Санкт-Петербурге
*5 декабря:* Санкт-Петербург – Самара, рейс ПЛ-751, прилет в 15:00
*6-8 декабря:* Программы в Самаре
*9 декабря:* Самара – Москва, рейс ЮТ-486, прилет в 15:05 во Внуково
*11 декабря:* Москва – Цюрих, рейс SU 265 в 12:05 из Шереметьево, терминал F

_По информации Радхика-прасад даси_

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Семинар санкиртаны
26 ноября 2011 года
в  московском храме «на Динамо»*


У нас серьёзная тема: марафон Шрилы Прабхупады уже ждёт нас.
Некоторые с большим нетерпением ждут этого момента, готовятся в течение года. А некоторые думают в страхе: опять придётся выходить, предаваться.

Я выбрал стих, который поможет создать соответствующую атмосферу. Для  нас идеальным примером является Прахлада Махараджа. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что мы следуем его настроению. Его настроение настолько связано с Господом: хотя он сам находился в этот момент у лотосных стоп Господа, он не переставал думать о лотосных стопах духовного учителя, гуру-парампары, а также о спасении падших душ. 
Для этой лекции я выбрал одну из молитв Прахлады Махараджа - Песнь 7-я, глава 9-я, стих 18-й:

_со 'хам прийасйа сухридах парадеватайа
лила-катхас тава нрисимха виринча-гитах
анджас титармй анугринан гуна-випрамукто
дургани те пада-йугалайа-хамса-сангах_

_сах_ — тот; _ахам_ — я (Махараджа Прахлада); _прийасйа_ — дорогого; _сухридах_ — благожелателя; _парадеватайах_ — Верховной Личности Бога; _лила-катхах_ — повествования о божественных играх; _тава_ — Твоих; _нрисимха_ — о мой Господь Нрисимхадева; _виринча_-_гитах_ — воспетые Господом Брахмой, который получил их по цепи духовных учителей; _анджах_ — легко; _титарми_ — преодолеваю; _анугринан_ — пересказывающий; _гуна_ — от гун материальной природы; _випрамуктах_ — избавленный; _дургани_ — тяготы жизни; _те_ — Твоих; п_ада-йуга-алайа_ — поглощенный размышлениями о лотосных стопах; _хамса-сангах_ — находящийся в обществе _хамс_, освобожденных душ (не имеющих никакого отношения к материальной деятельности).

*О мой Господь Нрисимхадева, служа Тебе с любовью и общаясь с преданными, получившими освобождение [хамсами], я полностью очищусь от осквернения тремя гунами материальной природы и смогу прославлять Твою Милость. Ты очень дорог мне, и я буду петь Тебе хвалу, в точности следуя примеру Господа Брахмы и его учеников и преемников. Так я наверняка переправлюсь через океан неведения.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе очень хорошо объясняется, чем должен заниматься преданный и как ему строить свою жизнь. Как только преданный начинает петь святое имя и говорить о величии Верховной Личности Бога, он тотчас обретает освобождение. Человек, которому нравится прославлять Господа, слушая и повторяя Его святое имя и обсуждая повествования о Его деяниях (_шраванам киртанам вишнох_), непременно возвышается до уровня полной свободы от материальной скверны. При этом нужно петь песни, которые оставлены учителями, принадлежащими к авторитетной духовной традиции. Согласно «Бхагавад-гите», прославление Господа обладает духовной силой лишь в том случае, если человек следует по стопам духовных учителей прошлого (_эвам парампара-праптам имам раджаршайо видух_). От неавторитетных песен или книг нет никакой пользы. Но если человек поет песни или пересказывает повествования, оставленные предыдущими ачарьями (_махаджано йена гатах са пантхах_), он получит огромное благо, и делать это совсем нетрудно. Вот почему Махараджа Прахлада употребляет слово _анджах_ («легко»). Принимать возвышенные идеи, передаваемые по цепи авторитетных духовных учителей, конечно же, намного легче, чем философствовать, пытаясь самому изобрести некий способ постижения Абсолютной Истины. Лучше всего принимать наставления ачарьев и следовать им. Тогда человеку совсем не трудно будет познать Бога и самого себя. С помощью этого несложного метода можно очиститься от осквернения гунами материальной природы и благодаря этому переправиться через океан неведения, полный всевозможных страданий. Человек, который идет по стопам великих ачарьев, общается с хамсами (_парамахамсами_) — теми, кто полностью свободен от скверны материального бытия. Более того, следуя наставлениям ачарьев, такой человек и сам всегда будет свободен от материального осквернения, а это значит, что он исполнит миссию своей жизни и достигнет высшей цели. В материальном мире страдают все, независимо от их положения. Это очевидно. Попытки избавиться от материальных страданий материальными же способами никогда не принесут успеха. Чтобы обрести истинное счастье, нужно развивать в себе сознание Кришны; иначе стать счастливым невозможно. Кто-то может возразить, сказав, что для духовного развития тоже надо совершать тапасью, то есть добровольно принимать на себя неудобства. Однако эти неудобства куда менее опасны, чем попытки избавиться от страданий материальными способами. 
________________________________

Итак, Прахлада Махараджа замечательным образом описал процесс. Он говорит, что не  желает непосредственно служить Господу, но хочет служить Ему через представителей: через уполномоченных представителей Господа.
Сам Крина говорит, что тот, кто заявляет, что он – Мой слуга, не является Моим слугой вообще,  только слуга слуги моего слуги является  моим дорогим слугой. Это слова самого Кришны: «Я нахожусь на Вайкунтхе, Я нахожусь в сердцах йогов, Я нахожусь там, где находятся Мои чистые преданные».

Большая просьба ко всем: выключите свои мобильники или переведите их в бесшумный режим. Как в самолёте просят. Иначе вам нужно будет купить два комплекта книг после лекции. Небольшой штраф будет. Я слышал во Вриндаване, что в Лондоне есть такое правило: если у кого-то во время лекции звонит телефон, они должны пожертвовать Божествам 20 фунтов стерлингов – это примерно 1 000 рублей, приблизительно 50 долларов.

Возвращаемся к лекции. Мы следуем парампаре. Как сам Кришна говорит, что  те, кто заявляет, что они являются Моими слугами,  на самом деле не являются таковыми. Но  Мои слуги – те, кто служит слугам моих слуг.
И сам Господь Чайтанья говорит: «Я - не _брахман_, Я не _кшатрий_, Я не _вайшья_ и не _шудра_. Я - не _брахмачари_, не семейный человек, не _ванапрастха_ и не _санньяси_. Я считаю Себя лишь слугой слуги слуги лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны, повелителя гопи».

Это самое безопасное положение. Мы не должны стремиться называть себя слугами Кришны, но быть _кришна даса даса даса анудаса. Кришнадаса_, или личный слуга Кришны, – это очень возвышенное положение. Но более возвышенное положение – это быть слугой слуги слуги слуги Кришны, потому что вы получаете любовь не только от самого Господа но и от Его дорогих преданных.

Меня попросили рассказать об истинной цели предстоящего марафона. Ответ даётся в этом стихе. Истинная цель состоит в том, чтобы доставить удовольствие близкому слуге Кришны. Такова миссия всего Движения ИСККОН: мы хотим доставить удовольствие нашему духовному учителю, _гуру-парампаре_ и  _ачарье_-основателю ИСККОН, нашему любимому духовному учителю А. Ч. Бхактиведанте Свами Шриле Прабхупаде. 

Он очень часто говорил, что производство и распространение этих книг – это его жизнь и душа. «Если вы хотите, чтобы я продолжал жить, – распространяйте эти книги».

Поэтому, несмотря на то, что Шрила Прабхупада уже много лет назад оставил этот мир, мы продолжаем следовать этому принципу: мы читаем его книги, следует тем наставлениям, которые содержатся в его книгах. И распространяем их.
Есть два способа распространять книги – пересказывать то, что в них написано, или распространять их. И то, и другое считается _киртаном_.

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что есть два вида _киртана_: когда с _мридангами_ и _караталами_ поют _киртан_ – это _брихад-мриданга_. И когда работает печатный станок, он даёт больше звука, чем _мриданга_. Потому что результаты работы этого станка могут ощутить по всему миру. Благо могут получить даже те люди, которые никогда не слышали непосредственно звук _киртана_. Именно поэтому Шрила Прабхупада  подчёркивал важность распространения книг – это великий к_иртан - брихад-мриданги_. Потому что его гуру это подчёркивал. 

Шрила Прабхупада объяснял, что подобные наставления получают от _гуру-парампары_. Это не было его личным изобретением. Или моим. Или ещё чьим-то. Нам не следует изобретать новый процесс. Истинный процесс передаётся по цепи духовных учителей, очень авторитетной и сильной. Это канал, через который Кришна передаёт информацию. Здесь, в России, люди интересуются технологией  передачи информации. И  самый лучший способ передачи информации – это _гуру-парампара_. Поэтому этот процесс не был изобретён человеком, он передаётся по цепи учителей.

Благодаря великой удаче человек может прийти в соприкосновение с этим процессом, встретив духовного учителя. Как мы поём каждое утро: _йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадо йасйа прасадан на гатих куто 'пи_. По милости Кришны мы встречаем истинного Его представителя – гуру. Это к_ришна-прасад, кришна-крипа_, милость Кришны. По милости Кришны мы встречаем _вайшнава_, представителя Кришны. По милости такого _вайшнава_, чистого преданного, мы получаем возможность обрести сознание Кришны._ гуру кришна прасаде пайа бхакти лата биджа_. По милости _гуру_ и Кришны мы обретаем семя преданного служения. Это называется _бхагьяван_, то есть великая удача, когда человек обретает семя преданного служения. 

Не существует никакой инфраструктуры в этом мире, где бы распространялось семя преданного служения. Иначе бы многие уже скопировали этот процесс. Но почему никто не копирует? Потому что единственный способ и процесс, как получить семя _бхакти_, – это прийти в соприкосновение с тем, кто принёс этот процесс из духовного мира. Поэтому Шрилу Прабхупаду называют _сенапати-бхакта_ – генерал среди преданных. Он был полководцем, главным среди преданных, которого Господь послал в этот мир. У нас появилась возможность встретиться с ним и получить его книги, наставления.

Когда человек приходит в соприкосновение с этой милостью, его признаёт вся _гуру-парампара_. Когда человек подключается к этой парампаре, он может столько всего делать для удовольствия Кришны.

И доставить удовольствие духовному учителю не означает, что надо доставить удовольствие его чувствам. Нужно следовать его наставлениям. Наставление одно. Гуру передаёт наставление ученику, когда тот становится учителем, он передаёт это своим ученикам. Так это нисходит. Не надо искать новые наставления, новые способы. Нужно искать новые способы, как выполнить наставление, или указание, гуру. Нужно прибегать к помощи разума, чтобы исполнить наставление духовного учителя. Как стать полезным. И только тот, кто стал инструментом в руках парампары, может распространять святое имя. 

_кали-калера дхарма - кришна-нама-санкиртана, 
кришна-шакти вина нахе тара правартана_

В этом стихе из «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» говорится, что только тот, кто обрёл _кришна-шакти_, или полномочия Кришны, может распространять святое имя, _юга-дхарму, харинама-санкиртан_у. Распространение книг – это тоже _харинама-санкиртана_. Это напечатанные _киртаны_. Чтобы люди могли читать.

[У Амбариши прабху (переводчика) звонит телефон. Все смеются].
Гуру Махарадж намекает: «Книг-то на всех хватит?»

Итак, если человек уполномочен Кришной, он может распространять святое имя. Шрила Прабхупада был особенно уполномочен Господом Чайтаньей. Мы очень удачливы, что получаем полномочия в этой преемственности от Шрилы Прабхупады в первом, втором или третьем поколении. И эта преемственность будет продолжаться ещё во многих поколениях. 

Шрила Прабхупада называл распространение книг «нашим семейным бизнесом». Отец передаёт сыну, сын – своим преемникам. Если мы связаны с желанием гуру, то это истинное отсутствие желаний.  Мы не всегда можем определить, какое желание правильное, какое – нет. Но если мы исполняем желание гуру – то это настоящее желание. Потому что в желании гуру заложено огромное благословение. Шрила Прабхупада очень милостив в своих желаниях, также как Прахлада Махараджа или Нарада Муни, Брахма - все они думают о благе других, как связать их с Кришной. Потому что весь мир забыл о Кришне. Поэтому преданные проявляют себя как добровольцы. Или добровольно вручают себя тому, кто добровольно решил следовать этой миссии, и так обретают милость. Такова должна быть медитация во время марафона. И  не только во время марафона, но и в течение всего года: как доставить удовольствие гуру. 

Нам не нужно постоянно молиться об особых полномочиях: хочу получить Твою _кришна-шакти_. Это не что иное, как  желание самовозвеличивания, когда человек хочет показать, какой он великий и могущественный. Распространитель книг никогда не молится о _шакти_. 

Единственное, о чём он молится – это чтобы доставить удовольствие духовному учителю, служить ему. Чтобы Господь использовал меня как инструмент. Как Шрила Прабхупада молился Кришне: «Пожалуйста, используй меня как Свой инструмент, если захочешь. Ты привёл меня сюда, поставил в это положение, поэтому всё в Твоих руках: будет эта миссия успешной или потерпит крах. Но почему эта миссия должна терпеть поражение, если Ты прислал меня сюда? Насколько я понимаю, Твои намерения никогда не терпят крах, Твоя миссия никогда не потерпит поражения Ты  дал это послание – «Шримад-Бхагаватам», теперь оттуда мы получаем Твои слова и наши полномочия». 

Поэтому  смиренный преданный всегда молится о милости Господа, чтобы всегда служить Ему. И не просто служить Ему, а быть слугой слуги слуги слуги.  

В 28-м стихе Прахлад Махарадж молится: «*О мой Господь, о Верховная Личность Бога, лелея в сердце материальные желания, которые приходили одно за другим, я шел той же дорогой, что и все, с каждым шагом приближаясь к темному колодцу, кишащему змеями. Но Твой слуга Нарада Муни милостиво сделал меня своим учеником и объяснил, как достичь трансцендентного положения. Поэтому моя первейшая обязанность — служить ему. Как могу я перестать служить ему?*»

Таково настроение. Поэтому мы всегда в долгу перед духовным учителем. И хотя Прахлада Махараджа получил непосредственный даршан Господа, тем не менее он молится: «Как я могу оставить служение своему гуру?» 

Гуру и Кришна, _вайшнавы_ – всегда вместе. Не так, что мы служим вайшнавам и у нас нет никакой связи с Кришной. Это неправильное понимание. Не так, что мы развиваем _гуру-бхакти_, но забываем о _кришна-бхакти. Гуру-бхакти_ и _кришна-бхакти_ – это одно и то же. Потому что миссия гуру состоит в том, чтоб связать нас с Кришной. Он никогда не заявляет: «Думайте только обо мне всегда, служите только мне, слушайте только мои наставления». Нет, он хочет, чтобы мы стали возлюбленными Кришны, чтобы мы доставили удовольствие Кришны. Но чтобы получить любовь Кришны, надо получить любовь преданного. Никогда не забывайте о вечной цели, только не думайте, что для этого надо думать о вайшнавах и забыть о Кришне.  _Гуру-вайшнав_ говорит: думай о Кришне!  Первое правило: _смартавьях сататам вишнур_ – всегда думай о Вишну или Кришне. Второе правило: никогда не забывай о Нём. Как это сделать? Гуру даёт нам _тантру_, процесс, _вайшнава-тантру_.

На основе «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» Шрилы Рупа Госвами был создан «Нектар преданности», где описывается процесс, как никогда не забывать Кришну и всегда помнить о нём. 

Гуру говорит: всегда помни Кришну – это главное наставление - всё, чем ты должен заниматься в течение дня. Сколько времени: пять минут, 10 минут… Как современные йоги – 10 мин медитируют и говорят, что если следовать этому процессу – станете богом –10 минут утром, 10 - вечером.

В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна даёт это наставление: _сататам киртайанто мам_ – всегда помни о Моей славе - _ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто_.

Но как совершать нам этот киртан, медитацию? Для нас  эта медитация, которую практиковали, йоги невозможна, мы в другой век живём. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада  дал нам процесс. И здесь наставления Прахлады Махараджа:  _шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада-севанам арчанам ванданам дасьям сакхьям атма-ниведанам_. Этот процесс состоит из девяти частей.

И хотя один из этих процессов может привести к совершенству, мы должны следовать всем. Мы - _садхаки_, следуем правилам и предписаниям, тем наставлениям, которые дал духовный учитель, и таким образом мы обучаем свой ум, как полностью погрузиться в сознание Кришны. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада дал нам процесс: ежедневно повторять 16 кругов, изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, утром слушая «Шримад-Бхагаватам», вечером – «Бхагавад-гиту».

Да, хорошо, если мы погружаемся в одну книгу, но важно изучить все эти книги: «Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гиту», «Чайтанья-чаритамриту», «Нектар преданности». Может быть, вы читали «Гиту» пять, 10, 15, 50, 100 раз – это хорошо, но «Бхагавад-гита» - это всего лишь азбука, она приводит вас к тому моменту, чтобы вручить себя Кришне. Но о том, как вручить себя Кришне, надо прочитать в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Там описываются истории о таких великих махаджанах, как  Прахлада Махараджа,  Брахма, Шива, Нарада Муни.

Но о том, как правильно наслаждаться нектаром, содержащимся в «Шримад Бхагаватам», мы должны узнать из «Чайтанья-чаритамриты», «Нектара преданности». С одной стороны, мы не должны зацикливаться на одной только «Бхагавад-гите», например. Но и не должны читать слишком много книг.

Основные четыре произведения дал нам Шрила Прабхупада. Поэтому если мы на самом деле хотим доставить удовольствие Шриле Прабхупаде, мы должны их изучать. И не только изучать, но и получать нектар. Они – не  просто теория, они очень практичны.

Если мы занимаемся практикой в обществе преданных, этот процесс приносит истинное счастье, наслаждение. Поэтому смысл не в том, что мы пытаемся всё тщательно изучить и понять. Это не так важно. Самое главное - это следовать наставлениям гуру.

Не пытайтесь понять вайшнавскую литературу с помощью своего ума, интеллекта – это невозможно. Единственный  способ, как её понять,  - это предаться и следовать наставлениям духовного учителя. Это секрет, это ключ, тогда всё откроется.

Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что сознание подобно цветку. На начальной стадии, когда цветок не расцвел, это бутон. В развитии сознания животного его сознание сравнивается с этой  начальной стадией. Только когда живое существо  достигает человеческой формы жизни, его сознание достигает новой стадии. И, в конце концов, цветок может полностью раскрыться, и  тогда его аромат будет распространяться повсюду. Наше сознание не должно оставаться на уровне животного или бутона. Пусть оно распустится.

Все живые существ, как пишет Шрила Прабхупада, – слуги Кришны. Они служат ему разными способами: либо косвенно – служа материальной энергии, либо в духовном мире – непосредственно служа различным формам Вишну или Кришны или служа Кришне через посредство преданных. Поэтому все по своему положению – слуги Кришны, потому что даже материальная энергия – служанка Кришны. Но большинство  людей не знает об этом. Их сознание - в зачаточном положении, их цветок сознания ещё не расцвёл. Но в сознании Кришны это  проявляется в полной степени. Цветок постепенно раскрывается, начинает испускать аромат, проявляет свой прекрасный цвет и аромат. Когда живое существо поднимается на уровень сознания Кришны, красота и его истинная форма приходят к полному созреванию. Это  высшая красота. И полное исполнение желаний. Все мы хотим быть красивыми, чтоб хороший аромат исходил, хотим быть привлекательными для других. Но не можем достичь успеха в этом. 
Невозможно достичь этого, просто наложив косметику, то есть пытаться изобразить из себя то, чем мы не являемся. Мы – не тело. 

Шрила Прабхупада приводил пример тонущего в море. Если вы вытащили его одежду, нельзя сказать, что вы спасли его. Мы - не одежда, не тело, поэтому истинная красота - не снаружи.

В материальном мире невозможно обнаружить истинную красоту – она хранится внутри нас, потому только при помощи сознания Кришны она может проявиться. Если мы поливаем древо бхакти, следуем наставлениям духовного учителя, нераскрытый бутон постепенно начинает расцветать. Тогда мы воистину становимся счастливыми и радостными. Воистину сильными, прекрасными, влиятельными.

Но мы делаем это не для того, чтоб манипулировать людьми в собственных интересах. Если человека начинает привлекать красота преданных, это означает, что его привлекает красота Кришны.

Многие спутники Господа Чайтаньи: Шринивас Ачарья Нароттам дас Тхакур – имели золотую форму. И Шрила Прабхупада, хоть и был пожилым человеком, выглядел очень аристократично, величественно, он был так добр и милостив. Так Кришна проявляет себя. Не то чтобы преданный стал Кришной, но так проявляется энергия Кришны. Эта энергия наполняет жизнью преданного. Это так же, как лебедь счастлив, плавая в озере, так и преданный становится счастливым в сознании Кришны. Преданные всегда счастливы находиться в озере сознания Кришны. Преданные всегда находятся в озере сознания Кришны. 

Если у нас есть возможность служить под руководством преданных – это исполнение всех желаний души. Конечно, это начало нашей духовной жизни. Если мы с верой следуем процессу и постепенно продвигаемся, мы всё больше и больше обретаем жизнь в сознании Кришны. И даём другим людям возможность привлечься.

Преданный думает не только о собственном спасении - он хочет помочь другим, поделиться с другими, он не эгоист. Он хочет делиться с другими - дать другим эту возможность. 

Итак, для того чтобы участвовать в этой миссии, мы должны ежедневно изучать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, погружаться в них в обществе преданных, поддерживать свою связь с духовным учителем, стараться доставить удовольствие своему духовному учителю, участвуя в этом процессе. И когда мы доставляем ему удовольствие, мы становимся связанными с Кришной и обретаем полное счастье в сознании Кришны.  И преданный полностью посвящает свою жизнь исполнению наставлений духовного учителя. Так он обретает убеждённость  и спасение.

Преданный следует процессу не фанатично, но сам понимает цель,  ради чего он этим занимается. Именно поэтому он может выходить и передавать это послание – как почтальон, просто выполнять свой долг. Принимают люди или нет – не имеет значения. Он просто старается следовать. Он убеждён: это правильное послание, которое всех сделает счастливыми. 

Люди смогут привлечься, если увидят проявление этого счастья в вас: как вы улыбаетесь, как обращаетесь к ним. Это замечательный опыт. Хотя бы раз в году попытайтесь получить этот опыт. В декабре у нас есть замечательная возможность – послужить, обрести этот опыт. Особенно когда в команде, когда много преданных выходит. Самое блаженное время года.  Не теряйте эту возможность, используйте её.

Вначале может показаться трудно, для некоторых легко, некоторым трудно. Но Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии пишет, что материальная жизнь – это тоже совсем нелегко. Чтобы достичь успеха в материальной жизни, надо такие тапасьи совершать, такую борьбу вести… И даже если вы не достигаете успеха, даже чтоб просто поддерживать свой статус, надо совершать огромные аскезы. И по сравнению с тапасьей материальной жизни духовная аскеза – не такая уж и большая. Если вы ради себя будете совершать материальную аскезу, что вы получите? Только разочарование, и ничего более. Это всё равно что пытаться вымолачивать рисовую шелуху, пытаясь получить рис – таков материалистический образ жизни. 

Посмотрите на современных лидеров общества, великих людей этого мира – они так несчастливы, они такую борьбу ведут,  столько энергии впустую тратят, пытаясь добиться той цели, которая ничего им не принесёт.

Если вы попытаетесь что-то сделать для Кришны, если вы что-то будете делать для вечной жизни, это блаженная тапасья, тапо-дивьям. Результатом будет брахма-саукхйам тв анантам – безграничное  блаженство. Но оно доступно только в преданном служении. И единственный способ, как обрести это блаженство – предаться этой тапасье. Отставить в сторону наши личные интересы, капризы и предаться Кришне. Предаться наставлениям духовного учителя – это величайшая тапасья. Для многих кажется всё это очень трудно. Но, вообще-то, это не так трудно.

Процесс очень простой, но ему нужно следовать, оставив в стороне корыстные интересы. И в этот марафон у нас будет время для этого. Оставьте в стороне все остальные обязанности и деятельность – просто попытайтесь хотя бы какое-то время, хотя бы несколько часов в день. Сколько часов мы тратим в день на какие-то неважные вещи! Составьте план, возьмите книги, помогите распространить их по всей стране, чтобы люди стали счастливыми. Вы и сами станете счастливыми, и поможете другим.

Если вы предадитесь этому процессу,  станете ещё более счастливыми. Поэтому такая тапасья приносит трансцендентное блаженство. Вся жизнь в материальном мире – это тапасья. Но если  у вас есть выбор: вы можете сделать что-то для вечного, для Кришны, - воспользуйтесь этой возможностью. Так вы получите признательность Кришны. Это самый простой способ, как получить признание – вручить  себя миссии духовного учителя. И со временем всё остальное тоже приложится. Не нужно перепрыгивать куда-то. Проявлять нетерпение. Не буду много говорить, чтобы не сбить вас с толку. 

Я уже высказал главное послание. Если  у вас остались какие-то сомнения – можете сейчас поделиться. Вопросы, комментарии?

*Вопрос:* Некоторые говорят: «Мои глазки не видят», - когда распространяешь книги. Можно ли им давать _прасад_? Гуру Махарадж, как Вы считаете, можно ли им давать какое-нибудь печенье? Если некоторые люди не способны читать книги.  Пожилые. Некоторые даже читают и  не понимают смысла. Но они хорошо относятся к сознанию Кришны. 

*Ответ:* Если люди говорят, что они не понимают, вы спросите у них, что именно они не понимают. Вместе с ними можете открыть книгу и почитать то, что они не понимают, и объяснить им. Можете открыть книгу, прочитать им пару предложений и спросить, что непонятно? Они ответят: «Всё понятно».

Проблема  в том, что либо они не читают, либо когда читают, думают о чём-то другом: у них свой фильм крутится в голове. Их слепота не физическая, а ментальная. Физически они вроде бы видят, но слепота внутри – это хуже. Если вы физически слепы, то кто-то другой может читать эту книгу. Можно дать диск в записи. Есть аудиокниги, киртаны, бхаджаны. Слепые люди очень чувствительны, они очень хорошо всё чувствуют, они смогут принять это. Ну а духовно слепые люди не принимают даже когда читают.

Есть невинные люди, а есть те, кто решительно настроен не принимать то, что они читают. Что можно объяснить тому, кто решительно настроен не принимать? Невинным можно почитать и объяснить. Только по милости преданного человек может что-то понять. Невозможно понять это знание с помощью материальных усилий, даже для нас. Только в обществе преданных. Эти книги – личности – Кришна в форме «Бхагаватам». Если мы вначале что-то не понимаем, то можно перечитывать снова, снова и снова и в какой-то момент это откроется.

Если мы делаем это в обществе преданных, то всё происходит гораздо быстрее. Некоторые разделы в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады сложны для понимания людей, даже для преданных. Если вы даёте человеку первую книгу, не стоит давать ему самую сложную. Когда общаетесь с ним, можно понять, на каком уровне он находится, и дать ему соответствующую книгу.

Не так, что всем даём только маха-биг, потому что за них 2,5 очка  дают. А маленькие не даём, потому что за них мало очков. Не в этом результат – это вторичный результат. Каждая книга защитывается – даже журнал, маленькая книга.

Не следует оставаться на этом уровне долгое время, надо дальше идти. Не нужно оставаться долго в сознании калькулятора – сколько очков, какие показатели.Надо распространять даже маленькие книги. Мы не развиваем сознание Лакшми, у нас не «международное общество сознания рубля» или  «сознания очков». Дайте человеку книгу, которая сейчас ему больше всего подходит. Не имеет значения: на первом или 101-м месте вы будете. Главное – участвовать в этом марафоне. И результатом будет счастье.

Как Навина-нирада всегда говорит: развлекайтесь. Это настоящее развлечение. Духовный мир не похож на РПЦ, где все очень серьёзные, в чёрном,  никакой радости, всегда в скорби. Однажды я пошёл в местную церковь, музей в Санкт-Петербурге. Я встретился с Бала-Кришной. Он художник.  Я сказал: «Все изображения на иконах здесь на тебя похожи». Мы посмеялись, к нам сразу же подошли люди и сказали: «Тут нельзя смеяться. Нужно быть серьёзным». Может быть,  они имели в виду, что мы не должны над образами смеяться. 

Но сознание Кришны – это радостный процесс. _су-сукхам картум авьяям_, а не  _су-дукхам._ В высшей степени радостный процесс, а не в высшей степени  исполненный страданий процесс.

Преданные  должны ощущать эту радость – _су-сукхам_. Не так, что в великой печали мы выходим на улицу распространять книги и всё время подсчитываем, сколько осталось, чтоб норму выполнить. Тогда мы будем оставаться на уровне ума.

У нас вчера в самолёте был стюард, он ни разу за весь полёт не улыбнулся. У кого-то были трудности с багажом, его это вообще не заботило. Он  что-то разносил с совершенно непроницаемым выражением лица. Можно было видеть, что этому человеку работа никакой радости не приносит.

Результатом любой работы, которую мы делаем, в этой жизни, должна быть радость: как в обществе, так и в преданном служении. А не так, что мы поели мороженое, а потом желудок болит – это не счастье. Радость – это правильный процесс, постоянный процесс, а не так, что вы сейчас радуетесь, а потом страдаете. И сознание Кришны – радостный процесс, и мы хотим поделиться радостью с другими. 

Распространяйте книги не только для того, чтобы себя счастливым сделать – вот сколько очков я набрал, столько книг распространил. Делайте это, чтобы приносить другим счастье. Если вы будете делать это в настроении сострадания, то Кришна будет счастлив.

Кришна не будет счастлив, если вы будете любыми средствами  распространять книги ради больших показателей, просто медитировать, чтоб побольше очков заработать, чтобы все признали вас. Это не принесёт счастья Кришне – это будет счастье для ложного эго. Такое счастье не продлится долго: потому что через какое-то время результаты не будут приходить и ваше ложное эго будет разбито. И вы будете злиться на других: «Одни демоны сегодня встречаются. Бесполезно! Поеду в Индию, во Вриндаван, Майяпур, буду там повторять Харе Кришна – какое счастье!»  

Всегда можно найти виноватого. Если мы зависаем на уровне ума – то всегда будем искать виноватых. Но если мы медитируем на настроение Прахлады Махараджа, ачарьев, Шрилы Прабхупады, то мы тоже постепенно сможем войти в это настроение и тогда будем давать человеку ту книгу, которая ему нужна, даже если она маленькая. Главное – чтобы он прочитал, чтоб что-то понял оттуда. Будем надеяться на это. 

Попытайтесь. Как фермеры. Они разбрасывают семена и не знают, хороший будет урожай или нет. Но мы разбрасываем семена и  молимся Господу, чтобы Он послал солнце и дожди, чтобы семена привели к хорошему урожаю. Такова медитация фермера.

Кришна и Баларама  были пастушками. Пасли коров. Баларам носит плуг – Он покровитель земледельцев.

У Гаура-Нитай – та же самая миссия – Они Кришна-Баларама. Господь Чайтанья – это Кришна, Нитьянанда – Баларам. У них такая же фермерская работа, только на другом поле. Сейчас они взращивают семя бхакти в сердце каждого. Своим плугом Господь Нитьянанда (Баларам) притягивает людей к Кришне – та же миссия. Господь Чайтанья и Баларама – очень милостивые земледельцы, фермеры. Они привлекают живых существ, избавляют их от влияния века Кали, дают им редчайший дар кришна-премы, который раньше никто и никогда не давал. Сейчас он доступен. Эта миссия очень важна, миссия Гаура-Нитай, Они – отцы Движения санкиртаны. 

_вишвамбхарау двиджа-варау йуга-дхарма-палау
ванде джагат-прийа-карау карунаватарау_

_Каруна-аватара_ – самое милостивое воплощение. У них очень привлекательные формы с длинными руками золотистого цвета, с лотосными глазами, 
_санкиртанаика-питарау камалайатакшау_ - Они являются отцами Движения санкиртаны. Кроме того, Они поддерживают вселенные, 
_вишвамбхарау двиджа-варау_ – Они – лучшие из дваждырождённых,
_йуга-дхарма-палау_ означает, что Они – защитники юга-дхармы,
_ванде джагат-прийа-карау_ – вся вселенная преклоняется перед Ними. Они дороги для всех жителей вселенной. Гаура-Нитай.

_Вайшнавы_ представляют их, стараясь выполнить Их приказ, даже работают на земле – фермерская работа. Те, кто участвует в фермерской деятельности Кришны-Баларамы и Гаура-Нитай, получают Их признание.

Спасибо за вопрос.

*Вопрос:* Большой результат в распространении книг зависит от чистоты преданного или всё-таки от желания выполнить миссию? 

*Ответ:* Большой результат – это относительная вещь. Каждая книга – это большой результат. Каждая книга в руках человека - это победа Гаура-Нитай. По крайней мере одно живое существо или даже многие - получили возможность. Каждая книга – это успех.

Количество распространённых книг не зависит от чистоты. Потому что количество  мы можем сделать с помощью разных трюков. В результате мы будем чувствовать пустоту, блаженства не будет. Но будет большой результат.

Иногда мы не так чисты, но мы чувствуем погружение в процесс, книги уходят, мы чувствуем блаженство – это милость Кришны. Но на следующий день мы всё с нуля начинаем, не сто ста. Вчера, может быть, распространили 100 книг, сегодня уже не со 101-й книги начинаете, а с нуля. Никаких гарантий нет, что если вчера 100, то и сегодня 100 будет. Но если вы чисты и погружены в этот процесс, не думаете о результатах, то вы можете получить полномочия распространять.

Но не следует стремиться к тому, чтобы обрести эти полномочия. Как только вы думаете: «Всё, я теперь уполномочен», - вы всё теряете. Тот, кто чист и уполномочен, он не думает: «вот я уполномоченный тут». Он всегда остаётся смиренным.
Ещё вопросы?

*Вопрос:* Преданный думает, что распространение книг – самое важное служение. Но из года в год распространяет небольшое количество книг. Как поступить: сосредоточиться на увеличении распространяемых книг или на другом служении? Допустим, на организации санкиртаны. Что важнее? Самому распространять или сосредоточиться на том, чтобы приехали другие распространители?

*Ответ:* Вы можете приглашать других, но и сами можете продолжать распространять книги. Тогда в обществе других преданных у вас, может быть, больше будет уходить. Не так, что пригласили других, а сами теперь чем-то другим будете заниматься. Вы можете служить преданным санкиртаны, если у вас немного книг уходит. Служить распространителям книг – это то же самое, что  распространять книги. Как в армии: есть те, кто на передовой, и те, кто в тылу. Они сотрудничают друг с другом. 

*Вопрос:* Я хотела про трюки спросить, потому что я в своё время насмотрелась на _санкиртане_ трюков: вплоть до того, что танцевали брейк, у всех были определённые _мантры_. Я однажды попала на семинар, где говорилось о том, что существует очень простой выход на _санкиртану_ – это всё время помнить Господа Чайтанью. И мне было интересно, почему же здесь Господь Чайтанья? Потому что Он же в основном на _харинамах_. И было прям показано, что нужно делать: как нужно выставлять ногу, как держать руки и книгу. Я хотела у Вас спросить, может быть есть вайшнавский этикет на санкиртане. Где об этом можно почитать? 

*Ответ:* Вы хотите услышать о трюках или вайшнавском этикете?
*Вопрос:* Я хотела больше услышать о связи Господа Чайтаньи с санкиртаной. 
*Ответ:* Я уже об этом сказал. Всегда нужно медитировать, я уже сказал об этом, на Господа Чайтанью, но не забывайте духовного учителя, Шрилу Прабхупаду. Я уже говорил, что нужно медитировать на духовного учителя. Но духовный учитель хочет, чтобы мы медитировали на Кришну. Таков процесс.
<…>
Шрила Прабхупада описывал три класса учеников, слушателей. Слушатель первого класса понимает с первой попытки и сразу же исполняет. Слушатель второго класса задаёт дополнительные вопросы, чтобы всё прояснить и получить конкретные наставления. А слушатель третьего класса слушает первый раз, второй, но так ничего и не понимает. Вы к какой категории себя относите? 

*Вопрос:* Как развить сострадание, когда распространяешь книги, если оно отсутствует? 

*Ответ:* Очень просто. У вас есть духовный учитель? Он милостив к Вам? Вы должны оценить это: «Духовный учитель так милостив ко мне, хотя я, может быть, и не заслуживаю этого. Давай-ка я поделюсь этой милостью с другими». У Вас, может быть, и нет милости, но той милостью, которую даёт гуру, вы можете делиться с другими. Не фанатично, конечно. Нужно быть по-настоящему добрым и милостивым, как Ваш гуру.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Спасибо! Очень оперативно, только вчера был семинар, и уже транскрипция есть!

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Спасибо, Анируддха прабху!  :namaste:

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Лекция Е. М. Рохинисуты Прабху 27 ноября 2011 года в московском храме «на Динамо»*


Счастлив быть с вами незадолго до марафона. Обычно я приезжал пораньше, в октябре. Но в этом году я впервые побывал во время Карттики во Вриндаване. Я решил, что мне пора начинать паломничество на Карттику. Почти месяц были во Вриндаване. Зарядили свои "духовные батареи". Впервые в своей жизни я целый месяц находился во Вриндаване. Это очень помогает. Когда я вернулся в Швейцарию, там уже похолодало, а у вас тут ещё холоднее, дожди идут.

Но, к счастью, нам предстоит марафон, огонь будет разгораться. _Санкиртана_ подобна огню. _Санкиртана _ – это вечная природа души. Почему? Потому что мы все хотим кого-то прославлять. В материальном мире все кого-то прославляют: мужчины или юноши прославляют женщин, женщины прославляют красивых мужчин. Кто-то прославляет знаменитых актёров, музыкантов, певцов. _Киртан_ идёт  и в материальном мире, но здесь прославляют материальное проявление. Кто-то проводит _киртан_, прославляя свою страну, великую нацию, свою семью или круг людей. Или мы прославляем материальную природу, отмечая красоту природы, гор. _Киртан_ всегда продолжается. 

Но _санкиртана_ означает полное погружение в прославление  Господа. Когда человек прославляет игры, качества, формы Господа и всё, что связано с Ним. _Санкиртана_ – это вечное занятие души. Каждому нравится кого-то прославлять. Но совершенством прославления будет – когда мы будем прославлять источник всего сущего, источник нас самих. Всё творение является неотъемлемой частью Господа. И поэтому мы вечно принадлежим Ему. 

Но, к сожалению, с незапамятных времён мы повернулись спиной к Господу и пытаемся прославлять временное материальное проявление. И так живое существо блуждает из одной формы жизни в другую: то воплощается в теле человека, то в теле полубога, то - животного. Как карусель, которая то поднимается, то опускается. Именно поэтому материальный мир называется _самсара_ – место, где повторяются рождение и смерть. Всё, что мы считаем достойным прославления в материальном мире, – всего лишь источник страданий. Потому что природа материального мира такова, что в конечном счёте всё здесь приносит страдание. Поэтому истинное  счастье состоит в наших вечных отношениях с Кришной. Но в современном мире никого этому не обучают.
Поэтому пришло время распространить это знание в широких масштабах и больших количествах.

Конечно же, всем нравится оставаться в изолированном месте и в уединении повторять Харе Кришна. Такие великие личности, как Шрила Прабхупада, оставляют свой уединённый _бхаджан_ в святом месте, во Вриндаване, и отправляются на Запад, чтобы дать людям это знание. Потому что Шрила Прабхупада понял – в этом смысл всей миссии Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай. Господь Чайтанья и Нитьянанда пришли для того, чтобы распространять любовь к Кришне.

_ванде шри-кришна-чаитанйа-нитйанандау саходитау 
гаудодайе пушпавантау читрау шандау тамо-нудау_

Явление Господа Чайтаньи и Господа Нитьянанды сравнивается с одновременным появлением Солнца и Луны. Солнце проливает свой свет днём, Луна – ночью. Материальный мир означает тьма, особенно век Кали наполнен тьмой. Милостивые Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай своим светом, как Солнце и Луна, рассеивают тьму материального мира. В Ади-лиле «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии, что те же самые личности, Кришна и Баларама, которые раньше проявились во Вриндаване, теперь взошли как Солнце и Луна в Гаудадеше, сияя сильнее в миллионы раз, чем Солнце и Луна. Они были  полны сострадания к падшему состоянию этого мира. Миссия Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай, Их явления в этом мире – в том, чтобы наполнить этот мир радостью. Точно так же, как Солнце и Луна своим восходом рассеивают мрак тьмы, так и Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай Своим милостивым явлением устраняют невежество этого мира. 

Живое существо не может освободиться от обусловленности с помощью собственных усилий, поэтому Господь проявляет Себя в двух формах: как преданный и как _шастры_, священные писания. Это самое милостивое проявление Господа. Как преданный-_бхагавата_ и как книга-_бхагавата_. И каков результат общения с этими _бхагаватами_?

_нашта-прайешв абхадрешу нитйам бхагавата-севайа
бхагаватй уттама-шлоке бхактир бхавати наиштхики_

Этот стих из Первой Песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.18) гласит, что благодаря общению с этими двумя личностями: с книгой _бхагаватой_ и личностью _бхагаватой_ - мы освобождаем своё сердце от всего нежелательного, не только внешне, но и внутренне. _абхадрешу_ – означает всё нежелательное как изнутри, так и снаружи. Это возможно только благодаря бхагавата-киртану, когда мы прославляет книгу бхагавату и преданного бхагавату. Результат от этого будет только благоприятный. 

И хотя материальный мир исполнен всего неблагоприятного, люди, погружённые в невежество, пытаются сделать его тем местом, где они будут счастливы. Поскольку люди находятся в иллюзии, то осуществив несколько попыток,  они всё-таки приходят к выводу, что здесь – не то место, где нужно искать счастье. Мы постоянно терпим поражения от материальной природы: здесь постоянно рождение, старость, болезни, смерть – это совсем не то место, где счастье. Но никто не знает, где же решение этой проблемы, потому что нет материального решения для этой проблемы - это вовсе не материальная проблема. Потому что сам материальный мир – это уже проблема. Это уже болезненное состояние. Но проблема состоит в  том, что душа отождествляет себя с этой проблемой. Поэтому вырвать душу из этого замкнутого круга материальной иллюзии – тяжёлая работа. 

Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.3) говорит: «Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один стремится ко мне. Из множества подобных людей едва ли один становится Моим преданным». Редкая возможность, когда кто-то становится преданным. Говорится, что чистое преданное служение – редкая возможность.  Всем нравится наслаждаться. Все хотят наслаждаться. Никто не хочет предаться, вручить себя. Но в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.66) Кришна говорит: _сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа_ – «Оставь все другие пути и просто предайся Мне». Кришна требует, чтобы все предались Ему. Он требует полного предания. Но кто готов к тому, чтобы полностью предаться, оставить свои интересы, приняв интересы Бога? Это редкий случай. Но даже среди множества тех, кто уже оставил собственные интересы ради того, чтобы принять интересы Бога, даже среди них очень немногие думают о том, чтобы все остальные живые существа тоже обрели высшее благо. Поэтому _джива доя_, или сострадание к живым существам, – ещё бóльшая редкость.

Благодаря Шриле Прабхупаде, который принёс нам общение с _бхагаватой_, даровал знание о Кришне и раскрыл нам миссию Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Нитьянанды, а также открыл нам воспевание святых имён _маха-мантры_ Харе Кришна. Подобно послу духовного мира он принёс нам все эти дары. Он вдохновлял нас тоже принять эту миссию и посвятить свою жизнь тому, чтобы распространять эту милость всем живым существам. Таково послание «Шримад-Бхагаватам».
«Шримад-Бхагаватам» предназначен для того, чтобы принести свет знания обитателям века Кали. 

_кришне сва-дхамопагате, дхарма-джнанадибхих саха
калау нашта-дришам эша, пуранарко 'дхунодитах_ 

В этом стихе (Бхаг., 1.3.43) говорится, что «Шримад-Бхагаватам» сияет словно солнце. И после того как закончилась Двапара-юга, Господь удалился в Свою обитель, но остался в форме «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что это необычные книги, трансцендентные книги, неотличные от Господа. А комментарии – это трансцендентный восторг Шрилы Прабхупады. Он говорил, что не сам написал, а Сам Господь открыл ему всё это.

В форме этих книг он всегда остаётся с нами. Он сказал, что будет оставаться в течение многих тысяч лет – никогда не умрёт: до тех пор, пока мы читаем и распространяем эти книги, Шрила Прабхупада будет жить столетиями. Необходимо распространять  славу Кришны и славу Его преданных. Сначала преданный пробует это лекарство на себе, и когда он видит, что это замечательный процесс, приносящий счастье, тогда он хочет поделиться этим с другими. Как  вкусная пища, если она вам нравится – вы  хотите, чтобы другие тоже попробовали. Вы убеждены: это вкусно – попробуйте  тоже. _Санкиртана_ – это очень  естественный процесс, если вы ощущаете этот вкус - святого имени, форм, качеств, развлечений Господа - вы, естественно, хотите поделиться этим нектаром с другими.

Кто-то колеблется: стоит ли мне участвовать, может быть будет слишком холодно в декабре, мало времени у меня, у многих людей уже есть эти книги, зачем опять это делать. Это всё уловки ума: он придумает множество разных отговорок. Но если вы продолжаете оставаться с преданными, слушать преданных, общаться с ними, выходить вместе с ними – вы увидите, что это величайший праздник, как фестиваль _санкиртаны_. Когда вы отправляетесь на юг России, вы видите, что там собираются тысячи преданных. Почему вы едете туда? Вы знаете, что там будет замечательное общение, счастье, развлечения. Или на украинский фестиваль – там тоже тысячи преданных. Сейчас даже, может быть, происходит соревнование: у кого больше фестиваль будет, всё больше и больше преданных будет приезжать.

Вот и распространение книг – это величайший праздник, потому что это сердце Шрилы Прабхупады. Если вы присоединитесь к _санкиртане_ во время этого марафона, вы увидите – это величайший опыт. Вы выходите с книгами Кришны для того, чтобы просветить живые существа. Эти книги –тоже живые существа, от них исходит аромат, можно к ним прикасаться. 

Сейчас, конечно, многим больше нравятся электронные книги. Но это невозможно сравнить: книга – живая, а не просто электронная форма какая-то. Иногда вы нажимаете на кнопки, а они не перелистывают страницы, не можете найти нужную страницу, иногда батарея разряжается. Книга лучше, потому что в книге вы легко можете открыть нужную страницу. 

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что мы должны знать его книги так же, как юрист знает законы. Не для того, чтобы мы наполнили голову информацией и изображали великих учёных. Это нужно знать для того, чтобы показать людям, где описывается слава Кришны, - чтобы убедить их. Распространение книг – самая лучшая форма проповеди. 

Потому что наша лекция продолжается полчаса-час: в одно ухо входит, в другое выходит. Ели кого-то из вас спросить, о чём была лекция, вы в лучшем случае вспомните одну-две вещи, а через неделю одну вещь вспомните, а через месяц – вообще ничего, потому что в течение месяца вы столько всего услышите. И, как вы сами понимаете, память наша очень ограничена, поэтому книга – всегда   в цене. Красивые книги люди стараются держать на своих полках.

Шриле Прабхупаде очень нравилось, когда распространяют большие книги, с картинками, в упаковках, похожих на леденцы или рождественские подарки - шоколадки в красивой упаковке. Людям нравится. Потому что люди смотрят с внешней точки зрения. И даже если они сразу не прочитают, они не выбросят красивую книгу, а поставят на полку. Эта книга, личность, будет у них в доме. Это подобно бомбе замедленного действия. Кто-то прочитает книгу и станет преданным.

Поэтому распространение книг – это настоящий фундамент Движения Господа Чайтаньи, очень важная миссия. Даже сегодня она очень важна. Ещё так много людей, у которых нет этих книг. Подрастает новое поколение, у которого не было возможности купить их. Они могут получить их сейчас. Книги всегда важны, нужны, всегда есть люди, которым они нравятся. В 70-80-90-2000-х годах и сейчас книги по-прежнему нужны. 

Шрила Прабхупада всегда с большим оптимизмом относился к распространению книг. Он был очень счастлив, если кто-то начинал распространять его книги. Хотя вначале было трудно, не все были вдохновлены, но начиная с 1972 года – в 1973-1974 годах распространение книг начало набирать обороты, постепенно возрастало. Преданные начали с журнала «Бэк ту Годхэд», маленькие книги, потом всё-таки перешли к большим книгам. Шрила Прабхупада был очень счастлив, когда  начали преданные начали распространять большие книги. 

Шрила Прабхупада приехал на Запад только тогда, когда у него были готовы три большие книги: Первая Песнь «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в трёх томах. Он не хотел приезжать один, без книг. Он написал их для нас. Он хотел, чтобы мы их читали, жили по этим книгам и  распространяли их. 

Ещё при жизни Шрилы Прабхупады некоторые распространители начали распространять по 100 книг в день (!). Шрила Прабхупада был очень счастлив. Он писал письма преданным и благодарил их за хорошее служение. И даже когда Шрила Прабхупада готовился к уходу из того мира и ему приносили известия о распространении книг Джи-би-си или Би-би-ти, он был счастлив.

Уход Шрилы Прабхупады был для всех большим потрясением, тем не менее распространение книг продолжалось. И хотя Шрила Прабхупада уже не присутствовал лично, но его _вани_, его наставления, остались. Единственным  прибежищем для учеников стала его шикша, они нашли прибежище в _вани_, в наставлениях гуру. Мы приняли прибежище в распространении книг и раньше. Но когда он ушёл, мы продолжили это делать. Хотя многие ушли, но пришли новые преданные. Распространение книг всегда продолжалось. Это "кровь" Шрилы Прабхупады, его энергия, его жизнь. Эта жизнь всегда бьётся, как сердце. Шрила Прабхупада всегда с нами в форме его книг, через _вани_.  

В 80-х годах книги начали распространять уже ученики учеников Шрилы Прабхупады. Новый экстаз, новая волна распространения книг. Результаты начали расти: иногда в день уходило 200 книг, 500, у одного преданного 1 000 книг  ушла за один день. Это, конечно, внешние результаты. Тем не менее каждая книга засчитывается. 

Распространение книг продолжало расти, в середине 80-х преданные решили, что рождественский марафон надо переименовать в марафон Шрилы Прабхупады, марафон, посвященный тому, чтобы увеличить славу Шрилы Прабхупады. Решили,  что он будет происходить один раз в году - в декабре, чтобы все могли принять участие. Это огромная радость, которую вы никогда не забудете. Это будет даже более глубоко и экстатично, чем даже фестиваль, который проходил на юге России. Потому что этот марафон так дорог Шриле Прабхупаде. 

Поэтому я просто смиренно хочу попросить вас принять участие в этом марафоне. Получите этот нектар - не только для себя - поделитесь им с другими. Даже если вы будете распространять одну книгу в день – журнал  или большую книгу, или много книг, или просто будете помогать преданным _санкиртаны_ так или иначе: всегда нужна помощь, вдохновение, потому что это такое замечательное событие. 

И все, кто участвует в этом марафоне, потом говорят: «Я стал теперь другим человеком, моя жизнь стала более полной благодаря участию в нём». Это не просто пропаганда какая-то – то, о чём я вам говорю. Я участвую в марафонах с 75-го года. В 1974 году я начал распространять книги. Теперь мне уже даже сложно сосчитать, сколько лет я распространяю книги. Меня часто спрашивают, а сколько лет вы распространяете, сколько книг распространили. А я уже и не считаю.

Или меня кто-то спрашивает: сколько раз ты был в Индии или в России - я уже тоже не считаю. Все эти цифры – только в уме. Все эти цифры – побочный продукт, они не так важны. Главное – настроение. Погрузитесь в этот нектар, это настроение _санкиртаны_, а не в цифры подсчёта. Подсчёты произведутся, когда вы сдадите лакшми в кассу. Но преданных это не интересует. Нам не нужны цифры и даже результаты распространения книг. Просто хотим делиться этим счастьем сознания Кришны со всеми живыми существами.

Этот нектар доступен только на улице: когда вы выходите с книгами Шрилы Прабхупады, «Шримад-Бхагаватам», и встречаетесь с этими обусловленными душами и даёте им эти книги. И тогда  вы что-то поймёте. Даже если в этот день у вас не взяли книг, вы поймёте одну вещь: «Наконец-то я почувствовал себя полезным в этой миссии _санкиртаны_ Господа Чайтаньи».  Не просто как овощ какой-то или гриб, который находится в этом Движении _санкиртаны_. «Я стал наконец-то полезным и чувствую себя частью той миссии!» Этим можно гордиться. Вы – член миссии Господа Чайтаньи. Но не нужно гордиться до такой степени, чтоб задирать нос. Нет, делайте что-то полезное. Каждый из нас хочет быть полезным, а не просто существовать. Есть много живых существ, но что они могут сделать для блага других? Но благодаря распространению книг мы можем сделать кое-что. 

Это простой процесс – каждый может участвовать в нём. Все могут участвовать. Кто хочет попробовать? 

*Преданные кричат:* Харибол!

Не очень убедительно звучит. Попробуете или нет?

*Преданные - громче*: ХАРИБОЛ!

Поднимите руки, кто примет участие в марафоне? Да. Просто делайте это. То есть смысл не в том, чтобы думать: «Я попытаюсь это сделать». Надо просто делать. Если вы убедили себя: да, я буду это делать. Тогда вы это сделаете. А как вы это сделаете? Обращайтесь к преданным _санкиртаны_. Они вам расскажут. Знаете кого-нибудь из распространителей книг?

 (Гуру Махарадж показывает на переводчика). Есть Амбариша прабху, один из таких. Поднимите руки, кто постоянно распространяет книги? Чтобы все знали, к кому обращаться. У них нет печати на лбу: «я – распространитель книг». Сейчас есть много айфонов, айподов, теперь нам нужен ай-би-ди – «Я - распространитель книг». Итак, найдите их и распространяйте книги сами. И вы этого никогда не забудете. Гарантировано. 

Шрила Прабхупада в своих комментариях пишет, что _тапасья_, которую вы будете проходить во время распространения книг, не имеет ничего общего с теми аскезами, которые люди совершают в материальном мире. Да, немного страданий. Но без аскезы – какое счастье? Какая-то аскеза нужна для того, чтобы почувствовать счастье. Особенно если вы хотите ощутить _ананду_. 

Большое спасибо за внимание! Пожалуйста, примите участие в этом марафоне. Здесь это  20-й, юбилейный, марафон, посвященный Шриле Прабхупаде, который проводится для удовольствия Шрилы Прабхупады, Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай, Кришна-Баларамы и Радхи-Кришны, для удовольствия всей _гаудия-вайшнава-сампрадаи_. Вы тоже – часть этой великой армии _санкиртаны_. Хотя бы раз в году примите участие. И, возможно, вы ощутите это великое счастье и тогда вы захотите принять участие снова и снова. 

Харе Кришна! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------


## Danil

> Спасибо! Очень оперативно, только вчера был семинар, и уже транскрипция есть!


Присоединяюсь! Ямуна Матаджи, огромное Вам спасибо!

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Новое расписание Шри Рохинисуты Прабху выглядит следующим образом:



23.03               Дели – Москва, рейс СУ-536, прилет в Шереметьево F в 10:10

26.03                Москва – Тюмень, рейс ЮТ-463, прилет в 16:00

27-28.03           Программы в Тюмени

29.03                Тюмень – Екатеринбург

30,31.03–01.04  Программы в Екатеринбурге

02.04                Екатеринбург – Пермь

03 – 05.04        Программы в Перми

06.04                 Пермь – Москва, рейс СУ-1201, прилет в Шереметьево Д в 13:05

07 – 08,04        Программы в Москве

09.04                 Москва – Самара, рейс СУ-1212, прилет в 16:30

10-12.04           Программы в Самаре

13.04                 Самара – Москва, рейс СУ-1211, прилет в 13:45 в Шереметьево Д

14.04                 Москва – Цюрих, рейс LX-1327 в 14:40 из Домодедово



Вьяса-пуджа 2012

Празднование 60-летия Е.М. Рохинисуты Прабху пройдет с 19 по 23 июля в Баку. Общая информация от организаторов относительно расписания, возможности проживания и тд появится в начале лета.

----------


## Danil

В связи с более поздним возвращением Гуру Махараджа из Индии (ориентировочно 7 апреля), расписание тура по России изменится. Информация о новом расписании будет к концу марта.

В.с. Радхика-прасад даси

----------


## Danil

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В связи с более поздним возвращением Гуру Махараджа из Индии поменялось расписание весеннего тура. К сожалению, Гуру Махарадж не посетит Тюмень, как планировалось ранее, но будет в Санкт-Петербурге.

Актуальное расписание выглядит следующим образом:

06.04                Дели – Москва, рейс СУ-233, прилет в 09:05 в Шереметьево F
07-08.04                      Программы в Москве
09.04                               Москва – Самара, рейс СУ-1212, прилет в 16:30
10-11.04                      Программы в Самаре
12.04                               Самара – Санкт-Петербург, рейс ПЛ-752, прилет в 18:10
13-15.04                      Программы в Санкт-Петербурге
16.04                               Санкт-Петербург – Екатеринбург, рейс У6-389, прилет в 19:05
17-18.04           Программы в Екатеринбурге
19.04                               Екатеринбург – Пермь
20-22.04                      Программы в Перми
23.04                               Пермь – Москва, рейс СУ-1201, прилет в 13:05 в Шереметьево Д
24.04                               Москва – Цюрих, рейс СУ-2390, вылет в 11:05 из Шереметьево Д

В.с. Радхика-прасад даси

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Лекция, прочитанная  Е. М. Рохинисутой Прабху в центре на Ботаническом 7 апреля 2012 года  по "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (1.8.18)*

_кунтй увача
намасйе пурушам твадйам
ишварам пракритех парам
алакшйам сарва-бхутанам
антар бахир авастхитам_

_кунти увача_ - Шримати Кунти сказала; _намасйе_ - я склоняюсь перед; _пурушам_ - Верховной Личностью; _тва_ - Ты; _адйам_ - изначальный; _ишварам_ - повелитель; _пракритех_ - материального космоса; _парам_ - за пределами; _алакшйам_ - невидимый; _сарва_ - всем; _бхутанам_ - живым существам; _антах_ - внутри; _бахих_ - снаружи; _авастхитам_ - существуешь.

*Шримати Кунти сказала: О Кришна, я склоняюсь перед Тобой, ибо Ты - изначальная Личность, и на Тебя не влияют качества материального мира. Ты существуешь внутри и вне всего, и все же остаешься невидимым ни для кого.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шримати Кунтидеви прекрасно знала, что Кришна, хотя и играет роль ее племянника, является изначальной Личностью Бога. Столь просвещенная женщина не могла допустить такой ошибки - выразить почтение своему племяннику. Поэтому она обратилась к Нему как к изначальному пуруше, находящемуся за пределами материального мироздания. Хотя все живые существа также трансцендентны, они не являются ни изначальными, ни непогрешимыми. Живые существа склонны попадать в ловушку материальной природы, но Господу это не свойственно. Поэтому в Ведах о Нем говорится как о главном среди всех живых существ (нитйо нитйанам четанаш четананам). И затем Его вновь называют здесь ишварой, повелителем. Живые существа и полубоги (как, например, Чандра или Сурйа) тоже до некоторой степени ишвары, но никто из них не является верховным ишварой, высшим повелителем. Он - парамешвара, Сверхдуша. Он находится и внутри всего, и вовне. Хотя Господь и стоял перед Шримати Кунти как ее племянник, Он пребывал также и в ней, и во всех остальных живых существах. В «Бхагавад-гите» (15.15) Господь говорит: «Я нахожусь в сердце каждого, и только благодаря Мне человек помнит, забывает, сознает и т. д. Все Веды предназначены для того, чтобы постичь Меня, ибо Я - составитель Вед и Я же - учитель «Веданты». Царица Кунти подтверждает, что, пребывая внутри и вне всех живых существ, Господь все же остается невидимым. Господь, если можно так сказать, является загадкой для обыкновенного человека. Царица Кунти видела, что Господь Кришна, находясь перед ней, одновременно вошел в чрево Уттары, чтобы спасти плод от действия брахмастры Ашваттхамы. Даже Кунти недоумевала, находится ли Кришна в одном месте или Он всепроникающ. Фактически, верно и то и другое, но Он оставляет за собой право не раскрывать Себя тем, кто не предался Ему. Эта оградительная завеса называется энергией майи Верховного Господа, и она ставит пределы ограниченному видению мятежных душ. Это объясняется в следующем стихе.

____________

Перед лекцией присутствующие так громко повторяли маха-мантру, что Махарадж даже удивился и сказал: «Спасибо! Very nice!»

Можем всю лекцию так продолжать повторять святые имена - это будет у нас самая лучшая лекция.  Ведь повторять Харе Кришна - это главная мысль книг Шрилы Прабхупады. (Заплакал ребёнок). Кого-то разбудили, - пошутил Гуру Махарадж.

А значение повторения Харе Кришна в чём? Чтобы мы проснулись. И смогли повторять Харе Кришна, чтобы погрузить свой уже очищенный ум в чтение книг. Чтобы погрузиться более глубоко в их смысл. Так что и повторение, и чтение - это два процесса, которые идут параллельно. Ведь если мы будем повторять святые имена постоянно, нам уже не нужно будет читать, потому что в повторение святых имен уже всё включено, но кто сейчас способен повторять 24 часа в сутки? Только такие великие души, как Харидас Тхакур, Санатана Госвами, Рагхунатх дас Госвами, Рупа Госвами, которые находятся на уровне  круглосуточного повторения святых имен, они так сильно поглощены повторением святых имен, что даже забывают поесть. Мы на это не способны, ведь правда, забыть поесть? Мы можем забыть повторять святое имя. Но есть мы не забудем. В  этом разница между нами. Госвами во Вриндаване забывали поесть, иногда даже поспать. Кто из нас может забыть поспать? Никто. Потому что функции нашего организма, разума, связаны со сном. Если мы не выспимся, мы не сможем святые имена повторять сосредоточенно.

Кришна говорит в «Гите», что йоги и бхакти-йоги учатся, как не слишком мало спать и не слишком много спать, не быть гипердеятельным и не слишком сонным. Йога учит нас тому, как привести эти вещи в равновесие посредством садханы, следуя правилам и предписаниям. Это помогает нам успокоить ум и чувства. И конечно, бхакти-йог учится тому, как сосредоточить ум на Кришне.

В конечном счёте йога  означает сосредоточить ум на Кришне. Если ум сосредоточен на Кришне, то всё остальное нам даётся очень легко. Всё очень просто. Ведь Кришна - Йогешвара, величайший мистик, величайший йог. Он одновременно и очень маленький, и самый большой. Он пребывает в сердце каждого, и вместе с этем пронизывает всё космическое проявление, и одновременно Он вне всего этого - находится в своей вечной обители на Вайкунтхе в духовном мире.

Материальный мир называется кунтха - исполненный страданий. Духовный  мир  называют Вайкунтха -  там, где нет страданий, там всё вечно, исполнено знания и блаженства, то есть знание, и осознание - всё наполнено блаженством. В материальном мире осознание сводится в минимум из-за влияния времени. Кришна говорит: «Я  - время».  Времени  боятся все. Все находятся в страхе перед временем, потому что с каждым восходом и закатом наше время укорачивается. То есть живое существо, которое вечно,
_
нитьо нитьянам четанаш четананам эко бахунам йо видадхати каман_

Живые существа являются частицей Кришны, поэтому они вечны. Кришна вечное существо, а они его частицы. Мы тоже вечны, однако, поскольку мы принимаем материальное тело, время и его перемены вводят нас в заблуждение и наше осознание себя очень незначительно. Его ограничивает наше отождествление со своим телом и  то, что с ним связано. Однако вечные спутники Кришны осознают очень многое. Кришна - это высшее осознание. ведахам саматитани.  Он знает всё: прошлое, настоящее и будущее. Ему известно не только то, что происходит в материальном и духовном мире, но и то, что происходит в сердцах всех. Хотя Он равно относится ко всем: как к демонам, так и к полубогам. Никого Он не считает ни своим другом, ни врагом, и также не относится ни к кому враждебно.

В своей форме бхакта-ватсалья Кришна очень любит преданных, поэтому тщательно заботится о них. Конечно, преданный не всегда молится: «Позаботься обо мне, устрой для меня одно, другое». Преданный  не хочет Кришну занимать в служении себе. Наоборот, его заботит то, что нужно Кришне: как бы он сам послужил Кришне. У Кришны, конечно, и так всё есть, но преданный не будет думать, что раз у Него всё есть, пусть обо мне позаботится. Это происходит само собой, и преданный это понимает. Он думает: как позаботиться о Кришне, как Ему служить, как доставить радость чувствам Кришны.

Кришну называют Ришикеш - Он управляет всеми чувствами, нас называют ришикена - мы те, кем чувства управляют, а не мы ими управляем. Потому что, как правило, не мы управляем чувствами, а чувства - нами. Мы служим своим чувствам и действует под диктовку чувств и ума. А Кришна управляет чувствами, Он - господин чувств. А преданный, который занимается служением Кришне, тоже способен управлять чувствами. Кришна отвечает взаимностью на то, как человек ему предаётся, и помогает преданному контролировать чувства и даёт ему всё, что тому необходимо. тешам нитйабхийуктанам йога-кшемам вахамй ахам.  Кришна заботится о том преданном, который служит Ему с любовью и самоотдачей, и выполняет все его потребности. Так что преданные, которые служат Кришне, тоже исполнены блаженства, потому что Кришна - источник ананды, блаженства. К такому преданному приходит удача, ведь он связан с высшей удачей. Он даже уже не умрёт: оставив это тело, он вернётся к Кришне. Оставив этот мир, где материальная энергия проявляется и исчезает. И такой преданный уже не вернётся в этот исполненный страданий мир, где повторяются рождения и смерти. Преданный уже не вернётся в этот мир. Кришна - Мукунда, Он может положить конец этому опасному кругу рождения и смерти и сделать так, что мы навсегда останемся вместе с ним.

Перед нами история из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» о великих Пандавах. «Бхагаватам» начинается с того, как мудрецы Наимишараньи задают вопросы Суте Госвами. Они не спрашивали его, как в жизни получше устроиться, как ту или иную проблему решить. Они о себе не думали. Их заботило благо других. Поэтому они собирались устроить _ягью_, огненное жертвоприношение, которое длилось тысячу лет, которое бы позволило весь мир сделать благоприятным. С этой целью мудрецы собрались в лесу Наимишаранья, на севере Индии, наиимиша. Его считают центром всей вселенной. Создавая вселенную, Брахма сделал центр этой вселенной   в лесу Наимишаранья. И всё, что ни совершается в этом месте, несёт благо всей вселенной. Поэтому туда отправились мудрецы во главе с Шаунакой Риши.

Это было под конец Двапара-юги, когда повсюду устраивали _ягьи_ и поклонение божествам - это был процесс для того века. И когда они попытались начать _ягью_, был только дым. И этот дым заполонил всё.

Во время ягьи не должно дыма выходить. В  основном должен быть огонь. Из этого знака они поняли, что если что-то неправильно происходит во время ягьи, потому что так много дыма. Из этого они сделали вывод, что произошла смена эпох - сейчас нужен другой метод. Но они не знали, что этоза процесс для смены эпох. И тогда там появился один чудесный преданный, Сута Госвами, сын Ромахаршаны Суты. Ромахаршан Сута был известным учёным, учеником Шрилы Вьясадевы. Вьясадева передал ему знание из Пуран, Итихас.

Пураны -  это древние источники, так же как и Итихасы - древние рассказы. Их считают пятой Ведой. "Махабхарата"  - часть пятой Веды, часть истории. 
Итак, они назначили Суту Госвами тем, кто будет рассказывать. Точнее, они избрали Суту Госвами для того, чтобы он рассказал им эти истории. Они подошли к нему и попросили, чтобы он по воле провидения рассказал им, как он там оказался. «Пожалуйста, просвети нас, - сказали они, - мы хотим, чтобы ты стал капитаном корабля». Если кораблём управляет квалифицированный капитан, то обязательно он пересечёт этот страшный океан Кали-юги. Потому что в этот век все хорошие качества, которые сами по себе есть у людей, они все уничтожаются.

Мудрецы переживали период, когда Двапара переходит в Кали-югу. Для них это был знак, что это время перемен, когда осень превращается в зиму, поэтому всё вокруг становится неблагоприятным. Они увидели такие признаки, как уменьшение продолжительности жизни, отсутствие стремления к духовному прогрессу, а только к материальному, отсутствие удачи и заблуждение. Из-за влияния Кали хорошие качества стали уничтожаться.

Вы знаете, когда день явления Кали? Кали явился в тот день, когда ушёл Кришна. Ночь наступает тогда, когда уходит солнце. Пока светит солнце, тьма не наступит. Так что жизнь темноты связана с солнцем, она зависит от солнца. Она не может сама по себе существовать. Она только из-за солнца существует. Так что зло, или Кали, не может существовать без Господа.
Когда Кришна присутствовал здесь, всё было благоприятно, всё было бхадрам и субхадрам, благоприятно. Стоило Кришне покинуть этот мир, сразу так много дурных знаков увидел Юдхиштхира Махарадж. 
Он обнаружил, что дурные признаки Кали надвигаются, и очень расстроился.

Когда Арджуна вернулся из Двараки и обнаружил, что Кришна ушёл, что в этом мире его теперь уже не было видно, он ушёл в Свою вечную обитель со Своими вечными спутниками, то Арджуна и все остальные Пандавы очень сильно расстроились. Арджуна воскликнул: «Мой лук Гандива, которым я столько сражался, столько воинов убил, - он тот же самый, но он не действует больше. Я всё своё могущество утратил. Господь оставил мне Своих цариц, чтобы я их защищал. Но какие-то безумные пастухи у меня их отняли, и я даже не смог их защитить. Конечно, ачарья комментирует, что эти пастухи были мальчики-пастушки, с Голоки, которые украли этих цариц, чтобы непосредственно в духовный мир их отправить. Арджуна был очень несчастным, вся его сила, теджас покинули его: «Мой друг, мой господин,  Кришна ушёл». И Пандавам уже   ничего не было интересно в этом мире. Поэтому они решили идти, чтобы отправиться в духовный мир.

Итак, возвращаясь к тому моменту, когда мудрецы обратились к Суте Госвами, принимая его как гуру, капитаном корабля, который должен  быть пересечь океан страшный океан Кали, они задали ему несколько вопросов о том, как понять дхарму и  чем следует заниматься в будущем человечеству, чем занимались  Кришна, Баларама и Их аватары. И так же они спросили, где в Кали-югу находятся духовные принципы. «Дай нам, пожалуйста, вкратце ответы на эти вопросы, - сказали они, - чтобы они были понятны и доступны каждому. Как следовать дхарме и религиозным принципам в Кали-югу».

Суте Госвами очень понравились эти вопросы. У него было много вдохновения, чтобы передать им это знание «Бхагаватам». Тот же самый «Бхагаватам», который вы слышите сейчас, был рассказан Шукадевой Госвами, когда он обучал Парикшита Махараджа.

Тема «Шримад-Бхагаватам» несёт благо каждому. Он неотличен от Кришны. 
идам бхагаватам нама пуранам брахма-саммитам уттама-шлока-чаритам чакара бхагаван риших нихшрейасайа локасйа дханйам свастй-айанам махат
«Бхагаватам» содержит в себе больше всего блага, потому что он написан Бхагаваном Шрилой Вьясадевой, Самим Бхагаваном. Эта Пурана, в которой нет никаких недостатков, поэтому она полностью чиста. Из всех восемнадцати Маха-пуран «Бхагаватам» является сутью.

Сута Госвами в ответ на вопросы мудрецов сказал: «Я расскажу вам то, что Шукадева Госвами говорил Махараджу Парикшиту. Потому что «Бхагаватам» раскрывает всё знание. Во второй главе он приводит основные стихи - там он перечислил 22 основных лила-аватары. И мудрецы тогда спросили, откуда у Шрила Вьясадева получил это знание, как это возможно. Сута Госвами рассказал, как Шрила Вьясадева составил множество ведических произведений, но оставался недоволен, и перед ним явился Нарада Муни, сын Брахмы. Нарада Муни был уполномочен распространять знание по всей вселенной. Появившись перед ним, он отругал Вьясу: «Это плохо, что ты составил так много произведений, которые вдохновляют людей на кармическую деятельность, потому что люди будут неправильно использовать это знание, в корыстных целях. Лучше расскажи истории о Кришне или связанные с Кришной. Потому что любая другая литература, помимо литературы о Кришне, является произведениями для ворон». Движимый этим вдохновением, Шрила Вьясадева составил весь «Шримад-Бхагаватам».  Он видел внутри себя в состоянии транса Кришну, материальную энергию, живые существа, которые находились под управлениям майи, материальной энергии. Но Кришну майя не затрагивала, потому что Кришна никогда не попадает под влияние материальной энергии, хотя эта энергия  исходит из Него  и не является отдельной от Него, но Самого Господа она затронуть не может: ни Его форму, ни Его качества, ни Его игры. И также она не влияет на Его преданных - они ничего не боятся, потому  что их сердце и вся их жизнь наполнено вайрагьей, или отречением. Их переполняет счастье, удача и радость. Поэтому обычно преданные не испытывают никаких беспокойств. Здесь же мы слышим историю о Пандавах, у которых было много неприятностей.

Когда Шрила Вьясадева составил «Шримад-Бхагаватам», он рассказывает эту историю о Пандавах. «Махабхарата» - это огромный труд. Изначальная Махабхарата, которая есть в материальном мире, насчитывает 180 000 стихов. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 18 000, и «Махабхарата» - по крайней мере в пять раз больше, чем «Бхагаватам». Кто из вас весь «Бхагаватам» уже прочитал? Не так много. 
Вы это за одну жизнь собираетесь сделать: хотя бы один раз прочитать? Вам ещё есть чем заняться. При этом вы так много других книг собираетесь прочитать, особенно здесь, в России, так много книг. Хотя «Шримад-Бхагаватам» - это основная книга. Я вижу, многие из вас «Шримад-Бхагаватам»  ещё не дочитали, но читаете много других книг. Почему так? Потому что другие книги  интереснее, они более психологичны? Больше разрешают материальных проблем?

 А в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» - сложные истории, философия и много вещей, которые нелегко понять. Но дело в том, что знание, которое сладко в начале, в конце приносит горькие плоды. А то, что вначале горько, потом приносит сладкие плоды. Не спите, вы невнимательно слушаете. Всё, что вначале горькое, в конце становится сладким.

Почему то, что вначале горькое, потом сладким не становится? Потому что вы не хотите предаваться Кришне. А если мы не предаёмся Кришне, то чем мы тогда занимаемся? А «Шримад-Бхагаватам» от самого первого стиха до самого конца заставляет нас предаваться Кришне. Но никому это не нравится. За редким исключением. Поэтому «Шримад-Бхагаватам» называется литературой для парамахамс. Лишь парамахамсы могут погрузить свой ум в нектар шримаб-бхагаватам-катхи. А нам что остаётся? Мы же не парамахамсы. Мы можем читать «Махабхарату». Там много интересных  историй, увлекательных: война и мир, мир и война, всякие семейные  конфликты разрешаются и всякие психологические проблемы разрешаются. Очень много интересного рассказывается в «Махабхарате». И вообще, «Махабхарата» написана для людей Кали-юги, таких как мы: стри, шудр, двиджа-бандху. Для этих категорий людей предназначена «Махабхарата». То есть для всех, кто живёт в Кали-югу: женщин, шудр и членов семей брахманов, которые утратили квалификацию. Для таких людей написана «Махабхарата». Но тем не менее нам придётся предаваться. Потому что посреди «Махабхараты», кульминации самой войны начинаются слова: дхритараштра увача
дхарма-кшетре куру-кшетре... - «Дхритараштра спросил: О Санджая, что стали делать мои сыновья и сыновья Панду, когда, горя желанием вступить в бой, собрались в месте паломничества, на поле Курукшетра?»
Ему было интересно, и он спросил об этом своего секретаря Санджаю. Санджая ответил ему, что на этом поле находился Кришна, который проповедовал Арджуне, у которого была неразрешимая задача: быть или не быть.  Бороться или не бороться. Такая проблема была у Арджуны. Его терзали огромные сомнения, огромный вопросительный знак, и он выдвигал самые разные вопросы, и они ему казались очень мудрыми, исполненными самого глубокого смысла. Но Бхагаван ему отвечал: «Ты дурак, ведь ты скорбишь о том, что преходяще. А мудрецы не скорбят ни о живых, ни о мёртвых. Хотя ты сейчас говоришь очень разумные слова. Но твоё поведение совершенно не подобает ариям и кшатриям, таким как ты». Бхагаван его отругал.

И вот наконец Дхритараштра улсышал о том, что Ардхуна подошёл со сложенными ладонями и сказал: «Теперь я всё понял, я тебе предаюсь, прими меня своим учеником, пожалуйста!» Глаза Дхритараштры округлились от удивления, хотя он был слеп: «Он что, будет сражаться? Он готов принять наставления Бхагавана Шри Кришны? Кришна принял сторону Арджуны, потому что Арджуна Его выбрал и предался Ему, а мои сыновья и их помощники не предались Ему. И из-за этого им не повезёт».

Итак, была рассказана вся «Бхагавад-гита». Было дано так много наставлений - 1 699 стихов в «Бхагавад-гите», 18 глав.  «Махабхарата» - это книга историй, интересных рассказов, но в неё вкраплена «Бхагавад-гита» - источник знаний и философии. Таким образом, люди, для которых написана «Махабхарата», получили трансцендентное знание из неё. В результате этого если они узнают, как предаться Кришне, они поймёт, что «Шримад-Бхагаватам» - тоже очень вкусный. Но его нужно услышать от преданного бхагавата. В его нектар невозможно погрузиться без комментариев и ежедневных лекций преданных и общества преданных.

_нашта-прайешв абхадрешу нитйам бхагавата-севайа 
бхагаватй уттама-шлоке бхактир бхавати наиштхики_

Регулярно слушая «Бхагаватам» в обществе преданных, человек придёт к тому, что всё, что неблагоприятно, уйдёт из его жизни. И тогда любовное преданное служение уже становится необратимым. Однако в стихе говорится:  нитйам бхагавата-севайа, - необходимо с решимостью служить бхагавате. Есть две категории бхагаваты: личность-бхагавата и книга-бхагавата. Личность-бхагавата  - это преданный, а книга-бхагавата - это трансцендентная литература. Так что если вы хотите узнать о том, кто такой Кришна, нужно в обществе преданных изучать «Бхагаватам» и служить «Бхагаватам». Слушать «Бхагаватам» - это тоже служение.

Как служить «Бхагаватам»? Это книга. Нужно его слушать. Это и есть служение. Обсуждать его - это тоже служение. И также поклоняться ему, совершать арати. В некоторых храмах проводят пуджи «Бхагаватам». Ставят его на золотой алтарь, симхасану. Божествам мы всегда служим очень тщательно, но у нас не всегда есть место для «Бхагаватам». Иногда даже на пол книгу кладут.  «Бхагаватам» нельзя класть на пол. Он всегда должен находиться на возвышении. Ему можно поклоняться на алтаре и также распространять. Давать «Бхагаватам» другим. Прабхупада пришёл, чтобы дать нам «Бхагаватам». Также он дал нам знание «Бхагаватам», он вдохновлял нас изучать «Бхагаватам» и распространять его. Он говорил, что этим служением мы и себе помогаем, и также делаем огромную услугу для всего человечества.

«Бхагаватам» - это литература для лебедей, а не для ворон. Лебедь любит пить молоко, а вороны предпочитают мусор. Так что если ум наш станет подобным лебедю, то для нас станет привлекательна литература, предназначенная для лебедей, которые предпочитают плавать в чистой воде в окружении лотосов, в прекрасном окружении преданных и всегда погружаться в нектарную воду бхагават-катхи и разбрызгивать эту сладкую воду. Тогда этот лебедь будет очень счастлив. И ум наш должен быть похож на этого лебедя, а не на ворону. Вообще-то, это, конечно, чудо: если из вороны лебедя сделать. Как же это сделать?

Вы знаете эту историю, она про одного беднягу, который попал в Варанаси, в Бенарес и посетил храм Шивы. В Бенаресе находится известный храм Шивы - Вишванатх. Он пришёл к Господу Шиве. Господь Шива известен как Ашутоша, он исполняет все желания и все потребности. Поэтому к Шиве обращаются за помощью и бедняки, и материалистичные люди, и вообще все. Преданный Шивы обратился к нему за помощью: «Помоги мне, пожалуйста, дай денег, дай богатства». Шива ответил: «Иди к Санатане Госвами, он живёт во Вриндаване. Это тоже недалеко от храма Шивы, на стороне Говардхана. Там тоже есть храм, я там тоже как Шива живу. На берегу Манаси-Ганги. Отправляйся туда, там _бхаджан-кутир_ Санатаны Госвами. Он - замечательный _садху_, даст тебе замечательные благословения».
Бедняк тотчас же отправился во Вриндаван, нашел кутир Санатаны Госвами, поклонился ему и произнёс: «Я слышал о тебе, ты великий _садху_, у тебя есть большое богатство. Мне Шива об этом сказал».
Санатана Госвами ответил: «Да, есть у меня одна вещица, когда я шёл по берегу Ямуны, то увидел камень _чинтамани_, философский камень, который превращает ржавое железо в золото». 
Бедняку стало очень интересно: «А мне его можешь дать?»
«Да, - ответил Санатана Госвами, - посмотри там, в куче мусора». Бедняк кинулся туда и нашёл драгоценный камень _чинтамани_. «Теперь стану таким богатым, всю вселенную завоюю, - обрадовался бедняк. - Буду богаче Брахмы и Индры и всех небожителей». Он был очень взволнован. 
«Можешь взять его себе», - сказал Санатана Госвами, увидев, как тот обрадовался.
Бедняк поблагодарил его, поклонился и ушёл. И вдруг какие-то химические процессы стали происходить в его уме. «Этот камень - самое ценное, что есть в этом мире, но почему же этот нищий санньяси держит его в куче мусора? У него даже на одежду нет денег и на еду. Живёт в скромной хижине из глины. Что это значит? Скорее всего, у него есть что-то ещё более ценное. Он меня обманул!». И бедняк решил вернуться.
 Снова он пришёл   к _кутиру_ Санатаны Госвами и спросил: «Я вернулся, чтобы узнать, почему ты этот камень хранил на помойке? Наверное, у тебя есть что-то более ценное?»  Санатана Госвами ответил: «Да, есть у меня кое-что более ценное». «Что же?» - спросил бедняк. «Я тебе отвечу, но прежде ты должен сделать то, что я тебе скажу. Иди, пожалуйста, камень _чинтамани_ выброси в Ямуну, где он и был изначально».
Бедняк всё так и сделал, ещё и омовение в Ямуне принял, очистился. И тогда Санатана Госвами его посвятил в святое имя. Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Санатана Госвами инициировал его. И так сердце вороны изменилось. Он уже не был ни к чему привязан в материальном мире, даже к камню чинтамани.

Дивья-Вриндаван - там повсюду камни _чинтамани_, но преданных, которые там живут, не интересуют эти камни - их интересует только Кришна. Они полностью заняты преданным служением и полностью погружены в Кришну. Они всегда делают всё правильно, то есть у них лучше всего жизнь. Они хлопают в ладоши и поют: Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Сердце  этих преданных очищается и продолжает очищаться, потому что, как описано в «Нектаре преданности», хлопая в ладоши при повторении святых имён, мы заставляем ворон слетать с трёх ветвей нашего ума и улетать. Они уже не могут там оставаться.

В «Хари-бхакти-виласе» говорится, что инициация напоминает соприкосновение с философским камнем. Хотя это не тот философский камень, который тот бедняк выбросил в Ямуну. Это _харинама-чинтамани_, философский камень святого имени. Если вы получаете инициацию, получаете в подарок святое имя, тогда сердце очищается и превращается в расплавленное золото. Это напоминает процесс, когда железо соприкасается с огнём, само приобретает качества огня. Огонь превращает сталь в расплавленное железо. Наше сердце, закованное в сталь, соприкасаясь со святим именем, заставляет эту сталь расплавляться, и превращается в расплавленное золото. Нечистое сознание - словно слиток разных металлов и золота. Если вы хотите получить чистое золото, придётся его сначала расплавить и очистить от разных примесей. Поэтому этот металл нужно расплавлять до тех пор, пока остальные металлы не уйдут и не останется чистое золото. И тогда, когда сердце станет как расплавленное золото, тогда повторение, преданное служение и слушание «Бхагаватам» станет приятным, этот вкус приносит большое наслаждение.

Поэтому мудрецы Наимишараньи говорили: «Дорогой Сута Госвами, пожалуйста, не прекращай рассказывать эту _кришна-катху_».
_вайам ту на витрпйама уттама-шлока-викраме йач-чхрнватам раса-джнанам сваду сваду паде паде_
Мы никогда не устанем это слушать. Обсуждая материальные разговоры, мы после какого-то времени устаём. Для преданного, который наслаждается _кришна-катхой_, все эти материальные темы совершенно невкусны. Ведь тот, кто наслаждается высшим вкусом _кришна-катхи_, никогда не почувствует вкус к низшему, то есть к материальным разговорам, _грамья-катхе._ «Шримад-Бхагаватам» наполнен _кришна-катхой_.
_шринватам сва-катхах кришнах пунйа-шравана-киртанах хридй антах-стхо хй абхадрани видхуноти сухрит сатам_. Регулярное слушание _кришна-катхи_, трансцендентного звука, очищает. И при этом Господь, который в нашем сердце, _сухрит_, друг, помогает изнутри очистить сердце.

Итак, мы слышали историю о том, как _брахмастра_ настигла Пандавов, как им было страшно, даже две _брахмастры_ были направлены на Пандавов. Я уже об этом в прошлый раз рассказывал. Эти _брахмастры_ против Пандавов выпустил Ашваттхама, потому что боялся, что Кришна его накажет. Он это сделал, чтобы спасти свою жизнь. Однако Арджуна предотвратил действие этих _брахмастр_ собственной _брахмастрой_. И Ашваттхаму потом наказали. С его волос срезали драгоценный камень, который был знаком полученного благословения: когда этот камень был на его голове, тот был непобедим. Поэтому камень срезали, но не убили, потому что он был сыном брахмана. И прогнали его из лагеря. Однако затем он снова выпустил _брахмастру_, он выпустил пять огненных стрел, которые были направлены против Пандавов.

А ещё одна _брахмастра_ попала в чрево Уттары, которая тогда была беременна. Она была женой Абхиманью. Уттара испугалась и стала просить  Кришну  защитить её. Потому что преданный всегда ищет прибежища и защиты у Кришны. _ракшишйатити вишвасо_ - это один из признаков предания: преданный всегда ищет защиты и прибежища у Кришны. Уттара стала искать прибежище у Кришны, она молила спасти её жизнь. В следующем стихе она говорит: «Если Ты решил убить меня, то можешь убить меня, но защити ребёнка, который у меня внутри. Ведь преданный не молится о своей защите. Если Кришна кого-то хочет защитить, его никто не сможешь обидеть.  Если Кришна кого-то хочет убить, и если этому человеку суждено умереть, то никто его не сможет защитить. Уттара была полностью преданна Кришне, и Кришна увидел страх и тревогу матери за своё дитя. И тогда Он вошёл в её чрево. Хотя он и так находится внутри как Сверхдуша, но он окружил ребёнка внутри, Он ещё вошёл в образе Кришны, с булавой в руках.

Об этом написано дальше, в 12-й главе, о том, как Парикшит Маахарадж в утробе своей матери мог видеть Господа. Он видел Его тело голубого цвета и атрибуты в четырёх Его руках, в сияющих одеждах и в украшениях. С красными от гнева глазами, потому что Господь сердился на Ашваттхаму. И от злости он вращал Свою булаву, как комету. И таким образом он спас уже начинающий загораться плод, Махараджа Парикшита, так что он спас будущего царя и восстановил его тело и подарил ему _даршан_. Ребёнку стало интересно: кто же это. Он спросил: «Кто Ты?». Его ум был полностью привлечен той личностью, что он увидел. Ведь эта личность, как вор, проникла в тело его матери. Что сделал этот вор? Он украл ум Махараджа Парикшита, потому что Он - Хари. И с того момента ребёнка стали называть Парикшитом - тот, кто сильно привлечен Господом, ещё до своего рождения. Господь затем скрылся из виду, а ребёнок вскоре появился на свет и изо всех сил стал искать Кришну.

И одновременно с этим Кришна защитил и пятерых Пандавов. Хотя у них у самих было оружие в руках. Но на этот раз Кришна решил защитить их лично и послал сюда свою _сударшана-чакру_, которая уничтожила все пять _брахмастр_, направленных на Пандавов. Он сделал это, чтобы защитить Своих преданных. Хотя Кришна дал обещание, что не будет сражаться в этой войне. Всё же семь раз он нарушал это обещание, чтобы защитить Своих преданных. Ведь Кришна даёт ещё одно обещание: «Мой преданный никогда не погибнет. Прежде всего Я преданного буду защищать». Выполнить это обещание для Него было важнее, чем обещание не сражаться, потому что первое обещание он даёт преданному.

Кришна очень милостив, хотя иногда похоже, что Он ведёт себя по-другому. Например, иногда кажется: как можно Кунти кого-то назвать? «_Кунти_» происходит от слова «_кунтха_» - тот, кто всегда страдает. Такой может быть смысл у этого слова. Кунти испытала очень много страданий. Ещё одного преданного во времена Господа Чайтаньи называли Дукхи дас. Родители его назвали Дукхи, то есть тот, кто всегда страдает. Родители всегда хотят подобрать имена для своих детей, чтобы они приятно для слуха звучали. Я думаю, вы бы своего ребёнка Духки не назвали. Но того мальчика назвали Дукхи.

Предыстория такова: у родителей этого мальчика все дети умирали, и когда родился этот мальчик, его назвали Духки. Они решили, что если назвать его таким именем, то неудача обойдёт его стороной. Позже он, конечно, инициацию получил. Духовный учитель дал ему другое имя - Дукхи-Кришна дас. А потом этот Двукхи-Кришна дас получил во Вриндаване инициацию у Самой Радхарани. Его стали звать Шьямананда прабху.  Когда его гуру узнал о том, что его ученик поменял имя, он очень сильно рассердился, потому что подумал, что его _шикша-гуру_ Джива Госвами поменял ему имя. И он устроил целое расследование, собрал комиссию, чтобы выяснить, что же произошло, начиная с Амбика-Калны. В эту комиссию входили очень возвышенные преданные, великие мудрецы. Они бросили вызов Дживе Госвами: «Зачем ты дал ему другое имя и другую _тилаку_ поставил?» Джива Госвами ответил: «Извините, пожалуйста, я к этому никакого отношения не имею. Он стал таким после того как наводил порядок в _кундже_. И когда он подметал там, нашёл ножной браслет, который потеряла Радхарани. А когда он его подобрал, к нему пришли Лалита и Вишакха: «Отдай нам браслет, наша Ютхешвари потеряла его». Но Шьямананда ответил, что отдаст его только хозяйке. Тогда его привели к Радхарани. Радхарани была очень довольна и поставила ему на лоб эту _тилаку_ своим браслетом, и тилака всё время сияла. И тело его полностью поменялось и стало духовным. И его стали звать Шьямананда. Джива Госвами рассказал им эту историю и предложил проверить, сказав, что _тилака_ эта не смывается. Кто-то попытался эту _тилаку_ стереть, смывали водой, но _тилака_ не стиралась. Они вернулись в Амбика-Калну и рассказали всем правду. 

Конечно, гуру расстроился, ведь сам он был в _сакхья-бхаве_, а ученик его теперь был в _мадхурья-бхаве_. То есть на его ум какой-то другой гуру повлиял. Но когда он узнал правду, то очень обрадовался и понял, что это была особая милость, которую Радхарани пролила на его ученика. И хотя он очень сильно ругал своего ученика и даже хотел от него отказаться, его ученик никогда не переставал верить в своего гуру. Он сохранил свою веру и преданность ему, потому что понимал, что всё, что бы ни происходило, возможно только по милости Гуру Махараджа. Даже когда это произошло при участии Радхарани, он понимал, что всё это только по милости гуру. У него была замечательная _гуру-ништх_а, вера в гуру. Даже несмотря на то, что гуру с ним очень жёстко обошёлся, он хотел его побить, ругал его и даже проклинал, чтобы тот отправился в ад, всё равно ученик принял это как милость, он сказал, что гуру может его ругать как хочет, но он всё равно останется его учеником. Вот замечательная история о том, как ребёнка назвали Дукхи дас, потом он стал Кришна дасом, а в конце концов - Радха даси - вечным слугой Шримати Радхарани в Её вечных играх. Так он получил имя Шьямананда прабху. Это доказательство того, как неблагоприятное имя может стать благоприятным. И неблагоприятное рождение может стать благоприятным.

В Кали-югу все обречены на неудачу - таков признак и свойство Кали-юги. Однако при этом мы имеем все благословения. Потому что в Кали-югу, в отличие от всех прошлых эпох, нам с лёгкостью даётся духовный путь, путь _санкиртаны_, который не даётся ни в один другой век.

То же самое касается и имени Кунти. С одной стороны, оно считается неблагоприятным. Однажды во Вриндаване преданные у меня спросили: «Зачем Вы моей дочке дали имя Кунти?» Я даже не помню, сколько лет назад я дал это имя, сейчас она уже выросла. «Мне все мои друзья говорят, что Кунти - это неблагоприятное имя». Я спросил почему. «Потому что ей придётся много страдать и мне придётся страдать». И я тогда спросил: «А если я дам ей другое имя, более благоприятное, её страдания прекратятся?» Тогда она поняла, что нет, конечно. Я ещё добавил, что имя Кунти - одно из величайших имён.  В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» целая глава посвящена Кунти и её молитвам. У Кунти очень много чувств, исполненных преданности Господу, она выдающаяся личность. Вообще, в «Махабхарате» перечислено лишь пять женщин, вошедших в историю. И Кунти - самая знаменитая из них.

А какие ещё  перечислены? Драупади, Гандхари, Тапасвини, Кунти, Савитри и Мандодари - жена Раваны. Она духовная сестре Сатьяраджа, который написал книгу о пяти великих женщинах-вайшнави. Кунти-деви - величайшая вайшнави, хотя ей приходилось проходить через величайшие трудности вместе со своими сыновьями.

И после того как Кришна уже захотел уйти по завершении своей миссии в Двараку, Юдхиштхира Махарадж стал править государством, он совершил жертвоприношение _ашвамедха_, когда уже были совершены похоронные ритуалы по погибшим воинам, царством стал править Юдхиштхира, и Кришна знал, что царство в руках Пандавов. «Все они - мои преданные, поэтому всё здесь будет хорошо», - и Он захотел уехать в Двараку после этого, потому что Он знал, что там будут проблемы. Но Кунти-деви и её сыновья подошли к Нему и попросили Его ещё ненадолго остаться. И под влиянием молитв Юдхиштхиры Махараджа, его матери Кунти и других братьев Кришна решил ещё на несколько месяцев остаться в Индрапрастхе. Это замечательные молитвы, которые произнесла Кунти-деви. Эти её знаменитые слова, когда она сказала: «Пусть эти беды повторяются вновь и вновь, чтобы мы могли вновь и вновь видеть Тебя, ибо видеть Тебя - значит не видеть больше круговорота рождения и смерти». «Сейчас ты уходишь от нас, мы правим всем миром, нам принадлежит все богатства и все ресурсы, но Тебя у нас больше нет, ведь Ты уезжаешь. Поэтому пусть лучше страдания вернутся, лишь бы Ты не покидал нас. Останься с нами. Ведь когда Кришна рядом, то страдания становятся радостью. Если же Кришны нет, то и счастье превращается в страдание». 

Такова история Пандавов. Он рассказана в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» с самого начала. В «Бхагаватам» постоянно приводятся такие истории. И каждая из них сопровождается замечательным осознанием и смыслом.  У Пандавов можно научиться тому, как можно всегда принимать прибежище у Кришны, тому, как Кришна всегда помогает и даёт всё необходимое.

Бхактивинода Тхакур в книге «Шаранагати», в четвёртой книге песен, говорит, что нужно верить в то, что Кришна всегда защитит. Песня вторая: «Кто сможет защитить того, кого Ты пожелаешь убить? Все три мира послушны Твоей воле. Полубоги, возглавляемые Брахмой, - твои  бесчисленные слуги, стоящие в готовности исполнить Твое приказание. По Твоей воле планеты будут оказывать свое благоприятное или неблагоприятное влияние. Болезнь, горе, смерть и страх приходят по Твоей воле. Твои приказания всесильны. В страхе перед Тобой ветер дует, а Солнце, Луна и все остальные выполняют свои предписанные обязанности. Ты Верховный Господь, Верховный Дух, стоящий превыше всего. Твоя обитель - в сердце любящего Тебя преданного. Ты вечно чист. Все Твои желания исполняются. Тебя зовут Бхакта-ватсала, ибо Ты очень внимателен к ваишнавам. Ты вечный Господь Своих любящих преданных. Кто сможет убить того, кого Ты пожелаешь защитить.  Ты - закон всех законов. О Господь, Твой вечный слуга Бхактивинода склонился к Твоим лотосным стопам. О повелитель, он лелеет в себе веру в то, что Ты несомненно защитишь его ото всех опасностей». Харе Кришна!

У нас 10 минут на вопросы.
*Вопрос*: плохо слышно.

*Ответ*: Вы будете поклоняться только если это что-то даёт? 
*Преданный поясняет*: Может быть, не материальное, но духовное.
*Ответ*: Санатана Госвами в своей книге «Кришна-лила-става» (книга молитв) говорит о славе «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Там есть молитва, обращённая к «Шримад-Бхагаватам», где он говорит о «Бхагаватам»: «Ты - мой господин, друг, возлюбленный - ты для меня всё. Ты - Кришна в форме книги. Ты можешь исполнять все желания. И в конце концов ты даёшь чистую любовь к Кришне». Всю молитву я наизусть не могу произнести, но я знаю пять _шлок_ молитв к «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Также он говорит: «Ты - Сам Кришна, который пришёл в форме «Бхагаватам», чтобы появиться среди людей, чтобы давать им _кришна-прему_ и своё общение». Поэтому если вы прикасаетесь к «Шримад-Бхагаватам», читаете его, поклоняетесь ему, то ваша жизнь обретёт совершенство. Ведь Кришне тоже поклоняются, Ему можно поклоняться в форме книги. 

У Шрилы Прабхупады как-то спросили, можно ли божества в автобусе _санкиртаны_ поставить? Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что в этом нет необходимости, потому что есть книги, это и есть Божества. Можно поклоняться «Бхагаватам». Поэтому я ещё раз говорю, что никогда нельзя класть «Бхагаватам» на пол. Ему нужно поклоняться и держать его в чистом месте.

На уровне, где стоит фотография _гуру-парампары_ можно поставить «Бхагаватам». Например, я видел в одном храме в Италии так стоит «Шримад-Бхагаватам». «Бхагаватам» можно предлагать все те же предметы, которые предлагаются Божествам во время _пуджи_. Я думаю, что это очень хорошее проявление чувств по отношению к «Бхагаватам», ведь мы и распространяет «Бхагаватам»  и читаем его каждый день. Почему бы не поклоняться ему на алтаре? Не только во время марафона. Всем нужно смотреть на «Бхагаватам», чтобы не забывать о том, что его нужно распространять. Нужно всегда на алтаре хранить «Бхагаватам» и книги Прабхупады, может быть, не все. Но по крайней мере «Гиту», «Бхагаватам», «Чайтанья-чаритамриту» и «Нектар преданности» - эти четыре книги должны присутствовать на алтаре. Даже если один том «Бхагаватам»  - этого уже будет достаточно, если алтарь не очень большой. В Италии целый комплект «Бхагаватам» стоит на алтаре.

Конечно, самый первостепенный способ поклоняться книге - это поклоняться ей своим разумом. Ведь если только ритуалы поклонения выполнять и забывать при этом читать, то что толку от этого. Оно должно одновременно происходить.

Так же как и во время пуджи Божествам, когда вы считаете, сколько уже кружков сделали Божествам (показывает, как предлагают благовония). И чтоб потом забыть, кому поклоняетесь. Нужно также быть погружённым в поклонение этим чудесным формам: Гаура-Нитай, Джаганнатхе, Баладеве и Субхадре. _Пуджа_ означает пробудить наше осознание объекта, которому мы поклоняемся. Но наиболее эффективного результата в нашей практике мы достигаем не поклонением. А слушанием преданного, который уже достиг уровня самосознания. Однако такое слушание должно быть каждый день. И слушать более важно, чем читать. Потому что в процессе слушания наша практика более живая и более ясная. Слушание лучше, чем книга. Сама по себе книга без того, кто её рассказывает, не имеет столько значения, она безжизненна. Книга приобретает жизнь через преданного, даже если вы читаете комментарии Прабхупады - этого недостаточно. Нужно слушать вживую лекции преданных. Ведь многие из вас не знают Прабхупаду, у вас не было контакта с ним. И, может быть, вы не всегда понимаете, что он на самом деле хотел сказать. Поэтому очень важно слушать. Прабхупада говорил, что в будущем его ученики должны давать комментарии на его комментарии. А это и есть лекции по «Бхагаватам», когда мы обсуждаем стихи, комментарии, когда мы говорим о том, что говорили _ачарьи_. И так «Бхагаватам» оживёт. В ином случае вы просто будете засыпать за чтением. На лекции же мы не заснём. Но даже если и заснём, нас кто-нибудь разбудит. И в какой-то момент во время лекции мы будем очень бдительными и даже счастливыми станем.

*Вопрос*: В русском языке слово «служить» можно трактовать с разных точек зрения. С одной стороны, служить - это с любовью жить, получать удовлетворение от того, что кому-то служишь. Ты сам получаешь удовлетворение, когда что-то делаешь для объекта своей любви. А с другой стороны, это некая обструкция собственного эгоизма, когда говорят, что служить кому-то - делать то, что не хочется тебе. Некое насилие. Поначалу, когда я слышал «служить», мне было неприятно, были какие-то зажимы. Когда мне трактовали «с любовью жить», сразу стало проще и интереснее. Ну так вот, Кришна в «Бхагавад-гите» говорит: «Что бы ты ни делал, выполняй это как служение Мне». И в комментарии написано, что всё надо делать как подношение Богу. А у меня, например, не получается, потому что всё равно получается, что ты делаешь это для себя. Работаешь для себя, для своей семьи. Вот как тут быть?  В этой плоскости наступает некое противоречие. Может быть, Вы на основании своего опыта поделитесь своим мнением по этому вопросу.

*Ответ*: Господь находится в сердце. Если вы хотите удовлетворить собственные интересы, вы должны удовлетворить интересы Бога, потому что Бог в сердце. Почему каждый себя больше любит? Потому что у каждого душа. Почему каждый больше любит свою душу? Потому что внутри неё - Сверхдуша. Поэтому тот, кто любит себя,  на самом деле любит Сверхдушу, но об этом не знает. Любит только своё тело. Но что в этом теле вы любите больше всего? Особенно когда оно стареет и становится бесполезным. Если же вы не любите свою душу и особенно Сверхдушу, то тогда ваша жизнь не имеет смысла. Служить Кришне нужно именно в своих интересах. То есть служить Кришне - это обеспечивать исполнение наших интересов. Вначале, может быть, у вас нет любви, вы это понимаете только разумом. Или вы служите из-за того, что вы боитесь или нуждаетесь в чём-то. Это как раз из тех четырех категорий благочестивых  людей, которые обращаются к Кришне, которые упоминаются в «Бхагавад-гите», в четвёртой главе. Артха, джигьясу.

Вначале кто совершенно чистый? У всех есть поначалу корысть, когда человек обращается к Богу, потому что нуждается, потому что боится, потому что ему интересно. Но в «Бхагаватам» говорится: неважно, каким путём, главное, чтобы вы обратились к Кришне.
_акамах сарва-камо ва мокша-кама удара-дхих тиврена бхакти-йогена йаджета пурушам парам_
Неважно, по какой причине: мучат ли вас материальные желания или желание освобождения - самое главное - прийти к Кришне. И тогда Кришна ваше желание исполнит. Если же обращаться к Кришне с одним и тем желанием каждый раз, Кришна скажет: «Зачем этому дурачку яд давать, когда Я могу дать ему нектар. Поэтому нужно у него всё забрать, чтобы заставить его страдать, чтобы он оценил нектар». Если вы по любой из этих причин обращаетесь к Кришне, вы никогда не проиграете. И потом, если уже будете стабильно следовать процессу и очистите посредством _садхана-бхакти. Садхана-бхакти_ основана не на любви, её суть - _вайдхи-марг_. В этом процессе вы будете учиться управлять чувствами ,это успокоит ваш ум, и в конце концов у вас появится вкус. 

Сначала вы учитесь правилам и предписаниям и управлять собой под руководством духовного учителя. И тогда та дремлющая любовь к Кришне, которая у вас уже есть, она проявится, только если вы будете следовать наставлениям духовного учителя. Тогда вы научитесь любить. Ведь любовь - это не так просто и дешево: «я тебя люблю». В материальном мире все говорят о любви, но никто не имеет понятия, что такое любовь. Всё это не любовь, а вожделение, потому что мы всё это делаем для себя. Настоящая любовь бескорыстна. Она уже есть, но не проявлена, потому что покрыта иллюзией. Следуя же правилам и предписаниям под руководством духовного учителя и _шастр_, писаний, и _садху_, самореализованным преданным и предыдущим _ачарьям_,  если вы будете следовать этим наставникам, то постепенно они приведут вас к этой сокровищнице любви. 

 Нам пора проводить _киртан_. В следующий раз, когда я приеду, зададите следующий вопрос. Или завтра в другом храме. 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Danil

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Расписание Е.М. Рохинисуты Прабху в июле-августе:

18.07 Цюрих – Москва, рейс СУ-2391, прилет в 18:50 в Шереметьево F
20.07 Москва – Баку, рейс СУ-1850, прилет в 15:25
20 – 22.07 Вьяса-пуджа в Баку
23.07 Баку – Москва, рейс СУ-1851, прилет в 18:15 в Шереметьево Е
24.07 Москва – Пермь, рейс СУ-1202, прилет в 20:05
25 – 26.07 Программы в Перми
27.07 Пермь – Екатеринбург
27-28.07 Программы в Екатеринбурге
29.07 Екатеринбург – Тюмень
30 – 31.07 Программы в Тюмени
01.08 Тюмень – Москва, рейс СУ-1501, прилет в 16:15 в Шереметьево Д
02.08 Празднование дня явления Баларамы в Москве
03.08 Москва – Санкт-Петербург, рейс СУ-24, прилет в 19:10
04 – 05.08 Программы в Санкт-Петербурге
06.08 Санкт-Петербург – Москва, рейс СУ-13, прилет в 14:10 в Шереметьево Д
08.08 Москва – Дели, рейс СУ-232, вылет в 19:25 из Шереметьево F

В.с. Радхика-прасад даси

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В связи с празднованием 60-летия нашего дорогого духовного учителя, Шри Рохинисуты Прабху, у нас есть удивительная возможность открыть свое сердце и прославить духовного учителя.

*Просьба присылать ваши подношения на английском языке до 1 июля для включения в книгу Вьяса-пуджи.*

К сожалению, у меня не будет в этом году возможности посвятить много времени переводу подношений, поэтому огромная просьба позаботиться самим о переводе подношений на английский язык. Приношу свои извинения, а также прошу откликнуться преданных, которые бы смогли помочь с переводом подношений, т. к. думаю, все равно не у всех получится прислать подношения на английском. 

В. с. Радхика-прасад даси

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 
Слава Гуру Махараджу!

Сервер-архив Е. М. Рохинисуты Прабху был обновлен в следующих категориях:

Audio/2012:
2012 Switzerland_DE&ENG
2012.06.02-06.11 Lectures (Serbia and Croatia)
2012.07.20-08.06 Lectures (Baku, Perm, Ekaterinburg, Moscow, S. Petersburg)

Video/2011:
2011.08.22-08.23_Janmastami & SP Vyasa-puja_Belgrade

Photos:
2012.07.30-07.31 Tumen
2012.08.02 Balarama-purnima_Moscow

Books:
Vyasa-puja book 2012 (подготовлена матаджи Шактьяхладини) 

Как только появятся фотографии и видео с прошедшего фестиваля Вьяса-пуджи, вы будете проинформированы.

В. с. Радхика-прасад даси

Архив расположен на сайте https://93.157.173.167:8080
После загрузки, страница высветится как выполненная с ошибкой. Далее нужно нажать внизу ссылку «Продолжить» (красный значок с крестиком), что позволит Вам успешно перейти на ftp сервер.

Доступ для входа на сайт:
Домен: ftp
Имя пользователя: rspdisciple
Пароль: rspdisciple
Интерфейс: HTML

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Подношение на Вьяса-пуджу Шрилы Прабхупады в 2012 году*

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны у Ваших лотосных стоп. Слава Вам!

Мне нелегко выразить словами свою благодарность Вам, и все же я попытаюсь.

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада, все, что у меня есть, пришло по Вашей милости. Анализируя  все, что есть в моей  жизни, я вижу, что все это связано с Вами.

читать далее...

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Скоро уход Шрилы Прабхупады
---------------------------

Текст, подготовленный Рохинисутой Прабху в 2008г. ко дню ухода Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные

примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.

Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!



Вопреки первоначальным планам приехать в тур в Россию в апреле 2013, мы сможем увидеть Гуру Махараджа еще раз в этом году.



Расписание тура в декабре-январе:



15.12               Дели – Москва, рейс СУ-233, прилет в 10:10 в Шереметьево F



16.12               Москва – Санкт-Петербург, рейс СУ-22, прилет в 18:35

17 – 23.12       3 программы в Санкт-Петербурге (22.12 субботняя программа в ДК, даты остальных программ уточняются)



25.12               Санкт-Петербург – Екатеринбург, рейс У6-365, прилет в 18:45

27.12               Программа на квартире у Джанаки Сундари дд

28.12               Программа в ДК в 18:30

29.12               Программа в ДК в 14:00



30.12                             Екатеринбург – Москва, рейс СУ-1411, прилет в 13:40 в Шереметьево Д

02.01               Нама-хатта с Гуру Махараджем для учеников

05.01               Индийская программа (в связи с возможным переездом храма место проведения уточняется)

06.01               Воскресная программа (в связи с возможным переездом храма место проведения уточняется)



10.01                             Москва – Дели, рейс в 15:25 из Шереметьево F



В.с. Радхика-прасад даси

----------


## Danil

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

Согласно информации от Ачьютатмы прабху программы с Гуру Махараджем в Санкт-Петербурге будут проходить в ДК «Железнодорожников», ул. Тамбовская дом 63 (ст.м. "Ободный Канал" или "Лиговский проспект").

18 и 19 декабря время проведения программ с 16.00 до 19.00.
23 декабря с 14.00 до 18.00.

В.с. Радхика-прасад даси

----------


## Danil

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Вся слава Гуру Махараджу!

В завершении Картики в этом году Гуру Махарадж вместе с Панкачангри Прабху провели несколько парикрам, а также дома у Гуру Махараджа состоялся удивительный спектакль с актерами бриджабаси, включая «цветочную битву» в конце.

Прилагаю фотографии этих нектарных событий.

В.с. Радхика-прасад даси

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Лекция Его Милости Рохинисуты Прабху в Москве 6 января 2013 года по «Бхагавад-гите» (9.14)*

सततं कीर्तयन्तो मां यतन्तश्च दृढव्रताः ।
नमस्यन्तश्च मां भक्त्या नित्ययुक्ता उपासते ॥१४॥

_сататам киртайанто мам йатанташ ча дридха-вратах
намасйанташ ча мам бхактйа нитйа-йукта упасате_

_сататам_ - всегда; _киртайантах_ - славящие; _мам_ - Меня; _йатантах_ - прилагающие усилия; _ча_ - также; _дридха-вратах_ - обладающие решимостью; _намасйантах_ - кланяющиеся; _ча_ - также; _мам_ - Мне; _бхактйа_ - с преданностью;_ нитйа-йуктах_ - постоянно занятые; _упасате_ - поклоняются.

*Неустанно прославляя Меня, служа Мне с великой решимостью, падая ниц передо Мной, эти великие души всегда поклоняются Мне с любовью и преданностью.*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Обыкновенного человека нельзя сделать махатмой, просто повесив на него ярлык. Махатма должен обладать соответствующими качествами, которые перечислены здесь: махатма неустанно прославляет Верховного Господа Кришну, Личность Бога. У него нет другого дела. Он постоянно занят прославлением Господа. Иными словами, махатма не может быть имперсоналистом. Прославление подразумевает прославление Верховного Господа, то есть восхваление Его святого имени, Его вечного облика, духовных качеств и чудесных деяний. Воспевая Господа, нужно прославлять все эти проявления Его личностной природы. Это значит, что махатма привязан к Верховной Личности Бога.

«Бхагавад-гита» не относит к числу махатм тех, кто привязан к безличному аспекту Верховного Господа, брахмаджьоти. Имперсоналисты описаны в следующем стихе, но Кришна не называет их махатмами. Махатма всегда занимается различными видами деятельности в преданном служении Господу, описанными в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: он слушает и пересказывает повествования о Вишну, а не о каком-нибудь полубоге или человеке. Таков путь преданности: шраванам киртанам вишнох и смаранам, памятование о Господе. Такой махатма хочет во что бы то ни стало в конце концов получить возможность общаться с Верховным Господом в одной из пяти духовных рас. Чтобы достичь этой цели, он телом, умом и речью, всем своим существом служит Верховному Господу, Шри Кришне. Это уровень совершенного сознания Кришны.

В преданном служении есть виды деятельности, которые называют предписанными: это пост в определенные дни, такие, например, как одиннадцатый день убывающей и прибывающей луны, экадаши, а также день явления Господа. Эти правила и предписания установлены великими ачарьями для тех, кто действительно желает получить возможность общаться с Верховной Личностью Бога в духовном мире. Махатмы, великие души, строго следуют всем этим предписаниям, поэтому они непременно достигнут желанной цели.

Как было сказано во втором стихе этой главы, заниматься преданным служением не только легко, но и радостно. Человеку не нужно совершать суровую аскезу. Под руководством опытного духовного учителя он может заниматься преданным служением, кем бы он ни был (семейным человеком, санньяси или брахмачари) и где бы ни находился. Всегда и везде он может служить Верховной Личности Бога и так стать махатмой, великой душой.
Этот стих всегда был моим самым любимым стихом о санкиртане. У преданных санкиртаны всегда есть какой-то любимый стих о санкиртане из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гиты» или «Чайтанья-чаритамриты», который больше всего вдохновляет их на служение. В действительности, «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и все подобные писания являются проявлением Господа в форме книг. Нароттам дас Тхакур в этом стихе (читете кория айкья) говорит, что у нас есть три наставника: гуру, садху и шастры. И они гармонируют друг с другом. Их мнение - одно и то же, их мнения не пересекаются и не противоречат друг другу. Шастры, или ведические писания, являются источником огромного вдохновения для преданного, который строго следует садхане и занимается бхакти-йогой. Нам всем нужен источник вдохновения, и это вдохновение приходит от Кришны, который общается с нами в форме книг.

Шрила Прабхупада всегда повторял своим ученикам, как важно читать книги, указывая на то, что  книги предназначены не только для того, чтобы их продавать. Если вы их продаёте, нужно ещё и читать их. Нужно знать, что вы продаёте.

Кроме того, нужно знать  то, что вы продаёте, тоже очень ценно и является большой помощью в вашей жизни. Потому что если у самого нет веры в эти книги, как можно другим эту веру дать?

Поэтому один из важных принципов преданного служения: для начала нужно самому обрести эту веру для того, чтобы дать эту веру другим.

Шрила Прабхупада дал нам эту замечательную миссию:   распространять эти книги, а также читать и обсуждать их вместе с преданными. Это наше семейное дело. У каждой семьи есть своё занятие, которое они с гордостью передают потомкам в своей династии.

У Шрилы Прабхупады  было огромное желание, чтобы его книги распространялись. Впоследствии этот декабрьский марафон стали посвящать Прабхупаде, поэтому его стали называть «Марафон Прабхупады». Декабрь больше всего подходит для распространения книг, об этом и в  «Бхагавад-гите» говорится. Кришна говорит: «Из всех месяцев Я -  ноябрь-декабрь».  А в Индии ноябрь-декабрь – это самые лучшие месяцы для сбора урожая. Так же и для нас, последователей Прабхупады, декабрь – месяц распространения книг. Хотя это не самый комфортный месяц, потому что очень холодно. Никто не любит холод. Нужно по-настоящему иметь веру, для того чтобы распространять книги в холод, да ещё и людям, которые эти книги у вас не просят.

Но поскольку преданный имеет веру и также исполняет наставления духовного учителя  и парампары, поэтому он это делает. Поэтому у него есть на это вдохновение, поскольку это эликсир жизни для него. И поскольку этот процесс очень дорог Шриле Прабхупаде  и парампаре, то у нас проявляется очень тесная связь с Господом Чайтаньей и Господом Нитьянандой. Поэтому у нас есть способность выходить и распространять их даже в самую холодную погоду, на которую преданные даже иногда не обращают внимания, потому что в них горит огонь санкиртаны. Иногда о санкиртане говорят, что она как огонь: горит огонь санкиртаны. И когда горит огонь санкиртаны, то любой, кто с ним соприкасается, тоже согревается. Даже несмотря на холод, преданный испытывает счастье и блаженство, поскольку очень близко находится к парампаре. Несмотря на холодную погоду, преданный дридха-врата – исполнен  решимости. В жару или в холод ,хорошо он себя чувствует или плохо, - он всё равно выходит, потому что хочет распространять миссию. Именно так мы можем стать дороги Господу и обрести с ним связь.

Так что главный признак преданного санкиртаны – это дридха-врата – он исполнен решимости. Он не слушает прихотей своего ума, и нельзя сказать, что он колеблется. Он не испытывает таких сомнений: выходить сегодня или нет, читать сегодня книги или нет, - потому что он уже себя этому посвятил. То есть он узнал, что такое процесс предания.

Бхакти-йога означат отдать себя, а не делать то, что я хочу. Нельзя создавать собственный процесс бхакти, нельзя выдумывать собственный процесс, как поклоняться Господу.

Поэтому необходимо руководствоваться шастрами, гуру, и наставлениями садху, которые дают нам понимание, как это делать, как удовлетворить Господа и как Ему предаться. На самом деле, процесс предания исполнен большого вкуса, хотя почему-то не нравится никому здесь, в материальном мире. Потому что в обычной жизни в холодную погоду мы не то что не стали бы что-то продавать, но даже на улицу бы не вышли здесь, в Москве. Но всё равно преданные это делают, а также следуют и всему остальному процессу, хотя иногда это очень сложно.

Кроме того, мы не тело, а душа, мы вечны. А чтобы это понять, нужно взять на себя какую-то аскезу и  исполнять этот процесс, исполненный тапасьи, с большой решимостью. Лёгкая жизнь ослабляет нас, поэтому нам нужна дисциплина, что и означает слово «ученик» - это тот, кто следует дисциплине и  отдаёт себя чему-то, что в обычной жизни он бы делать не стал.

Поскольку люди в Кали-югу очень неудачливы, несмотря на то, что Кришна приходил в этот мир незадолго до начала Кали-юги, пять тысяч лет назад, и поведал «Бхагавад-гиту», практически никто из этих людей не понял послания Кришны, суть которого была – предаться Ему с любовью и преданностью и поклоняться Ему, занимаясь преданным служением ради Его удовольствия. Поэтому Господь пришел опять, в форме Господа Чайтаньи. В форме преданного Самого Себя, - для того, чтобы показать нам, как служить Кришне.

Во времена Господа Чайтаньи не было распространения книг, потому что книг не было. Если человек хотел почитать книгу, он должен был прийти в храм и читать там либо переписать книгу вручную. В те времена очень сложно было книгу достать. Даже в конце 19-го века  Бхактивинода Тхакур не мог найти практически ни одной копии «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» и «Бхагавад-гиты», потому что их не было. Все остальные книги были, но «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» и «Бхагаватам» не было. Да и сейчас на книжных рынках так много книг, но с трудом можно найти «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Чайтанья-чаритамриту». Их очень сложно найти.

Если вам и повезёт встретиться с «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гитой» и «Чайтанья-чаритамритой», то это произойдёт только по милости преданного, благодаря его усилиям, потому что он предан миссии Господа Чайтаньи. Это именно тот способ, благодаря которому преданные присоединились к сознанию Кришны. Им самим не приходила в голову идея стать преданными, особенно повторять Харе Кришна. Но именно повстречав преданного Харе Кришна и получив от него книгу, они тоже заразились этим, хотя вначале, может быть, даже и не читали книгу.  Может быть, она даже показалась неинтересной: предайся Кришне, предайся Кришне, Кришна Кришна, Кришна – Верховная Личность Бога. Они её отложили в сторону, наверное, когда им стало скучно. Но поскольку эти книги – это «замедленная бомба», она всё равно взрывается, даже спустя много лет. И в конце концов в голове что-то переключается. Может быть, на это влияют какие-то события, происходящие в жизни, либо по мере вашего роста, либо в поисках смысла жизни, либо благодаря встрече с кем-то, у кого тоже есть склонность к духовной жизни. И приходит момент, когда у вас внезапно возникает к этому интерес. И  тогда вы тоже начинаете следовать процессу. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада  сказал, что распространение книг – это самая важная часть санкиртаны. Потому что люди сами в храм не придут. Поэтому мы приносим храм и Кришну им.

Как-то раз Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур сказал (я думаю, он сказал это именно Прабхупаде, потому что Прабхупада несколько раз это повторял), он сказал: «Сейчас так много храмов у нас по всей Индии, но, на самом дел,  я готов все их продать, и я бы напечатал книги на все деньги с продажи этих храмов. Моё желание сбудется, если из моей миссии выйдет хоть один мадхьяма-адхикари». Он даже не сказал: уттама-адхикари, - а именно мадхьяма-адхикари. Потому что один мадхьяма-адхикари может сделать других, ещё одного мадхьяма-адхикари. Это точно.

Каништха-адхикари ничего подобного сделать не может. Потому что его преданность Господу зависит от его собственных прихотей и только в храме. Однако он не способен ни проповедовать, ни объяснять сознание Кришны другим. И даже уттама-адхикари не проповедует. Он счастлив, находясь наедине с собой и практикуя свой бхаджан. А мадхьяма-адхикари проповедует, потому что делает между людьми четыре различия.

Он способен видеть Ишвару, Верховную Личность Бога, и полностью посвящает свою жизнь Ему.

По  отношению к невинным людям он проявляет милость, во-вторых.

В-третьих, с равными себе, с преданными, он дружит.

В-четвёртых, от тех, кто не проявляет интереса к бхакти,  держится на расстоянии и не общается – от тех, кто неправильно себя ведёт.

Иными словами, бхакта, или преданный, – это воспитанный человек, он себя правильно ведёт, поэтому он махатма, великая душа, или садху. А самое главное качество махатмы – это то, что он принимает прибежище у Кришны – кришнаика-шарана. Это главное качествое, и из него проявятся все остальные качества садху: доброта, милосердие, терпимость, неспособность видеть вокруг себя врагов, дружелюбие ко всем живым существам. Тем не менее он не вступает в конфликт с непреданными и избегает их.

Поэтому для распространения сознания Кришны нужны мадхьяма-адхикари. Бхактивинода Тхакур говорил, что в этом движении есть проблемы, что мы придаём значение либо уттама-адхикари, либо каништхе. И это так и есть.

Каништхи – это те¸ кто приходит только на прасад, на даршан Божеств или на праздники в храм, чтобы повстречаться с сотрудниками, поговорить о делах, о семье. Это уровень каништхи. Его вера очень слаба и постоянно колеблется. У преданных категории каништхи постоянно    меняется настроение, они могут привлечься чем-то другим. И они никогда не отдают себя сампрадае. Для них предаться сампрадае означает, что они теперь скованы и уже не свободны.

А на самом деле предание сампрадае – это самое важное для продвижения в духовной жизни. Движение сознания Кришны  предназначено не только для того, чтобы вкусно есть, иметь хорошее общение и повторять мантры. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что храм предназначен для того, чтобы обучать преданных, чтобы они становились солдатами в армии санкиртаны. Это место, где необходимо обучение.

Но,  к сожалению, люди, приходящие сюда, несмотря на то, что имеют возможность стать учениками, шишьей, её не используют, не хотят обучаться. Они воспринимают процесс очень легко и дёшево, поэтому они его очень легко принимают, но так же легко и бросают.

А уттама-адхикари – преданный, который не проповедует. Поэтому очень важно, чтобы были мадхьямы для обучения. И вообще, самое важное предназначение храма – чтобы обучать, готовить мадхьяма-адхикари, а не для того, чтобы привлекать каништх. Если этого не происходит, лучше продать храм. И главное, чем можно заниматься, - это харинамы и распространение прасада. Это проще и дешевле. Не так сложно. Здесь нет участия в политике и все счастливы, потому что в санкиртана-ягье счастливы все.

Но, на самом деле, санкиртана-ягью может организовывать только мадхьяма-адхикари - для того, чтобы делать людей счастливыми, давать им святое имя.

Распространение книг – это тоже воспевание святого имени, тоже санкиртана. Распространение книг – это более крупный киртан, брихад-мриданга. Потому что в нём могут участвовать больше людей, соприкасаться с ним,    тысячи и миллионы людей могут слышать киртан в этой форме. Поэтому необходимо готовить мадхьяма-адхикари. Таково было огромное желание наших ачарьев. Даже ценой многих храмов лишь с той целью, чтобы сделать хотя бы одного мадхьяма-адхикари. Потому что один мадхьяма-адхикари может сделать ещё одного мадхьяма-адхикари и привлечь сотни других вайшнавов. Если нам удастся подготовить одного или двух мадхьяма-адхикари, из них получится десять, двадцать и так далее.

Поэтому наша задача не в том, чтобы самим комфортно устроиться, особенно в молодом возрасте, когда много энергии, - нужно использовать свои силы для распространения славы Господа. Перестать работать можно уже в более пожилом возрасте, если захочется. Однако наш великий пример, Шрила Прабхупада, так не сделал. Хотя он уже несколько раз хотел отойти от дел, но потом он снова и снова продолжал ездить и проповедовать преданным. Даже в 1977 году, когда он уже был смертельно болен, но он внезапно сказал: «Я хочу поехать на Запад, в Лондон, затем в Америку». Каждому показалось, что он ослышался, потому что Шрила Прабхупада едва мог передвигаться. И все врачи и все преданные сказали ему: «Нет, Прабхупада, не делайте этого».  Но Прабхупада  был духовным воином, как и Бхишмадева. Он не хотел умереть в кровати. Он был готов умереть на поле битвы проповеди. И Шрила Прабхупада решил, что он поедет, потому что преданные его пригласили. Так много преданных его не видели. « Я хочу поехать, чтобы увидеться с ними». Так Прабхупада  приехал в Лондон.  Я знаю многих преданных моего поколения, которые именно тогда увидели Шрилу Прабхупаду в первый раз или второй раз. Это была очень редкая возможность. И Прабхупада пожертвовал собой, чтобы к ним приехать. Это очень большое дело – поехать в Лондон.

Я помню, когда был день Вьяса-пуджи Шрилы Прабхупады, и Тамала-Кришне Махараджу предоставили слово, чтобы он рассказала о Шриле Прабхупаде.  Потому что он был его секретарём. Он рассказывал о биографии Прабхупады. Прабхупада сидел рядом в кресле и был очень спокоен, практически без движения. Но как только Тамала-Кришна начал рассказывать о том, как Шрила Прабхупада начал печатать книги, Прабхупада сразу ожил.

В то время практически все, кто там присутствовал, распространяли книги, потому что не было других видов служения. В 70-е годы практически все занимались распространением книг и только несколько человек вели пуджу в храме. И все были рады видеть, как Прабхупада оживился и как его радует распространение и издание книг. И от своих духовных братьев я тоже слышал, что как только с Прабхупадой начинали говорить о распространении книг, он сразу же оживал и  становился молодым.

Прабхупада много раз говорил: «Распространение книг – суть моей жизни. Это моя жизнь и душа. И если вы хотите, чтобы я продолжал жить, распространяйте мои книги». Каждый раз увидев новую книгу, Прабхупада говорил: «Я чувствую, будто завоевал ещё одну империю».

У Прабхупады было огромное желание распространять книги. Откуда у Прабхупады появилось такое желание? Он не мог сам эту миссию придумать. Это пришло к нему от его Гуру Махараджа – так он говорил. «Я воспринял слова моего Гуру Махараджа очень серьёзно, поэтому я так сильно хочу, чтобы развивалось распространение книг. Этот процесс был очень важен для моего Гуру, поэтому он дал мне наставление, чтобы я проповедовал на Западе, для англоговорящих людей». Прабхупада был очень серьёзным учеником и принял эту миссию всерьёз. Он полностью предался, был исполнен огромной решимости. И никто даже не мог в это поверить, что в 70 лет он предпринял такой шаг – поехал на Запад. И даже до этой поездки он очень много сделал. Он был исполнен решимости: печатал книги, писал эти книги. Это большой труд, и делал он это в одиночку, это было нелегко. Было нелегко это делать в 60-е годы в Индии, практически без денег. Но Прабхупада это сделал.

Один из первых учеников Прабхупады, Брахмананда прабху, в этом году во Вриндаване, это был день приезда Шрилы Прабхупады в Америку,  рассказывал о том, как Шрила Прабхупада каждую копейку экономил, чтобы потратить эти деньги на издание книг. Он экономил даже не рупии, а пайсы. Пайсов сейчас практически уже нет. Что сейчас можно на одну рупию купить? Ничего. А пайсы – ещё мельче рупий. Сейчас один килограмм яблок 60-80 рупий стоит. Это чтобы вы имели представление о рупиях. В 60-е годы, конечно, рупии большей ценностью обладали. Тем не менее Прабхупада каждую пайсу экономил, откладывал и записывал их в своей книге. Ему никогда не хватало денег, чтобы все книги за один раз напечатать. Как только у него какая-то сумма появлялась от тут же ехал, чтобы её потратить на напечатание книг, так он часто ездил из Вриндавана в Дели. А потом Шрила Прабхупада сам стал распространять свои книги. И также он читал свои книги и распространял их. Настолько сильно он был преисполнен решимости. И ему практически никто не помогал.

И даже по приезде в Америку… Преданные, которые были в то время, они были слишком в прострации и  не могли ему помогать, потому что большинство из них пришло из хиппи. Для них было очень сложно принять эту миссию. Хотя Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно повторял о том, как важна эта миссия. Распространение книг началось только в конце 60-х – начале 70-х годов. И в 73-74-м годах оно развернулось, особенно в Америке.  В Европе, Германии, Швейцарии, мы стали слышать о больших результатах продажи книг в Америке. И мы тоже стали вдохновляться распространять книги. И в начале 70-х сто книг в день – это был невероятный результат: если 50 кто-то распространял, это уже был большой результат. Но сто книг в день в те времена было практически невозможно. И вообще, преданные думали, что много книг в день распространять, невозможно. Журналы, возможно,   но не большие книги.

Затем по милости Прабхупады, Господа Чайтаньи и Нитьянанды началось распространение книг. И вдохновение и огонь с тех времён распространились на весь мир. Тогда и появилась идея марафона в декабре. В те времена марафон продолжался только три дня перед Рождеством, когда преданные распространяли книги день и ночь. И между ними было больше состязание, соревнование. И когда Прабхупада слышал о результатах, он был чрезвычайно счастлив.  Он сказал, что такая отдача в качестве распространения книг на 17-18 часов в день – это и есть настоящее самадхи. Это настоящее опьянение. Без опьяняющих веществ. Люди, как правило, думают, что для того чтобы стать радостным и счастливым, нужно выпить алкоголя. Но настоящее опьянение приходит, если вы предаётесь миссии санкиртаны.

Многие преданные знают, что выходить с книгами – это настоящее блаженство. Это совсем не страдание, а настоящее счастье и опьянение. Это настоящее развлечение и настоящее счастье. Вайшнав счастлив, если он видит, что счастливы другие, когда он делает счастливыми других.

В этот марафон вы сделали счастливыми так много людей. Все, кто принимал в нём участие, кто выходил с книгами. Не имеет значения, сколько книг вы распространили: много или всего лишь несколько. Самое главное – участие. И ощущать это счастье, эту великую радость. И делать счастливыми других, видеть их счастливые лица, когда они берут в руки книги. И также видеть, как счастливы другие преданные. На самом деле, нет счастья большего, чем выехать с другими преданными распространять книги. Это процесс, исполненный счастья. В сознании Кришны нет другой деятельности, которая давала бы такое же счастье, как эта. Вкус появляется сразу. Это чудесный процесс. И я надеюсь на то, что многие преданные будут продолжать в нём участвовать  и так удовлетворят Шрилу Прабхупаду и всю гуру-парампару. И благодаря этому ваша жизнь и жизнь других станет совершенной.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Раздел "Видео" на сайте пополнился лекциями, прочитанными Гуру Махараджем в Санкт-Петербурге 18-23 декабря 2012 года.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Ни одно усилие не остается безрезультатным. Так сказал Шрила Прабхупада в письме, адресованном Манидхаре и мне, и в подтверждение своих слов он процитировал стих _йе йатха мам прападйанте тамс татхаива бхаджамй ахам_. Кришна хочет, чтобы о Нём узнавало всё больше и больше людей. И когда преданные служат этому желанию Кришны, когда они делают Его желание своим желанием и трудятся ради его осуществления, Кришна исполняет их желание. 

Кришна исполняет желания человека, какими бы они ни были. Кришна откроется нам настолько, насколько мы предадимся Ему. В этом весь секрет. Мы должны подключиться к желанию Кришны и духовного учителя. Кришна желает, чтобы его послание, «Бхагавад-гита», распространялось по всему миру, и тот, кто осуществляет это желание, становится очень дорог Кришне». 

По материалам газеты «Дом Прабхупады»

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Манидхар прабху: "Санкиртана с Рохинисутой прабху"*

Как-то раз Манидхар прабху, ученик Шрилы Прабхупады, путешествовал вдвоём с Рохинисутой прабху. На ночь они решили остановиться у леса, припарковались у опушки. 

Рано утром Рохинисута прабху,  по обыкновению, отправился повторять _джапу_ и взял с собой книгу. Манидхар стал смеяться: «Поля и лес вокруг, кому ты там будешь распространять, зайцам, что ли?» Рохинисута загадочно улыбнулся и ушёл, а часа через полтора возвращается,  сияющий, без книги. В поле он встретил тракториста и предложил ему книгу. 

Не берусь описать изумление тракториста: раннее промозглое осеннее утро,  ни души, вдруг откуда ни возьмись появляется странный радостный человек и предлагает книгу о Кришне. К слову, выходя из дома тем утром, тракторист припрятал от жены деньги, чтобы в выходные выпить пива. Так что и деньги у него  с собой оказались.


В другой раз на выездную санкиртану отправились втроём: Рохинисута прабху, Манидхар прабху и Харинамананда прабху. Путешествовали на микроавтобусе «Фольксваген», в нём же и ночевали. Каждое утро, в четвёртом часу, пока горожане ещё спали, они заезжали в центр города и омывались в фонтане. Отметим, что дело было зимой, шёл декабрьский марафон. 

И вот каждое утро Рохинисута прабху буквально выталкивал своих спутников из машины и запихивал в фонтан, не обращая внимания на попытки сопротивления, а затем помогал выбраться из фонтана «синим трупикам в шафрановых гамчах». После этого они надевали на себя всю одежду, какая у них только была, и повторяли джапу, отчаянно сражаясь со сном и холодом (в машине отопления почти не было). А на утренней службе вместо каратал и мриданг - их зубы выбивали дробь.

Потом был пир: холодный йогурт и арахис. После этого Рохинисута прабху развозил их по «точкам».
Манидхара прабху рассказывал: «Подъезжаем к заправке, но вместо того чтобы заправляться, Рохинисута высаживает меня там с коробками - 200, 300 книг. И уезжает. И я остаюсь один, ошалевший, замёрзший, замотанный в тысячу одёжек». 

Делать нечего - надо книги распространять. В процессе он согревается, молится, а тут и солнышко выходит - настроение улучшается, чувствуется присутствие Кришны, а потом неожиданно книги заканчиваются. И всё постепенно погружается в тамас - вечереет, холодает. Стоит Манидхар, мёрзнет и подумывает уже, что преданные о нём уже забыли, и строит планы, как будет добираться сам до храма своим ходом. Внезапно приезжает автобус, и едва Манидхар поднимается на ступеньку и хватается за поручень, как автобус трогается, и они уезжают. Манидхара добирается до своего сидения и принимается за свой ужин - йогурт и орехи. А потом все вместе считают книги, поют и рассказывают, какие истории приключились на санкиртане сегодня, и все счастливы. Ложатся спать иной раз в одежде, закутавшись в спальники и мужественно готовя себя к завтрашнему утреннему фонтану.

Как рассказывал Манидхар, Рохинисута прабху   купался в ледяной воде, ел арахис, распространял сотнями книги, словно и не чувствовал ни холода, ни голода, ни неудобств. Харинамананда с Манидхарой думали, что он наверняка полубог, спустившийся на землю, чтобы помогать Шриле Прабхупаде. Поэтому  из уважения к его миссии  они его слушались и не жаловались на аскезы.


А ещё Манидхар прабху вспоминал, как однажды у них закончилась абсолютно вся еда. Он был такой голодный, что зашел в магазин и купил первое, что на глаза попалось, - это было сливочное масло. Пока он расплачивался, «предложил его в уме», и, не отходя от кассы, стал жадно поглощать это масло. Ему казалось, что это самое вкусное, что есть на свете. Он чувствовал, как это божественно вкусное масло растекается по телу, ел и блаженно    улыбался. А люди вокруг с ужасом смотрели на него и опасливо обходили стороной. А потом к нему подошла продавщица и угостила бананом. И он смаковал этот банан. И в магазине было так тепло,  много масла и бананов! И Манидхара уже даже стал подумывать, а не остаться ли ему тут и вовсе не возвращаться в автобус.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Радхика-прасад даси  сообщила расписание приезда Гуру Махараджа весной.

26.04 — Дели – Москва, рейс СУ-233, прилет в 09:05 в Шереметьево F
27-28.04 — Программы в Москве (27.04 в 16:00 на Ботаническом, 28.04 в 16:00 на Динамо)
29.04 — Москва – Самара, рейс СУ-1212, прилет в 16:50
30.04-02.05 — Программы в Самаре
03.05 — Самара – Санкт-Петербург, рейс ПЛ-752, прилет в 18:50
04-05.05 — Программы в Санкт-Петербурге
06.05 — Санкт-Петербург – Екатеринбург, рейс У6-389, прилет в 19:25
07-09.05 — Программы в Екатерингбурге
10.05 — Екатеринбург – Пермь
11-13.05 — Программы в Перми
14.05 — Пермь – Москва, рейс СУ-1201, прилет в 13:05 в Шереметьево Д
15.05 — Москва – Цюрих, рейс СУ-2390, вылет в 11:05 из Шереметьево F

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Как сообщает Радхика-прасад даси, *Вьяса-пуджа Гуру Махараджа пройдёт в этом году в Загребе (Хорватия) с 19 по 22 июля*.

По всем вопросам (виза, размещение и т. д.) обращайтесь к Вриндарике д. д.: zrinka-sipusic@inbox.com 

______________________

На сервер-архиве в разделе *Photo/2012.07.20 Vyasa-puja_Baku* выложены фотографии с Вьяса-пуджи в Баку прошлого года.

Архив расположен на сайте: https://93.157.173.167:8080
После загрузки страница высветится как выполненная с ошибкой. Далее нужно нажать внизу ссылку «Продолжить» (красный значок с крестиком), что позволит Вам успешно перейти на-ftp сервер.

Доступ для входа на сайт:
Домен: *ftp*
Имя пользователя: *rspdisciple*
Пароль: *rspdisciple*
Интерфейс: *HTML*

_______________________

На сайте Тавакатхамритам.ру выложена первая часть транскрипта семинара, который Гуру Махарадж дал в Гаграх в 2010 году.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

..._Духсанга_ – это такое общение, когда у человека нет других интересов, помимо еды, сна, наслаждений, развлечений и мыслей о том, как сделать свою жизнь успешной. _Садху-санга_ – это общение со святыми, у которых качества, похожие на качества Господа. Они очень милостивы (_титикшава_), терпеливы (_каруника_), дружелюбны ко всем живым существам (_аджата-шатру_) - у них нет врагов или по крайней мере они не видят врагов в других, даже если кто-то в них видит врагов. Это качество называется _аджата-шатру_ – так тоже называли Юдхиштхиру Махараджа.

_Шанта_, или _прашанта_, – тот, кто очень спокоен. Это украшение преданного, говорится далее в стихе. Это садху-бхушана, это его украшение. С такими преданными следует общаться. Потому что общение с такими преданными заставит нас развить такие же качества.

_махат-севам дварам ахур вимуктес
тамо-дварам йошитам санги-сангам_ (Бхаг., 5.5.2)
продолжение

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Живые существа могут очиститься, приняв прибежище у Него. Таково могущество самого могущественного. В сознании Кришны нет ничего невозможного, потому что по милости Кришны может произойти всё что угодно. Главное – иметь в Него веру и отдать Ему своё сердце и молиться Ему с искренним открытым сердцем. Как Рупа Госвами. Много молитв других _ачарьев_, много молитв в «Бхагаватам». Эти молитвы нужно изучать, эти книги не только для чтения или распространения. Эти молитвы, которые написаны в «Бхагаватам», нужно учить, чтобы впитать в себя настроение преданности молитв Господу.

Если же мы не будем их учить, как же мы будем молиться, стоя перед Божествами, перед Гаура-Нитай или перед Радха-Кришной. Если хотите Их пригласить, о чём вы будете Им молиться? Дай мне сына, денег, защити меня? Дай мне то, другое, вылечи меня от всех болезней? Можно просить о многом, но такие желания Кришна исполняет естественно, как побочный эффект. Кришна знает о ваших потребностях, Он знает, чего вы хотите. Но Сам Он хочет от вас преданности, хочет завладеть вашим сердцем. И об этом я уже и 10 лет назад говорил, когда меня спросили, как сотрудничать, как построить храм для Господа. Нужно поместить сначала Господа в сердце. Сначала преданность должна быть здесь (показывает на сердце), и тогда, когда каждый преданный будет исполнен вдохновения для преданного служения, безо всяких мотивов слухи распространять и устраивать интриги, или которые будут для этого храм использовать, для обсуждения встреч со своими друзьями бизнеса, политики, спортивных мероприятий. Храм – не место для таких встреч. Храм – это место, где преданные собираются для того, чтобы говорить о Кришне и вместе служить Ему. И храм будет расширяться, когда сотни, несколько сотен, десятки или даже двое преданных будут объединять усилия. Если есть общие интересы, то естественно создастся хорошая команда. И уважение, причём не только со стороны преданных к руководству, но и со стороны руководства к преданным. Это уважение должно быть взаимным, не только в одну сторону.

продолжение лекции можно прочитать на сайте: http://www.tavakathamritam.ru/index....&Itemid=200011

субботняя лекция выложена здесь: http://www.tavakathamritam.ru/index....&Itemid=200011

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

*Подношение Его Милости Рохинисуты Прабху к Вьяса-пудже Шрилы Прабхупады в 2013 году*

Дорогой Шрила Прабхупада!

Пожалуйста, примите мои поклоны пыли Ваших лотосных стоп.

В этот самый благоприятный день – День явления Вашей Божественной Милости  я благодарю Вас за то, что Вы даруете мне свою милость, за то что, я живу здесь, в святой _дхаме_, во Вриндаване. Это Ваш вечный дом и вечный дом всех наших _ачарьев_, последователей Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, и потому здесь на нас проливается так много милости.




Создав чудесный храм Кришна-Баларамы, Вы дали возможность собираться здесь всем Вашим последователям, участвовать в разных видах служения и петь святые имена.

Но всё это происходит здесь лишь благодаря Вашему личному присутствию, именно Вы привлекаете сюда всё больше преданных. Ваше присутствие здесь очень сильно выражено: перед Божествами, на _парикраме_ вокруг храма, в Вашем доме-музее и _самадхи_.




Мы знаем, во Вриндаване всё  живое и неживое – _сат-чит-ананада_, потому что всё это не что иное как сам Кришна. Кришна – _вигьянам ананада_ – исполнен трансцендентного знания и счастья, и любой, кто близок к Нему благодаря преданному служению Ему, имеет такие же качества.

Однако Вы никогда не останавливались только на собственном счастье и самоосознании. Вы всегда носите святую _дхаму_ в своём сердце, ведь где Кришна, там и святая _дхама_. Поэтому ради блага других людей, «без сознания и несчастных», Вы путешествовали по всему миру, чтобы разместить _дхаму_ в сердце каждого. Прабхупада, ваша радость намного возрастала, когда Вы проповедовали, писали свои комментарии, видели новые напечатанные книги Би-би-ти, а также счастливые лица учеников.




Вы дали нам правило: «Обрети сознание Кришны и будь счастлив». Ведь имя Кришны дарует безграничное счастье и пробуждает нас от невежества.  Только благодаря тому, что Вы с глубокой верой передавали  неподвластное времени послание Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и духовного учителя, невозможное стало возможным: сознание Кришны распространилось по всему миру вопреки ограниченному видению Ваших современников. Вы исполнили предсказание: _притхивите аче йате нагарати грама_… – в каждом городе и деревне будут петь святое имя – не только в Бенгалии, но во всём мире! Это произошло благодаря вашему широкомасштабному образу мыслей и огромному желанию.

Слава Вам!

Этим Вы пробудили нас из состояния иллюзорного сна и узкого сознания и возвысили нас, посадив в нас ростки знания о Шри Кришне, Его имени, Его обители, преданных и преданном служении Ему.

Безусловно, росток цветка – это лишь начало, пока цветок полностью не расцветёт. Я надеюсь и очень хочу, чтобы однажды этот росток бхакти в моём сердце полностью расцвёл. Я знаю, что лишь это полностью удовлетворит Вас.

Также я знаю, что ученик создан из милости гуру; только по Вашей беспричинной милости мы получили возможность служить наставлениям Вашей Божественной Милости и Вашей славной миссии. Все в этом мире возможно благодаря этой милости. Поэтому наш долг – оберегать этот росток от его врагов: стремления прославиться, недружелюбия, жадности, скорби, оскорблений, желания осуждать, лживости, зависти и т. д. Это «крупная банда грабителей», которые постоянно нападают на нас.

В «Бхагаватам» (7.15.35) говорится: «Если сознание человека не осквернено материальными желаниями, он становится спокойным и умиротворённым всегда, поскольку находится в состоянии вечного блаженства. Достигнув такого уровня, он никогда не вернётся к материальной жизни».

Тем не менее в комментарии Вы предостерегаете нас о том, что даже на уровне _брахма-сукха_ – безграничного умиротворения и спокойствия есть вероятность вернуться к материальной жизни, если нет преданного служения.

По Вашей милости я узнал, что совершенство не в том, чтобы обрести покой ума и счастье самому: оно – в преданном служении ради счастья Шри Гуру, вайшнавов и Кришны. Только по Вашей милости я могу обрести решимость и силы в этом процессе преданного служения и стать смиренным слугой Вашей миссии. Пожалуйста, позвольте мне всегда помнить о моем изначальном положении слуги слуги любимых слуг Шри Кришны.




Всегда счастлив служить Вам и видеть Вас довольным, и это единственный источник моего счастья.

_Ваш слуга,

Рохинисута дас_



(перевод Мадхурендиры д. д.)

_________________________

Dear Srila Prabhupada,

Please accept my most humble obeisances in the dust of your lotus feet.

Today on the most auspicious appearance day of your Divine Grace I would like to thank you for bestowing always your mercy upon me, so that I am able now to stay here in the holy dham of Vrindavan. It is your and all our previous Acaryas in the line of Sri Caitanya Mahaprabhus eternal home; therefore so much mercy is flowing here. You established this wonderful Krishna-Balarama Mandir to give all your followers the opportunity to come together, to engage in various services and to chant the holy name. The main attraction what keeps everything going here and that more and more devotees coming here, is you. Your presence here can be felt very much, wherever we go – in front of the Deities, in parikrama around the temple, in your personal quarters and in your Samadhi.

As we hear, in Vrindavan is everything moving and non-moving sat-cit-ananda – because it is not different from Krishna. Krishna is vijnanam ananda, full of transcendental knowledge and happiness, and everyone who is related with Him in loving devotional service has the same qualities.

But you were never satisfied in your own ananda and realizations. You always carry the dham in your heart, because wherever is Krishna there is the dham. Therefore for the benefit of others “the unconscious and unhappy” people, you traveled widely to establish the glories of the dham in everyone’s heart. This we can see in you, Srila Prabhupada, your joy increased multi times when you could preach, when you wrote your commentaries, when you saw new books coming out from the BBT, and when you saw the happy faces of your disciples. You brought the formula “become Krishna conscious and be happy. Because the name “Krishna” causes unlimited bliss and wakes us up from ignorance. Simply by your faithful repeating of the timeless message of Sri Caitanya Mahaprabhu and your Guru Maharaja, you made the impossible possible: spreading Krishna consciousness over the borders of your contemporaries mind. You fulfilled the true meaning of the prophecy “prithivite ache yate nagaradi grama… in every town and village the holy name will be chanted – not only in Bengal, but allover the world. That was your big thought and deep desire. All glories to you!

In this way you woke us up from our covered and shrinked conscious stage, and uplifted us on the sprouted stage of becoming aware of Sri Krishna, His name, His world, His devotees, and His devotional service.

Of course, the sprout of a flower is not the end; it is the beginning of the blossoming and ultimately fully blossomed stage. One day I hope and desire this sprout of bhakti in my heart will blossom; I know that only this ultimately will please you.

All I know is that a disciple is made of the guru’s mercy; only by your causeless kripa we got the opportunity to serve your Divine Graces instructions and glorious mission. Anything and everything is possible by this mercy. Therefore it our duty to protect this sprout or growing plant, from the enemies: attachment to false prestige, adoration, hostility, greed, lamentation, insults, faultfinding, deception, and envy etc. This big band of bandits is luring us all the time.

The Bhagavatam says: When one’s consciousness is uncontaminated by material lusty desires, it becomes calm and peaceful in all activities, for one is situated in eternal blissful life. Once situated on that platform, one does not return to materialistic activities. (SB 7.15.35)

But you warn us in the purport, that even on the platform of brahma-sukha - were there is unlimited peace and happiness – without devotional service, there is a chance of returning to the material platform.

By your mercy I understood, that perfection is not peace of mind and happiness, but to engage in devotional service for the pleasure of Sri Guru, Vaishnavas and Krishna. By your mercy only I can get the determination and strength in this devotional process and become a humble servant in your mission. Please let me never forget my constitutional position as servant of the servant of Sri Krishna’s dear servants.

Always happy to serve you and see you satisfied, shall be my only pleasure.

Your servant

Rohinisuta Das

----------


## Radesa das

Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! Расскажу одну историю с вашего позволения. 
Однажды в Баку после лекции один парень поднял руку и спросил у Рохинисуты Прабху: вот вы говорите о духовности, а как вы относитесь к физическому здровью? Он был очень доволен собой: молодой, интересный он поигрывал своими накаченными мышцами и приглаживал свои густо смазанные гелем волосы. Прабху ответил что когда духовное тело здорово то материальное тоже здорово и что Кришна заботится о Своих преданных и Сам защищает их. Потом было еще пару вопросов. Лекция закончилась и Прабху принесли прасадам. Это был поднос с фруктами. Среди фруктов лежало одно очень красивое, блестящее, ярко-красное яблоко. Кто-то из преданых протянул его Махараджу. Он поблагодарил, надкусил его и оно оказалось червивым и сгнившим внутри. Рохини Сута Прабху протянул мне яблоко и сказал: передайте этому парну, это ответ на его вопрос.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Проповедь - наша миссия!

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что лучших распространителей книг
нужно посылать в другие храмы, чтобы они учили этому искусству всех преданных.
Так что, если в храме нет преданных, показывающих пример в распространении книг, его руководители должны пригласить распространителей книг из другого храма, чтобы те своей проповедью вдохновили всех на санкиртану. Пусть они проведут в этом храме несколько недель, и тогда, возможно, кто-то из местных
преданных захочет создать собственную группу санкиртаны. Это вдохнет в храм новую жизнь. 
Готовить новых распространителей книг нужно в каждом храме. Надо просто найти тех, кто хочет распространять книги, даже если сначала таких преданных окажется всего двое или трое. Этого достаточно. Если эти преданные полны энтузиазма, их пример воодушевит других. 
Чем больше преданных станет регулярно ходить на санкиртану, тем проще будет решать финансовые проблемы и тем чаще будут появляться гости и новые преданные. В храм то и дело будут
приходить люди, которым довелось встретить распространителей книг. А если преданные, способные вдохновить обитателей вашего храма на распространение книг, к вам не приезжают, тогда вы сами должны отправиться туда, где их можно найти. 
Необходимо, чтобы все преданные в храме считали его главной задачей распространение книг, и руководитель храма должен добиваться этого со всей решимость

----------


## Radha-namini dd

29.04.2014

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Преданные, посетившие Вриндаван дхаму на Картику, милостиво поделились с нами фото и аудио материалами. Особая благодарность Джанаки-сундари дд, Атманиведана дд, Прахлад-Нрисимхе дд, Чандра-кхасу прабху и Ачьютатме прабху.

На сайте www.tavakathamritam.ru в разделе Photo / Kartik 2014 выложены фотографии с парикрам 2014.

http://tavakathamritam.ru/photo/kartik-2014

В разделе Audio / 2014 / 2014.08-24 – 12.27 Vrindavan classes&parikramas – Вы найдете лекции, прочитанные во время посещения святых мест на Картику, а также утренние лекции по Бхагават-Гите в Шри Кришна Баларам Мандире. Лекции во БГ, к сожалению, без перевода (на английском языке).

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Варган



----------


## Варган



----------


## Варган



----------


## Варган



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

С Мадхурьей Кадамбини д.д., Вьяса-пуджа 2002

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------

